# Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

					Donnerstag hatte die Mehrheit der Briten dafür votiert, aus der EU auszutreten. Kurz nach Ende der Abstimmung googelten plötzlich überdurchschnittlich viele Briten nach den Folgen eines Austritts aus der Gemeinschaft. Manch Kommentator unterstellt dem Inselvolk nun, sich nicht ausreichend über den Brexit informiert zu haben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Also ich lesen



> Donnerstag hatte die Mehrheit der Briten dafür votiert, aus der EU auszutreten. Kurz nach Ende der Abstimmung googelten plötzlich überdurchschnittlich viele Briten nach den Folgen eines Austritts aus der Gemeinschaft.



Und am Ende des Artikels ist dieser Satz eigentlich totaler Unsinn, weil man sich sehr wohl früher informierte.
Die Information dieses Artikels hatte für mich jetzt eigentlich keinen wertvollen Inhalt...


----------



## sfc (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Die Information dieses Artikels hatte für mich jetzt eigentlich keinen wertvollen Inhalt...



Für mich schon. Man erfährt dort, dass die überall durchs Netz geisternden Behauptungen, wonach die Briten zu doof zum Informieren waren, unwahr sind. Ich hatte den Mist gestern auch auf Facebook zum Beispiel ganz oft auf dem Schrim, weil es x-fach von Lästermäulern geteilt wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> ... weil man sich sehr wohl früher informierte....


Die Anzahl der Suchanfragen war verschwindend klein. Außerdem gibt es genug, die für den Verbleib stimmten und sich
 gar nicht die Mühe machten, die negativen Konsequenzen weiter zu beleuchten. Jetzt, nach dem Schock, mussen sie es.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ah, man möchte GB damit bloßstellen, nur weil sie mal was Richtig gemacht haben, Das Konstrukt der EU ist nicht das was es mal angedacht war, aber es  herrscht Regulierungswahn, und die EU billigt absichtlich den Tod von Millionen Menschen, i ch hoffe der DE Exit kommt auch irgendwann aber da glaube ich eher das Deutschland das Licht ausmachen wird


----------



## sil79 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

@dablacksheep hat völlig recht. Erst wird geschrieben überdurchschnittlich viele Suchanfragen, dann sind es nur 1000 und dann wird festgestellt, das man gar nicht weiß, wer gesucht hat. Völlig sinnloser Artikel, der bei PC Hardware auch absolut nichts zu suchen hat! Zum Glück haben die Briten dagegen gestimmt. Hoffentlich folgen in der Zukunft mehr. Die sogenannte Wirtschaftszone EU, ist ja nur von Vorteil für die Wirtschaft. So ein Austritt kostet auch keine Normalo Arbeitsplätze (höchstens paar Politiker, die dann woanders neue Büros u Planstellen brauchen) wie dann gern Argumentiert wird, um Angst zu schüren um sowas zu verhindern. Das Gehirngewaschene uninformierte Volk, würde so einen Blödsinn natürlich glauben...Die Briten haben ehrlich gesagt, noch nie richtig zu der EU dazugehört, hatten ja nicht einmal den Euro und ständig Ausnahmeregelungen, wenn neue Bestimmungen abgeschlossen wurden. Wer zahlt denn seit der großen EU Vereinigung in den Topf , nur Deutschland und Frankreich. Könnte hier noch Seitenweise weiterschreiben, aber passt, wieder der ganze Artikel, nicht zu der Website .


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Naja, deren Importe werde für sie teuerer, deren Exporte werden für uns teurer. Da die nicht gerade auf Rohstoffen sitzen wird generell alles nochmal teurer.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



sfc schrieb:


> Für mich schon. Man erfährt dort, dass die überall durchs Netz geisternden Behauptungen, wonach die Briten zu doof zum Informieren waren, unwahr sind. Ich hatte den Mist gestern auch auf Facebook zum Beispiel ganz oft auf dem Schrim, weil es x-fach von Lästermäulern geteilt wurde.



Hm okay, dann gewinnt die Information an Wert.
Allerdings habe ich mich damit nicht beschäftigt inwiefern sich die Briten informiert habe.
Ich weiß nur das sie ausgestiegen sind und was es für Auswirkungen hat.
Gucken was noch weiter passiert - in Panik gerate ich da noch nicht.


----------



## Bevier (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Für GB wird sich der Ausstieg noch früh genug als Katastrophe herausstellen, was die ganzen EU-Gegner nämlich überhaupt nicht sehen, sind die unzähligen Vorteile. Die sehen nur die Bananen-Richtlinien, das Glühlampenverbot und ähnliche, lächerliche Kleinigkeiten, die von der EU vorgeschrieben werden aber dass Deutschland dadurch über 50% seiner enormen Einnahmen erwirtschaftet und die meisten nur diesem Umstand ihren Job verdanken, das erkennt man hingegen nicht -.-

In GB werden vermutlich über 300.000 Arbeitsplätze in den nächsten 2 Jahren auf der Strecke bleiben, die EU hat an GB im Endeffekt sogar mehr gegeben, als sie selbst als 2.größter Zahler geleistet haben (Bankenrettung, Zahlungen für die Landwirtschaft, die in GB stärker beschränkt ist als in Deutschland usw.). Ich freu mich schon auf die Brexitbefürworter, die ihren Staat um Stütze anbetteln und sich beschweren, dass ihre Wirtschaft zusammenbricht. Denn ihr Haupteinkommen (die Banken) beziehen einen beachtlichen Teil ihrer finanziellen Mittel bisher aus anderen EU-Staaten, das sollte jetzt auch wegfallen.
Der Brexit war ein gewaltiger Fehler und die ganzen alten Briten sind leider nationalistische Idioten, die immer noch denken, ihr Land wäre eine irgendwie bedeutsame "Weltmacht"...


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Nordirland und Schottland haben ja schon angekündigt das sie für eine Abnabelung von England und für den Verbleib in der EU abstimmen werden.
Das wird noch sehr hässlich für England.


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Mal sehen, ob die irgendwann der EU wieder beitreten wollen...als EU würde ich aber auf Rechtsverkehr und Euro bestehen.


----------



## Skycrumb (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ah, man möchte GB damit bloßstellen, nur weil sie mal was Richtig gemacht haben, Das Konstrukt der EU ist nicht das was es mal angedacht war, aber es  herrscht Regulierungswahn, und die EU billigt absichtlich den Tod von Millionen Menschen, i ch hoffe der DE Exit kommt auch irgendwann aber da glaube ich eher das Deutschland das Licht ausmachen wird



Wir reden in einem Jahr nochmal, wenn England vor dem Austritt von Schottland steht (Nordirland wird bleiben, weil Protestanten die Mehrheit bilden und Pro Monarchie sind  ) und der Pfund Sterling im Rekordtief festsitzt und sie dann wieder gesprächsbereit ist für einen neuen Eintritt.
Natürlich wird es die hardliner, ewig gestrigen, AFD Wähler nicht umstimmen (falscher Stolz und der gleichen), aber die politisch unbewanderten und unsicheren Wähler wird das hoffentlich ein gutes Beispiel sein was aus DE werden würde... Die Angst vor Veränderung der alten Menschen ist einfach ein Graus und ein unnötiger, irrationaler Dämpfer für das Wachstum. 

Es kann halt kein Land sein Wohlstand behalten, wenn man sich von der rest der Welt abnabelt. 

Noch eine kleine Zugabe...  Die EU duldet den Tod von Millionen? Du nicht auch? Oder tust du aktiv was dagegen?  Die AFD würde es sogar fördern, wenn sie die macht dazu hätte...


----------



## Stox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich weiß nicht. England die Tür vor der Nase zu zuschlagen und nun bockig zu sein ist der falsche Weg. Immerhin haben die 18-24 jährigen Briten zu 75% für einen Verbleib gestimmt. Die "alten" Briten wollten großteils den Austritt. Also wurde der zukünftigen Generation des Landes eine Zukunft aufgezwungen die sie so vielleicht gar nicht wollten. 
Ansonsten denke ich schon, dass die Briten informiert sind was der Brexit für sie bedeutet.


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Stox schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. England die Tür vor der Nase zu zuschlagen und nun bockig zu sein ist der falsche Weg. Immerhin haben die 18-24 jährigen Briten zu 75% für einen Verbleib gestimmt. Die "alten" Briten wollten großteils den Austritt. Also wurde der zukünftigen Generation des Landes eine Zukunft aufgezwungen die sie so vielleicht gar nicht wollten.
> Ansonsten denke ich schon, dass die Briten schon Informiert sind was der Brexit für sie bedeutet.



Die Briten haben die Türe selber zugeschlagen und nicht die EU!?


----------



## Govego (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

das einzige was jetzt sicher ist, ist die ungewissheit der briten, wie es jetzt weiter geht. solange keine neuen verträge mit der eu beschlossen wurden ist das alles rätselraten. in denen wird nämlich geklärt, ob es wieder zölle geben soll etc.

zumindest müssen sie sich jetzt nichts mehr von der eu diktieren lassen und können auch keine hilfe erwarten. alles andere ist rästelraten.


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Govego schrieb:


> das einzige was jetzt sicher ist, ist die ungewissheit der briten, wie es jetzt weiter geht. solange keine neuen verträge mit der eu beschlossen wurden ist das alles rätselraten. in denen wird nämlich geklärt, ob es wieder zölle geben soll etc.
> 
> zumindest müssen sie sich jetzt nichts mehr von der eu diktieren lassen und können auch keine hilfe erwarten. alles andere ist rästelraten.



Klar wird es wieder Zölle geben...meinste die EU oder Großbritanien haben was zu verschenken!? Zoll gibt Geld und Geld ist immer gut.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das Beste ist ja jetzt, die Briten wollen weiterhin vom EU-Binnenmarkt profitieren, so wie sie es als Mitglied schon jahrelang tun .
Aus der EU austreten, sich dann aber die Rosinen rauspicken wollen, zu geil.

Zum Glück kommen sie damit schon mal nicht durch.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Stox schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. England die Tür vor der Nase zu zuschlagen und nun bockig zu sein ist der falsche Weg. Immerhin haben die 18-24 jährigen Briten zu 75% für einen Verbleib gestimmt. Die "alten" Briten wollten großteils den Austritt. Also wurde der zukünftigen Generation des Landes eine Zukunft aufgezwungen die sie so vielleicht gar nicht wollten.
> Ansonsten denke ich schon, dass die Briten informiert sind was der Brexit für sie bedeutet.



Tja, und genau darauf wird von den Brexit Befürwortern gepokert. Man konnte die EU immer erpressen und das wird diesmal auch funktionieren(so hoffen sie)... Jetzt ist es nur so, dass wenn die Briten einen guten Deal bekommen sich jedes halbwegs vernünftige Land für einen Exit entscheiden würde. 
Die EU hat extreme Defizite die schleunigst aufgearbeitet werden müssen und die eigentlich seit Ewigkeiten brach liegen. Wenn man da mit minimalen Verlusten raus kommt ist das nur wünschenswert. Also was macht man jetzt ? 
Auf jeden Fall darf die junge Generation der Briten ihren Alten jetzt wohl erstmal richtig schön auf den englischen Rasen kübeln.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Skycrumb schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Zugabe...  Die EU duldet den Tod von Millionen? Du nicht auch? Oder tust du aktiv was dagegen?  Die AFD würde es sogar fördern, wenn sie die macht dazu hätte...



Ja ich tue was dagegen, und das schon seit Jahren, und ich rede nicht von Absichtlichen Bestreben außerhalb der EU, sondern innerhalb der  EU.

Und deinen letzten Abschnitt kannste dir sparen, entweder man kommt hier sachlich oder lässt es bleiben!


----------



## s7evin (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

scheiss auf die EU. wir wollen die EU nicht. zum glück sind wir raus. Moment ... was war noch mal EU?


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die USA ist auch nicht in der EU, trotzdem wollen die uns (EU Ländern) TTIP, CETA usw. aufdrücken und so wie es aussieht klappt das auch. Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und co. wurde von dort auch importiert, Fluggastdaten werden an die USA übertragen und die Geheimdienste schieben sich Gegenseitig die Daten ihrer Bürger zu.
Also ob EU oder nicht EU scheint erstmal ziemlich egal zu sein.
Die Frage ist ob die EU aus trotz die Wirtschaftsverhandlungen absichtlich boykottieren möchte, was jedoch nicht nur für GB, sondern auch für die EU nicht gerade förderlich wäre.


----------



## Alex555 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Govego schrieb:


> das einzige was jetzt sicher ist, ist die ungewissheit der briten, wie es jetzt weiter geht. solange keine neuen verträge mit der eu beschlossen wurden ist das alles rätselraten. in denen wird nämlich geklärt, ob es wieder zölle geben soll etc.
> 
> zumindest müssen sie sich jetzt nichts mehr von der eu diktieren lassen und können auch keine hilfe erwarten. alles andere ist rästelraten.



na ja die Briten haben erstmal noch 2 Jahre Zeit, so lange sind sie  vertraglich auch noch in der EU. In der Zeit muss möglichst viel  grundsätzliches geklärt werden. 
Die Verhandlungen, wie es danach mit  Handelserleichterungen aussieht, werden sich lange hinziehen, und GB  wird gleich bei diesen Verhandlungen zu spüren bekommen, dass die Großen  die Rahmenbedingungen diktieren. In der heutigen Welt mit ökonomischen  Supergewichten wie China und USA ist man als vergleichsweise kleines GB  ziemlich aufgeschmissen. 
Ein schwächeres Pfund Sterling ist für die  Wirtschaft auf GB nicht das große Problem - ganz im Gegenteil. Produkte  aus GB werden in den USA beispielsweise günstiger (weil man jetzt für 1  USD mehr Pfund Sterling bekommt)  und so werden die Exporte  angekurbelt.  [Abwertung (Wahrung) – Wikipedia ]
Das  große Problem werden die deutlich sinkenden Auslandsinvestitionen sein.  Ohne Zugang zum EU Binnenmarkt verliert GB als Standort natürlich an  Reiz. Dazu die Unsicherheiten die einhergehen. 
Aus dem Brexit geht  jeder als Verlierer raus (EU und GB) - doch GB wird die deutlich  größeren Verluste hinnehmen müssen, solange die EU nicht komplett  zerfällt...


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Das Konstrukt der EU ist nicht das was es mal angedacht war, aber es  herrscht Regulierungswahn, und die EU billigt absichtlich den Tod von Millionen Menschen



Hmm wodrauf willst du hinaus? Ich frag mich was du genau meinst? Kannst du mir es genau erläutern?


----------



## Govego (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Die Verhandlungen, wie es danach mit  Handelserleichterungen aussieht, werden sich lange hinziehen, und GB  wird gleich bei diesen Verhandlungen zu spüren bekommen, dass die Großen  die Rahmenbedingungen diktieren.
> 
> Aus dem Brexit geht  jeder als Verlierer raus (EU und GB) - doch GB wird die deutlich  größeren Verluste hinnehmen müssen, solange die EU nicht komplett  zerfällt...




gb ist für die deutsche autoindustrie sehr wichtig, daher könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass deutschland sich bestimmt nicht ins eigene fleisch schneiden will.

aus dem berxit könnte die eu vielleicht als gewinner herausgehen. jetzt nicht, weil sie ein wichtiges mitgliedsland verloren hat, sonder weil sie vieleicht endlich damit anfängt umzudenken. so wie es bis jetzt mit der eu ablief, kann es nicht weiter gehen. schade ist nur, dass es erst zum brexit kommen musste, bevor die eu dies erkannte, obwohl noch hat sich nichts getan.

der brexit ist ein wachrüteln für europa, wenn wir glück haben.


----------



## oyvey (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Beste ist ja jetzt, die Briten wollen weiterhin vom EU-Binnenmarkt profitieren, so wie sie es als Mitglied schon jahrelang tun .
> Aus der EU austreten, sich dann aber die Rosinen rauspicken wollen, zu geil.
> 
> Zum Glück kommen sie damit schon mal nicht durch.



Die Briten hatten vorher schon Rosinen. Denn die Briten mussten nie voll in den Haushalt zahlen. Sie hatten sich bei den EU Verhandlungen Rabatte zugesichert. Außerdem das Recht Richtlinien nicht umzusetzen.

Die Briten hattenm vorher schon Rosinen und wollen jetzt noch Kuchen obendrauf. Das werden die anderen Staaten denen aber nun nicht mehr gewähren. Denn gerade Frankreich war häufig asngefressen das die Briten diese Sonderregelungen hatten-


----------



## -Kon (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Niemand kann die Folgen, seien sie positiver oder negativer Natur, auch nur ansatzweise voraussagen.
Und locked halt diesen *** Thread.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hmm wodrauf willst du hinaus? Ich frag mich was du genau meinst? Kannst du mir es genau erläutern?



Es geht mir einfach um Verordnung die in keinster Weise den EU Bürger helfen sondern auch noch schaden, es geht nur um Lobbyismusarbeit und deren Interessen durchgeboxt werden, jüngstes Opfer die E-Zigarette die erwiesener Maßen, nur ein Bruchteil dessen schädlich ist wie eine herkömmliche Zigarette, aber der Einstieg dermaßen erschwert wurde, das diesen Produkt quasi zum Scheitern verurteilt wurde, und es sterben durch Rauchen nur in D  120k im Jahr, EU weit knapp eine Million, anstatt es zu fördern wie es GB vor macht bzw machen will, wird alles daran getan, das das Sterben weiter geht. 

Und wenn  sich Brüssel nicht um ihre eigenen Interessen gekümmert hätte dann hätte auch die Abstimmung anders aussehen können, nur jetzt will man den schwarzen Peter den Brexit Befürwortern zu schieben

Genauso die Währung, nicht der Dollar ist dermaßen gestiegen wie die meisten denken, nein man hat den Euro abwertet.


----------



## PureLoci (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die Aussage, dass hauptsächlich alte Briten für die Austritt gestimmt haben, trifft es sehr gut. So gut wie alle (Online-)Freunde aus GB die ich kenne, haben für REMAIN gevotet. Das ist letztlich auch die richtige Entscheidung. Aber die alte Generation, welche noch nach alten Werten und nach der Eigenbrödelei gelebt hat, hat über die junge Generation und dessen Zukunft gerichtet. Ich kann die zukünftigen Generationen der Briten mein Beileid aussprechen. Ich hoffen Schottland tritt aus der UK aus.


----------



## Atma (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass überwiegend die ältere Generation für den Austritt gestimmt hat: http://i.imgur.com/KpDz7Q2.jpg

Das sagt leider alles.

Insgesamt haben sich die Briten von vorne bis hinten verarschen lassen. Die gewichtigsten Wahlversprechen für den Austritt wie mehr Geld fürs Gesundheitssystem oder mehr Kontrolle bei der Zuwanderung wurden jetzt schon gebrochen. Dabei ist das Votum gerade mal zwei Tage her. Das zeigt eigentlich nur einmal mehr, was für ein verlogenes Pack Politiker eigentlich sind.


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ah, man möchte GB damit bloßstellen, nur weil sie mal was Richtig gemacht haben,



So ist es,
aber was ich daran lustig finde:

Es wird gegen die Briten gehetzt und will deren Demokratische Wahl nicht akzeptieren,
was sagt das, man darf nur das wählen was der Mob, die Politik. und Medien haben möchten.

Soviel zum Thema Demokratie


----------



## oyvey (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Atma schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass überwiegend die ältere Generation für den Austritt gestimmt hat: http://i.imgur.com/KpDz7Q2.jpg
> 
> Das sagt leider alles.
> 
> Insgesamt haben sich die Briten von vorne bis hinten verarschen lassen. Die gewichtigsten Wahlversprechen für den Austritt wie mehr Geld fürs Gesundheitssystem oder mehr Kontrolle bei der Zuwanderung wurden jetzt schon gebrochen. Dabei ist das Votum gerade mal zwei Tage her. Das zeigt eigentlich nur einmal mehr, was für ein verlogenes Pack Politiker eigentlich sind.



FRankreich hat schon gesagt sie sehen keinen Grund mehr die Leute in Calais von der Übersiedlung nach England abzuhalten. Reaktion der Leser der dailymail: wir sind großbritannien und wieder souverän wir dürfen jetzt auf die Boote schießen.

Das sind ie Leute die Leave gewählt haben.

Nicht der Wirtschaftsprofessor der anti EU Regulierungen ist.


----------



## DerLachs (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> So ist es,
> aber was ich daran lustig finde:
> 
> Es wird gegen die Briten gehetzt und will deren Demokratische Wahl nicht akzeptieren,
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wer angeblich die Wahl nicht akzeptieren will. Abgesehen davon: Dass man zu einem Wahlergebnis kritische Stimmen abgeben darf, gehört auch zu einer Demokratie dazu.


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das hat nichts mehr mit kritischer Stimme zu tun,
das ist reine Hetzerei.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> das ist reine Hetzerei.


Seit wann ist eine politische Entscheidung mit Begründung kritiseren denn Hetzerei?


----------



## oyvey (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mehr mit kritischer Stimme zu tun,
> das ist reine Hetzerei.



Ja aber wo wird denn gehetzt? Diskutieren über für und wider darf man. Auch sagen das man denkt der Austritt ist gut/schlecht ist keine Hetze der jeweiligen Seite.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Hat der Volvo242 gegen euch gehetzt oder warum springt ihr hier im 2/4 Takt an ?

Und ob Hetzen oder nicht liegt immer im Auge des Betrachter, aber das jetzt die Befürworter diffamiert werden steht ausser Frage, aber ich denke wenn es anderes rum wäre, dann wäre es genauso


----------



## Bevier (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Seine Meinung zu äußern wird immer von denen als Hetze bezeichnet, denen zufällig das Wahlergebnis ins Zeug paßt. Hätten sich die gebildeten, jungen Menschen in GB durchgesetzt, hätten wir sicher andere Aussagen von denen ^^

Dann wäre das kein Zeichen von Demokratie mehr, sondern der Sieg der pöhsen "Lügenpresse"...


----------



## Hoonig (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

was hat das bitte unter spiele-news zu suchen??


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Hoonig schrieb:


> was hat das bitte unter spiele-news zu suchen??



Das ist der Politik Thread. Das passt schon.


----------



## oyvey (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Hat der Volvo242 gegen euch gehetzt oder warum springt ihr hier im 2/4 Takt an ?



Is wo heut einigen zu heiß?

Es wurde in den Raum gestellt es wird mies gehetzt. Einige User fragten nun wiederum wo. Was durchaus legitim ist. Und weil man das fragt hetzt man wieder?
Vielleicht sollte man das Wort hetzen noch mal definieren?


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Atma schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass überwiegend die ältere Generation für den Austritt gestimmt hat: http://i.imgur.com/KpDz7Q2.jpg



Schade das zuviele junge politisch best informierte verantwortungsbewusste Wahlberechtigte lieber zu Hause geblieben sind.  Und nur die von grund auf bösen alten Menschen gewählt haben die keine Ahnung von Politik haben und eh bald sterben werden. 




Ich hoffe die EU wird verstehen das Sie sich ändern muss. Anti EU Bewegungen erhalten nicht ohne Grund in ganz Europa immer mehr Stimmen.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Atma schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass überwiegend die ältere Generation für den Austritt gestimmt hat: http://i.imgur.com/KpDz7Q2.jpg
> 
> Das sagt leider alles.


Und? Die mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen. Sowas nennt man Demokratie.

Ich kann nur über die Medien (unsere dazu) lachen, welche vorher noch groß verkündet haben, dass die große Mehrheit für die EU ist, nur um am nächsten Tag zu erfahren dass:
1. das Rennen knapp ausgegangen ist.
2. mehr Bürger für den Austritt waren.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ja ich tue was dagegen, und das schon seit Jahren, und ich rede nicht von Absichtlichen Bestreben außerhalb der EU, sondern innerhalb der  EU.



Was denn? Nicht so scheu, wer was gutes tut, darf gern damit prahlen!


----------



## AntiWantze (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Unglaublich.
Jill Filipovic auf Twitter: "Unbelievable. https://t.co/7EzCxTKRY8"


Und soetwas haben 51% der Brite gewählt.

Die werden es bitter bereuen. Mir tun nur die jungen Leute Leid die mit diesen Konsequenzen leben müssen.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ist doch ganz einfach. Raus mit den Briten und wenn sie feststellen sollten, das es in der EU doch besser war, dann lässt man sie wieder rein.
Mit dem Unterschied das man ihnen die ganzen Sonderrechte nicht mehr zugesteht. Wir sind hier ja nicht beim Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Stox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und? Die mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen. Sowas nennt man Demokratie.
> 
> Ich kann nur über die Medien (unsere dazu) lachen, welche vorher noch groß verkündet haben, dass die große Mehrheit für die EU ist, nur um am nächsten Tag zu erfahren dass:
> 1. das Rennen knapp ausgegangen ist.
> 2. mehr Bürger für den Austritt waren.



Also alle Umfrage die ich so im Radio, TV und Print gehört/gesehen/gelesen habe, sagten ein Kopf an Kopf rennen vorraus. Oftmals sogar das EU-Kritiker vorne liegen würden.
Am Wahlabend wurden Werte ausgegeben die einen leichten Pro-EU-Kurs wiederspiegelten. Wobei das je nach Umfrageinstitut auch schwankte. 

Desweiteren zweifelt auch niemand daran das die meisten Stimmen gewinnen. Es wurde lediglich gesagt in welcher Altersgruppe wie gewählt wurde.

Ungeachtet des Austrittes des UK aus der EU kommt auf die Insel innenpolitisch eine turbulente Zeit zu.



AntiWantze schrieb:


> Unglaublich.
> Jill Filipovic auf Twitter: "Unbelievable. https://t.co/7EzCxTKRY8"
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von den 12Mrd€ die sie in den Haushalt zahlen können sie wohl in Zukunft, nicht komplett, frei Verfügen. Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe bekommt das UK von der EU wiederrum rund 6 Mrd.€ als Subventionen zurück. Diese muss das UK in Zukunft selbst Schultern.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



AntiWantze schrieb:


> Unglaublich.
> Jill Filipovic auf Twitter: "Unbelievable. https://t.co/7EzCxTKRY8"
> 
> 
> ...



Typisch für Wahlversprechen das kennt man doch.   Und wie will man Gelder verteilen wenn man nicht regiert.  
Wären mal mehr junge Leute wählen gegangen.


----------



## Cosmas (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

EU(rokratur) ist NICHT gleich Europa!

EU = der Traum eines faschistisch-diktatorischen "Superstaats" im Sinne der (uns kann nur noch ganz viel Krieg am Leben erhalten) USA aka Vereinigte Staaten von Europa, inklusive Schiessbefehl und damit der faktischen aufhebung des rechts auf leben, Verschleppungen, EU Armee inclusive Gladio und co etc pp...man lese nur mal die sogenannte "EU-Verfassung", die nichts anderes als der umgelabelte Lissabon-Vertrag ist).

Es wird Zeit, das diese EU, die eigentlich nur ein Wirtschaftsbündnis ist (was uns ganz deutlich zeigt, wer hier eigentlich regiert), aufgelöst und zu Grabe getragen wird.

Es wird Zeit für einen Dexit, damit wäre dieses fatalistische Technokratengedöns, das ohnehin niemandem Rechenschaft schuldet und dessen Parlament mal eben gar nichts zu melden hat, ohnehin am Ende, weil dann der grösste Nettozahler ausfällt und sich die Sklaventreiber im illegalen Bundestag dann andere "Gründe" ausdenken müssen, um uns weiter auszupressen, wenn der ESM und Co Geschichte sind...

mMn hat jeder der die EU hochjubelt und da drin bleiben will, nen ganz mächtigen dachschaden und ist eindeutig entweder unwissend...
oder ignorant und durchindoktriniert und damit unfähig/unwillens, selbstständig zu denken und sich anständig zu informieren, 
denn die EU ist Europas untergang und hat nichts mit Europa und dem eigentlichen europäischen Gedanken zu tun.


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



> Ungeachtet des Austrittes des UK aus der EU kommt auf die Insel innenpolitisch eine turbulente Zeit zu,



Ja und in der EU läuft es aktuell ja einwandfrei.

Oh warte in Italien, Holland und Schweden strebt man auch schon eine Abstimmung an


----------



## AntiWantze (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> So ist es,
> aber was ich daran lustig finde:
> 
> Es wird gegen die Briten gehetzt und will deren Demokratische Wahl nicht akzeptieren,
> ...



In einer Demokratie darf man auch eine Demokratische Wahl kritiiseren wenn man sie für schlecht hält.
Die Briten haben sich jedenfalls mächtig ins Knie geschossen damit. Die die dafür gestimmt haben werden leider nicht mehr so lange mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen, die Gegner dafür aber schon.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mehr mit kritischer Stimme zu tun,
> das ist reine Hetzerei.



Und die besonders lauten Stimmen gegen die EU sind keine Hetze?  Und natürlich auch immer völlig rational, mit unbestreitbaren Fakten unterlegt und frei von jeder Agitation, stimmts?


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Also bitte, 
die EU betrifft mich weil ich in einem Land lebe das dabei ist.

UK bzw. deren Bürger die nunmal gewählt haben, betrifft in der restlichen EU bis auf Firmen niemanden.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Cosmas schrieb:


> EU(rokratur) ist NICHT gleich Europa!
> 
> EU = der Traum eines faschistisch-diktatorischen "Superstaats" [...]



Danke für dieses perfekte Beispiel für Hetze und Agitation.



volvo242 schrieb:


> UK bzw. deren Bürger die nunmal gewählt haben, betrifft in der restlichen EU bis auf Firmen niemanden.



Du denkst Bürger und "die Firmen" wären unabhängig von einander? Wie naiv bist Du eigentlich?

Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Mein Lebenspartner arbeitet für eine Firma, die jetzt damit rechnen muss, dass ein großer Markt und Kundenstamm wegbricht. Was glaubst Du, was mit seinem Arbeitsplatz passieren wird? Und wie leicht es sein wird, in unserem Alter - trotz super Ausbildung und jeder Menge Erfahrung - einen neuen Job zu finden?


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Zwischen Wahrheit und Hetzterei liegen Welten,
gut wenn man natürlich glaubt die EU strebt den ewigen Frieden ohne Armut an, dann sollte man sich mal informieren oder weiter träumen.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Mein Lebenspartner arbeitet für eine Firma, die jetzt damit rechnen muss, dass ein großer Markt und Kundenstamm wegbricht. Was glaubst Du, was mit seinem Arbeitsplatz passieren wird?


Tja hättest du mal richtig gelesen


----------



## helge80 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und? Die mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen. Sowas nennt man Demokratie.


 Ah ja! "Die mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen" ist für dich also Demokratie? Das ist ja einfach!
Dann gibt es ja auch nichts demokratischeres als einen Volksentscheid mit einfacher Mehrheit!!!! Super.
Immerhin bekommen die 52%, die für den Brexit gestimmt haben, ja ihren Willen.
Und die anderen 48% dürfen die Suppe in den nächsten Jahrzehnten dann mit ausbaden. Aber das macht nichts, denn deren Stimmen fallen ja nun einfach, ganz demokratisch, unter den Tisch.

Zum Glück ist Demokratie nicht ganz so einfach. Und zum Glück haben schon vor langer Zeit, viele gebildete Menschen angefangen sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, was Demokratie ist.


----------



## Stox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Ja und in der EU läuft es aktuell ja einwandfrei.
> 
> Oh warte in Italien, Holland und Schweden strebt man auch schon eine Abstimmung an



Hab ich behauptet das es in der EU einwandfrei läuft? Nö. 

Du hast Frankreich vergessen. Du hast echt die arme Marine le Pen vergessen!
Und diese Stimmen gibt es schon seit dem es die EU gibt. Aber jetzt merkt es durch die Medienpräsenz halt auch der letzte.



> mMn hat jeder der die EU hochjubelt und da drin bleiben will, nen ganz mächtigen dachschaden und ist eindeutig entweder unwissend...
> oder ignorant und durchindoktriniert und damit unfähig/unwillens, selbstständig zu denken und sich anständig zu informieren,
> denn die EU ist Europas untergang und hat nichts mit Europa und dem eigentlichen europäischen Gedanken zu tun.



Und mMn nach ist das genau umgekehrt so. Tja, so ists halt mit der Meinung.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Zwischen Wahrheit und Hetzterei liegen Welten,
> gut wenn man natürlich glaubt die EU strebt den ewigen Frieden ohne Armut an, dann sollte man sich mal informieren oder weiter träumen.



Klar, weil DEINE Sicht natürlich die Wahrheit ist und die Sicht der anderen ist die Hetze. 

Schön, wenn man ein so klares Weltbild hat.

WIE einfach Dein Weltbild ist, sieht man an Deinem vorherhigen Posting (das ich in einem Edit zu meinem obigen Posting kommentiert habe, was Du vermutlich gar nicht mitbekommen hast).




volvo242 schrieb:


> Tja hättest du mal richtig gelesen


Dann erläutere Deinen Text. "UK bzw. deren Bürger die nunmal gewählt haben, betrifft in der restlichen EU bis auf Firmen niemanden." bedeutet doch klar, dass Du meinst, dass der Austritt NIEMANDEN außer FIRMEN betrifft. Kann man eigentlich nicht missverstehen.


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



helge80 schrieb:


> Und die anderen 48% dürfen die Suppe in den nächsten Jahrzehnten dann mit ausbaden. Aber das macht nichts, denn deren Stimmen fallen ja nun einfach, ganz demokratisch, unter den Tisch.



Tja warum lebe ich dann in der EU, ich und ca. 33 weitere % waren dagegen






Grestorn schrieb:


> was Du vermutlich gar nicht mitbekommen hast).


Dann ließ nochmal den Beitrag nach deinem, schon blöd anderen Dinge unterstellen die gar nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob die EU aus trotz die Wirtschaftsverhandlungen absichtlich boykottieren möchte, was jedoch nicht nur für GB, sondern auch für die EU nicht gerade förderlich wäre.



Wer gegen mich ist (EU) dem leck ich ganz sicher nicht die Eier(GB).
Als EU will ich Macht und mache keine Eingeständnisse mehr...GB tut's mehr weh als der EU.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Leute die einen Club verlassen sollen jetzt am besten bedrängt und benachteiligt werden, ähnlich wenn man z.B. Scientology verlässt.   EU der Sympathieträger.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Dann ließ nochmal den Beitrag nach deinem, schon blöd anderen Dinge unterstellen die gar nicht vorhanden sind.



Was hab ich Dir denn unterstellt? Ich hab Dich nur freundlich auf meinen Edit aufmerksam gemacht. Da war nichts böswilliges dabei  (zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem ICH das schrieb, war DEIN Edit übrigens für mich noch nicht sichtbar). 

Die Antwort darauf steht übrigens auch bereits im Edit meines vorherigen Postings. Aber das hast Du ja ganz sicher schon gesehen ...


----------



## Bevier (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Cosmas schrieb:


> EU(rokratur) ist NICHT gleich Europa!
> 
> EU = der Traum eines faschistisch-diktatorischen "Superstaats" im Sinne der (uns kann nur noch ganz viel Krieg am Leben erhalten) USA aka Vereinigte Staaten von Europa, inklusive Schiessbefehl und damit der faktischen aufhebung des rechts auf leben, Verschleppungen, EU Armee inclusive Gladio und co etc pp...man lese nur mal die sogenannte "EU-Verfassung", die nichts anderes als der umgelabelte Lissabon-Vertrag ist).
> 
> ...



Und hier zeigst du, wie durchindoktriniert du vom rechten Geistesgut bist. Ja, die EU hat viele Fehler und es müsste Vieles verändert werden aber Deutschland ist ziemlich am Arsch, wenn wir aussteigen würden. Ich weiß nicht wo du arbeitest aber DEIN Arbeitsplatz ist sicher auch gefärdet, sollte das passieren (wie über 5 Mio. andere auch, die vom Handel IN der EU abhängig sind). Die wirklich Dummen sind die blinden EU-Verteufelnden, mittlerweile gibt es in GB sogar unzählige Leute, die ihre Stimme gerne ändern wollen, weil sie einfach nicht nachgedacht hatten, als sie "Leave" voteten...


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich hoffe die EU zerfällt jetzt komplett. Weg mit der EU, weg mit dem Euro!


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die EU zerfällt jetzt komplett. Weg mit der EU, weg mit dem Euro!



Hey, Du machst Deinem Avatar alle Ehre. Meinst Du, D wäre auf sich alleine gestellt denn besser da? Du meinst sicher auch, dass wir alle "Ausländer" (inkl. aller offensichtlich nicht deutscher Abstammung, auch wenn sie einen deutschen Pass haben) ausweisen sollten, oder nicht?



Woohoo schrieb:


> Leute die einen Club verlassen sollen jetzt am besten bedrängt und benachteiligt werden, ähnlich wenn man z.B. Scientology verlässt.  EU der Sympathieträger.



Nicht benachteiligt, nein. Will keiner. Nur die Vorteile der Clubmitgliedschaft bekommt man natürlich nicht mehr, wenn man die Mitgliedsgebühr nicht mehr zahlen will.

(Dein Posting ist übrigens ein schönes Beispiel, wie ein Fakt durch eine einfache, leicht übertriebene Behauptung zur Agitation wird).


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Leute die einen Club verlassen sollen jetzt am besten bedrängt und benachteiligt werden, ähnlich wenn man z.B. Scientology verlässt.   EU der Sympathieträger.



Nein, man darf die Club-/Vereinsvorteile nicht mehr geniessen...man tritt ja ja deswegen aus, weil man keinen Bezug mehr dazu hat. GB war ja im Grunde eh nur ein Schmarotzer mit ihren Extrawürsten. Die werden schon nen Plan haben, was se nun machen wollen. Man lässt ja nicht aus Spaß das Volk entscheiden, wenn es keinen Plan B gibt. Da hängt so ein riesiger Wirtschaftszweig dran, das kann man dem Bürger gar nicht begreiflich machen, wie doof das laufen könnte.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wenn man aber z.B. Stimmen aus Frankreich hört, dass man keinen Grund mehr sieht die Illegalen aufzuhalten, hört sich das für mich nach bestrafen/drohen an. Das die Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr gewährt werden wenn man austritt ist natürlich selbstverständlich.

Aber wie schon gesagt die EU muss sich überlegen wie man wieder an Sympathie und Zustimmung gewinnt.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn man aber z.B. Stimmen aus Frankreich hört, dass man keinen Grund mehr sieht die Illegalen aufzuhalten, hört sich das für mich nach bestrafen/drohen an. Das die Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr gewährt werden wenn man austritt ist natürlich selbstverständlich.
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt die EU muss sich überlegen wie man wieder an Sympathie und Zustimmung gewinnt.



Seit wann sind die Stimmen einiger Spinner "die EU"? Auch hier wieder Fakt->Übertreibung/Verfälschung->Agitation.


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn man aber z.B. Stimmen aus Frankreich hört, dass man keinen Grund mehr sieht die Illegalen aufzuhalten, hört sich das für mich nach bestrafen/drohen an. Das die Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr gewährt werden ist natürlich selbstverständlich.



Wozu willst du jemanden aufhalten, wenn se auf fremdes Gebiet wollen? Was weg ist, kostet mich nix mehr. Ich verachte zwar dieses Antimenschliche an meiner aussage, aber du fütterst doch auch nicht die 20 Katzen vom Nachbarn, weil er keine Lust hat.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Manche meinen, dass sich am Donnerstag die Spinner durchgesetzt haben.



Eckism schrieb:


> Wozu willst du jemanden aufhalten, wenn se auf  fremdes Gebiet wollen? Was weg ist, kostet mich nix mehr. Ich verachte  zwar dieses Antimenschliche an meiner aussage, aber du fütterst doch  auch nicht die 20 Katzen vom Nachbarn, weil er keine Lust hat.



Man schiebt die Katzen in das Tierheim ab und nicht auf das Grundstück der Nachbarn nur weil er das Gartentor offen gelassen hat.


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Manche meinen, dass sich am Donnerstag die Spinner durchgesetzt haben.
> 
> Man schiebt die Katzen in das Tierheim ab und nicht auf das Grundstück  der Nachbarn nur weil er das Gartentor offen gelassen hat.



Das wird sich zeigen...ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, das es Vorteile bringt...ich denk schon, das es ein Fehler war...ob's nun so ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht einschätzen.

Dadurch würden Dir kosten entstehen, die nicht dein Problem sind. Und ein Flüchtling ist teuerer als ne Katze ins Tierheim zu bringen.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Bin mal gespannt wie sich die wirtschaftlichen Daten entwickeln. Bisher kann man die Wahl nur akzeptieren und hoffen, dass es den Meschen am Ende bessern geht. Darum geht es ja vielleicht noch.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Manche meinen, dass sich am Donnerstag die Spinner durchgesetzt haben.



Die "Spinner" (Deine Worte) sind hier die Mehrheit und bestimmten dadurch in der Demokratie die politische Richtung. Das ist also schon was anderes. Ob sie tatsächlich Spinner sind oder nicht, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Ich hab dazu eine Meinung, aber die kann natürlich auch falsch sein. 

Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht daran, dass Kleinstaatlerei hilfreich ist. Ich glaube an die Stärke der Gruppe, auch wenn jede Gruppe immer das Problem hat, dass man Kompromisse machen muss, um die Ziele der einzelnen Teilnehmer der Gruppe unter einen Hut zu bringen. Aber jeder für sich bedeutet letztlich nur offen ausgetragenen Konflikt und ein Gegeneinander statt Miteinander.

Das ist im Kleinen so und im Großen ganz genauso. Jeder, der sich "gegen die anderen" abschotten möchte und meint "ich (oder wir) alleine sind besser dran" ist letztlich nur ein kurzsichtiger Egoist, der nicht einsehen will, dass sein heute vielleicht tatsächlich vorhandener Vorteil eines Tages zu einem massiven Nachteil werden wird. Denn die Gruppe ist immer stärker und bedeutender als der einzelne.


----------



## Shmendrick (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Also 1. Suchanfrage zu nutzen um daraus ne bericht zu machen bei der es schon extrem Selten ist das Tausende die genauso schreiben ist schon Naja

Mich würde eher mal Interessieren wie oft das Wort "Brexit" nach der Wahl gegoogelt wurde.

Wer weiß ob es überhaupt zum Brexit kommt,wenn denen erst mal klar wird was es für Einschnitte gibt werden die per 2tem Referendum umschwenken.Vor allem wollen ja alle bis auf "England" ja in der EU bleiben.Die müssen sich mal Langsam von ihrem Kolonial Gedenke/Gehabe verabschieden.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Wer weiß ob es überhaupt zum Brexit kommt,wenn denen erst mal klar wird was es für Einschnitte gibt werden die per 2tem Referendum umschwenken.Vor allem wollen ja alle bis auf "England" ja in der EU bleiben.Die müssen sich mal Langsam von ihrem Kolonial Gedenke/Gehabe verabschieden.



Eine Mehrheit für den Brexit gab es auch in Wales. 

Und ein Zurück gibt es so einfach wohl nicht. Wer sollte denn ein neues Referendum initiieren? Boris Johnson sicher nicht. Und die EU wird - wenn die Entscheider nicht ganz dumm sind - die UK auch nicht mehr zu den alten Bedingungen "zurücknehmen".


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die "Spinner" (Deine Worte) sind hier die Mehrheit und bestimmten dadurch in der Demokratie die politische Richtung. Das ist also schon was anderes. Ob sie tatsächlich Spinner sind oder nicht, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Ich hab dazu eine Meinung, aber die kann natürlich auch falsch sein.



Spinner war nicht "mein Wort" sondern die sinngemäße Reaktion einiger auf den Ausgang der Wahl. Und Sie wurden vor allem vorher als solche angesehen. "Mit diesem Vorhaben kommen die eh nicht durch." Bin ebenfalls für eine europäische Integration jedoch nicht so wie es momentan gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Nuallan (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Nein, wirklich? Ein Thema geht um die Welt, und die Betroffenen googeln tatsächlich danach? Ich bin für eine unabhängige Untersuchung dieser unglaublichen Geschichte, genau wie für eine Untersuchung der journalistischen Fähigkeiten der PCGH-Redaktion, die mittlerweile 50% ihrer News-Themen direkt von reddit übernimmt. Und für so eine "Qualität" wollt ihr Abo-Gebühren? Darf ich mal lachen?


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Nein, wirklich? Ein Thema geht um die Welt, und die Betroffenen googeln tatsächlich danach? Ich bin für eine unabhängige Untersuchung dieser unglaublichen Geschichte, genau wie für eine Untersuchung der journalistischen Fähigkeiten der PCGH-Redaktion, die mittlerweile 50% ihrer News-Themen direkt von reddit übernimmt. Und für so eine "Qualität" wollt ihr Abo-Gebühren? Darf ich mal lachen?



Mehrere hochbezahlter EU Angestellte kümmern sich bereits darum. Ergebnisse werden in 2 -3 Jahren erwartet.


----------



## Pitzah (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Der Titel deutet auf was großes hin und im Text kommt dann: ach ne könnte vielleicht nur Zufall sein und sind eh nur 1000 Anfragen bla bla


----------



## oyvey (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Pitzah schrieb:


> Der Titel deutet auf was großes hin und im Text kommt dann: ach ne könnte vielleicht nur Zufall sein und sind eh nur 1000 Anfragen bla bla



Ja clickbait kann auch die PCGH


----------



## slaper688 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Gz Briten Ihr habts erkannt die EU eine Firmen einheit und sonst nix jeder normale Bürger wenn er in Belgien oder Luxemburg Kaffee oder was anderes kauft und es ist ein Gramm zu viel wird zur kasse gebeten . Firmen verschieben Millionen und werden noch Steuerlich begünstigt das brauchen wir nicht .Aber es gibt immer noch Deutsche die ihre Fahne vorm Gesicht nicht weg bekommen . Alles was nicht zu stimmt sind Spinner und Rechtsradikale .Noch ein kleiner Zusatz hab noch nie davon gehört das eine Rechtsradikale Gruppe eine Parteitag der CDU ,SPD,FDP ,Grüne oder anderen Parteien Blockiert haben ich mag die AFD auch nicht aber es ist eine große Blamage für eine Demokratie wenn die einen bejubelt werden und die anderen dürfen Nix erlauben .Die Hetze der Medien tut ihr Übriges.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Spinner war nicht "mein Wort" sondern die sinngemäße Reaktion einiger auf den Ausgang der Wahl. Und Sie wurden vor allem vorher als solche angesehen. "Mit diesem Vorhaben kommen die eh nicht durch." Bin ebenfalls für eine europäische Integration jedoch nicht so wie es momentan gehandhabt wird.



Du hast Dir das Wort zueigen gemacht. 

Wie würdest Du es denn handhaben? Das Hauptproblem der EU ist, dass alle Beschlüsse einstimmig (durch die jeweiligen Regierungsvertreter) getroffen werden müssen. Welchen anderen Modus schlägst Du vor?


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



slaper688 schrieb:


> Gz Briten Ihr habts erkannt die EU eine Firmen einheit und sonst nix jeder normale Bürger wenn er in Belgien oder Luxemburg Kaffee oder was anderes kauft und es ist ein Gramm zu viel wird zur kasse gebeten . Firmen verschieben Millionen und werden noch Steuerlich begünstigt das brauchen wir nicht .Aber es gibt immer noch Deutsche die ihre Fahne vorm Gesicht nicht weg bekommen . Alles was nicht zu stimmt sind Spinner und Rechtsradikale .Noch ein kleiner Zusatz hab noch nie davon gehört das eine Rechtsradikale Gruppe eine Parteitag der CDU ,SPD,FDP ,Grüne oder anderen Parteien Blockiert haben ich mag die AFD auch nicht aber es ist eine große Blamage für eine Demokratie wenn die einen bejubelt werden und die anderen dürfen Nix erlauben .Die Hetze der Medien tut ihr Übriges.



Das meiste, was Du kritisierst, hat wenig mit der EU zu tun. Z.B. die Steuersparmodelle der Firmen sind die Folge davon, dass es *kein* weltweit einheitliches Steuersystem gibt. Und jetzt erklär mir mal, wie das Zurückdrehen in Kleinstaatlerei das verbessern soll?

Die Regulierungen, die Du kritierst, sollen meistens den Kunden vor Betrug oder Benachteiligung schützen. Sicher nicht immer sinnvoll - wie viele Gesetze und Regel. Aber auch ein Einzelstaat hat solche Regeln. Was ist daran so besonderes.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

seit wann darf man sagen was man denkt? 

Weist du zu viel passiert was? 
Sagst du die Wahrheit passiert was? 
schreibst du hier und da auffälliges, können stille Briefe folgen!


----------



## OSche (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

HUI HUIUIUIUIUI die bösen Regulierungen und Standards !!!!!!!!!!

Wäre doch viel schöner wenn wir an Handys, wie früher, nicht USB-C oder Micro hätten, sondern einen Adapter pro Hersteller....
Die krummen Gurken gibt's wieder, das Gesetz wurde abgeschafft.Nur siehe da, die Supermärkte haben eigene Vorgaben, die sehr viel strenger sind, weil der Kunde sie sonst nicht kauft. Genau wie die böse EU 800 Watt Staubsauger verbieten will!11!! Obwohl Miele selber sagt, dass ihr Staubsauger nur 500 Watt brauchen sollte, aber Kunden kaufen die Dinger nach Watt-Zahl und nicht Saugleistung. (Kennt man ja 8 Kerne sind schneller als 4, richtig ? )


Ja richtig, der USB- am Handy war eine Initiative der EU ! Glaubt ihr, es hätte Samsung, Sony, Microsoft und Google einen Dreck interessiert, wenn nur Deutschland gesagt hätte, dass sich die Hersteller auf einen Standard einigen müssen ?

Meine Güte, wenn ihr wirklich glaubt, dass die EU nur aus bösen Lobbyisten und Staatsfeinden besteht, dann kann man da wahrscheinlich wenig dran ändern. Aber bitte ab und zu mal versuchen nach Fakten zu suchen. Klar die EU ist ein Bürokratiemonster, aber sie hat ihre eigentlich starke Position (größter Markt der Welt) nie wirklich ausgespielt. Ein bisschen mehr Transparenz wäre schön, aber nicht alles was sie tut ist schlecht (siehe oben) und wir haben davon schon mehr als profitiert (Studentenaustausch, Arbeiten im EU Ausland, keine Grenzen). 

Die Engländer wollen ihr Ding machen, ist mir recht, das wollten sie schon immer. Deshalb auch immer die Sonderregelungen innerhalb der EU. Wenn es gut geht, ist doch schön für sie, aber ob es der richtige Ansatz ist, weiß ich nicht. Man kann in Zeiten von Wirtschaftsgiganten wie den USA und China nicht weiter auf blinden Kleinstaaten Nationalismus setzen, wenn man in der Welt noch Einfluss haben will. Die Briten werden merken, dass sie kein Empire mehr haben. Welche Firmen, außer den eigenen, wollen und sollten sich an Vorgaben aus einem Markt mit 65 Millionen Kunden halten, wenn sie ihn für ein bisschen Geldverlust ignorieren können. Gibt ja noch 400 Millionen Europäer, 350 Millionen Amis, 2 Milliarden Inder und 1,5 Milliarden Chinesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BlackPredator schrieb:


> Ja richtig, der USB- am Handy war eine Initiative der EU ! Glaubt ihr, es hätte Samsung, Sony, Microsoft und Google einen Dreck interessiert, wenn nur Deutschland gesagt hätte, dass sich die Hersteller auf einen Standard einigen müssen ?


Quelle bitte. 


> . Klar die EU ist ein Bürokratiemonster, aber sie hat ihre eigentlich starke Position (größter Markt der Welt) nie wirklich ausgespielt


Europa ist schon lange nicht mehr der größte Markt der Welt.


> Man kann in Zeiten von Wirtschaftsgiganten wie den USA und China nicht weiter auf blinden Kleinstaaten Nationalismus setzen, wenn man in der Welt noch Einfluss haben will. Die Briten werden merken, dass sie kein Empire mehr haben, welche Firma außer die eigenen wollen und sollten sich an Vorgaben aus einem Markt mit 65 Millionen Kunden halten, wenn sie ihn für ein bisschen Geldverlust ignorieren können. Gibt ja noch 400 Millionen Europäer, 350 Millionen Amis, 2 Milliarden Inder und 1,5 Milliarden Chinesen.


Doch kann man theoretisch.
Japan ist auch in keiner Wirtschaftsunion... Deutschland und Frankreich wären auch noch dazu in der Lage.
Für die Rest-EU könnte es aber schwierig werden.


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> schreibst du hier und da auffälliges, können stille Briefe folgen!



Als ich am 11. September 2001 in eine Pfütze getreten bin, explodierte diese Schmutzige Bombe förmlich unter meinem Füßen, schoß hoch wie das World Trade Center und meine Hose IS versaut gewesen...meine Mutter machte echt Terror.


----------



## OSche (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.
> 
> Europa ist schon lange nicht mehr der größte Markt der Welt.
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAH JAPAN ALS BEISPIEL XD 
WOW. Dir ist klar, dass Japan seit den 2000ern in einer Wirtschaftskrise steckt ?

Quelle Ladekabel 
Handy-Ladegerate: EU-Parlament legt einheitlichen Standard fest - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und größter Markt oder nicht, ignorieren kann man ihn nicht. Gestern hieß es laut Arte noch, wir sind der größte Markt


Japan:
"Lage der japanischen WirtschaftSeit dem Amtsantritt von Premierminister Abe im Dezember 2012 verfolgt die Regierung einen Kurs wirtschaftspolitischer Expansion, um die Periode langjähriger Deflation zu überwinden. Der fiskalische Manövrierspielraum der japanischen Regierung ist allerdings aufgrund des hohen öffentlichen Schuldenstands (über 240% des BIP, IWF-Definition) eher gering. Abe strebt die Revitalisierung der Wirtschaft durch eine 'Drei-Pfeile-Strategie' an (expansive Geld-, flexible Fiskal- und Strukturreformpolitik). Im Verlauf des Jahres 2013 und im ersten Halbjahr 2014 führte dies zu einem vergleichsweise kräftigen Wachstumsimpuls und stark steigenden Börsenkursen (Wachstumsrate 2013 und 2014 jeweils rund 1,5%), gleichwohl setzte sich diese Entwicklung nach einer umstrittenen Mehrwertsteuererhöhung im zweiten Halbjahr 2014 nicht fort. Vorläufige Schätzungen für 2015 gehen von einem Wirtschaftswachstum von 1% aus. Für 2016 wird mit einem Anstieg auf 1,5% gerechnet. Auch der Export nimmt trotz abwertendem Yen nicht wie erwartet zu, da viele Unternehmen im letzten Jahrzehnt ihre Produktionskapazitäten ins Ausland verlagert haben. Zwar verzeichnet Japan wie gewünscht eine moderate Inflation – ein wesentliches Anliegen der Abenomics Strategie, um nach über zwei Dekaden aus der Deflationsspirale auszubrechen. Allerdings schob die Japanische Zentralbank wiederholt die erstrebte 2%-Inflationsrate in die Zukunft. Nur zögerlich steigende Löhne und niedrige Ölpreise halten Preissteigerungen weiterhin auf niedrigem Niveau.
Der Markt für Staatsanleihen wird inzwischen von Aufkäufen der Notenbank dominiert, die über 70% der Neuemissionen in ihre Bilanz übernimmt. Internationale Investoren fordern einen glaubwürdigen fiskalischen Konsolidierungsplan und die schnelle Umsetzung der angekündigten Strukturreformen. Dazu gehört auch die Erhöhung des Anteils der Frauenbeschäftigung.  Das im August 2015 verabschiedete Gesetz zur Förderung von Frauen, das unverbindliche Ziele für die Anzahl von Frauen in Beschäftigung und Führungspositionen vorsieht, wurde aufgrund fehlender weiblicher Fach- und Führungskräfte nach unten revidiert. An der geplanten zweiten Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer in 2017 von 8 auf 10% soll festgehalten werden."

Auswartiges Amt  -  Wirtschaft


----------



## Stox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.



Handy-Ladegerate: EU-Parlament legt einheitlichen Standard fest - SPIEGEL ONLINE.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> seit wann darf man sagen was man denkt?



oooohhhh. They are watching you! Morgen stehen sie schon in Deiner Tür und nehmen Dich mit!!!!



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.


EU: Einheitliche Handy-Ladegeräte ab 2017 beschlossen - COMPUTER BILD



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Japan ist auch in keiner Wirtschaftsunion...


Geht ihnen ja auch nicht besonders gut. 

Südost-Asien schließt sich gerade zu einer Freihandelszone zusammen. Wenn wir Kleinstaatlerei betreiben, geht es noch schneller bergab mit Europa (als es auf Grund anderer Faktoren sowieso wird).


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



> Handy-Ladegerate: EU-Parlament legt einheitlichen Standard fest - SPIEGEL ONLINE.


Hmm Apple?


----------



## OSche (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Hmm Apple?



Viele sind vorher aufgesprungen, Regel gilt eigentlich erst ab 2017. Es zählt wenn sie einen Adapter beilegen. Neue Apple Handys werden wohl USB-C kompatibel.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich kann es noch immer nicht fassen. Nach 1919 und 1945 fahren uns die Briten nun zum dritten Mal in die Parade. Merken diese minderbemittelten Inselaffen nicht, dass am deutschen Wesen Europa und die Welt genesen wird? 

Dennoch bin ich zuversichtlich was die Zukunft betrifft. Um es mit den weisen und klugen Worten unserer unfehlbaren Führerin zu sagen: Wir schaffen das.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du hast Dir das Wort zueigen gemacht.
> 
> Wie würdest Du es denn handhaben? Das Hauptproblem der EU ist, dass alle Beschlüsse einstimmig (durch die jeweiligen Regierungsvertreter) getroffen werden müssen. Welchen anderen Modus schlägst Du vor?



Ich habe den Begriff übernommen weil du ihn ins Spiel gebracht hast. Daraufhin wollte ich ausdrücken, dass "Spinner" auch auf einmal eine Mehrheit haben können um ihre "Spinnerei" durchzusetzen. Ansonsten machen sich diejenigen oftmals solche Begriffe zu eigen um andere Ideen zu diskreditieren.

Als Kritiker muss man nicht zwangsläufig Wissen wie man etwas besser macht (ansonsten könnte man nur wenige Dinge kritisieren). Aber es lässt sich erkennen, dass die EU europaweit an Sympathie verliert. Entweder werden die bisherigen Errungenschaften nur unzureichend kommuniziert oder es muss mehr für die Menschen getan werden. Im Grunde geht es um wirtschaftlichen Erfolg, Wohlstand für die Bevölkerung und dem Gefühl der Mitbestimmung.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich habe den Begriff übernommen weil du ihn ins Spiel gebracht hast. Daraufhin wollte ich ausdrücken, dass "Spinner" auch auf einmal eine Mehrheit haben können um ihre "Spinnerei" durchzusetzen. Ansonsten machen sich diejenigen oftmals solche Begriffe zu eigen um andere Ideen zu diskreditieren.


Ich habe das Wort "Spinner" im Zusammenhang mit Leuten verwendet, die GB schlechter behandeln wollen, als andere nicht-EU Mitglieder. Im Zusammenhang mit Brexit-Wählern hast erst Du das Wort verwendet. Du hast keine Ideen diskreditiert sondern Dich selbst.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Als Kritiker muss man nicht zwangsläufig Wissen wie man etwas besser macht (ansonsten könnte man nur wenige Dinge kritisieren).


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber...  "xy muss weg, da es fehlerhaft ist" ist keine konstruktive Kritik (wenn man keine bessere Idee hat). 

Im selben Sinne müsste ich sagen: "Demokratie ist schrecklich. Das Wahlvolk versteht nicht, was es wählt. Demokratie muss weg! Sofort! Dumm nur, dass ich kein besseres System kenne... Aber das ist ja egal."



Woohoo schrieb:


> Aber es lässt sich erkennen, dass die EU europaweit an Sympathie verliert.


Gutes Werk der Agitatoren, die der EU die Schuld an allem geben, Ängste schüren und vor nichts zurückschrecken, um ihre eigenen Ziele (nämlich Macht und Einfluss) zu erreichen.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Cosmas schrieb:


> EU(rokratur) ist NICHT gleich Europa!
> 
> EU = der Traum eines faschistisch-diktatorischen "Superstaats" im Sinne der (uns kann nur noch ganz viel Krieg am Leben erhalten) USA aka Vereinigte Staaten von Europa, inklusive Schiessbefehl und damit der faktischen aufhebung des rechts auf leben, Verschleppungen, EU Armee inclusive Gladio und co etc pp...man lese nur mal die sogenannte "EU-Verfassung", die nichts anderes als der umgelabelte Lissabon-Vertrag ist).
> 
> ...



Genau wir sollten Europa so gestalten wie Ende 1918 oder 1945 ,weil es da den Europäern ambesten ging.._


----------



## MESeidel (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BlackPredator schrieb:


> Die krummen Gurken gibt's wieder, das Gesetz wurde abgeschafft.Nur siehe da, die Supermärkte haben eigene Vorgaben, die sehr viel strenger sind, weil der Kunde sie sonst nicht kauft. Genau wie die böse EU 800 Watt Staubsauger verbieten will!11!! Obwohl Miele selber sagt, dass ihr Staubsauger nur 500 Watt brauchen sollte, aber Kunden kaufen die Dinger nach Watt-Zahl und nicht Saugleistung. (Kennt man ja 8 Kerne sind schneller als 4, richtig ? )


Das schlimmste ist doch, dass sich die deutsche Politik auf EU Ebene für diese Regulierungen einsetzt (Gurken, Glühbirnen, ....) und dann im nationalem Wahlkamp so tut als ob die Schuld in Brüssel läge.
Oder umgedreht national auf Saubermann macht (mit angeblich scharfen Umweltgesetzen) und auf EU Ebene stark für lockerer Gesetze eintritt.

Dabei verlieren die EU Organe und die großen deutschen Volksparteien gleichermaßen an Vertrauen.
Muss man sich nicht über AFD Frustwähler wundern.

Mit dem Vereingiten Köngireich geht leider ein starker Verhandler verloren, bei vielen Entscheidungen lag der Knackpunkt in der Einigung von Deutschland, Frankreich und der UK...


----------



## Yellowant (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

"Raus ist raus" 
Jetzt mit voller härte wie ein Drittland behandeln. Die bekommen keine Sonderangebote wie Sie es sich erhoffen.

Keinen Zugang zum Binnenmarkt
Fusion London Frankfurt - gescheitert
Börsenplatz Nr. 1 Frankfurt
Airbus wird sein Werk schließen
Vodafone seinen Hauptsitz verlegen
Die ganzen Hedgefonds ziehen nach Frankfurt
usw.

In zwei Jahren kann man in London genauso billig Urlaub machen wie in Bulgarien.

Wie kann man nur so"blöd" sein


----------



## Stox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Genau wir sollten Europa so gestalten wie Ende 1918 oder 1945 ,weil es da den Europäern ambesten ging.._



Vielleicht auch eine der größten und gleichzeitig am wenigsten beachteten Errungenschaften der EGKS/EWG/EU. Frieden seit 70 Jahre in Europa. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Kein militärischer Konflikt der "Großmächte" in Europa.


----------



## Maverick3k (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Zeigt nur wieder einmal, das, egal welches Land, Rentner nicht mehr abstimmen zu lassen. Bei uns genau das gleiche mit Merkel. Hier haben die ganzen Renter abestimmt und nun haben wir den Salat.

Aber ich finde es von den Rentnern in UK ziemlich mies. Sie haben ihr Leben innerhalb der EU gelebt und hatten ihr Vorteile etc. Jetzt überlassen sie der jüngeren Generation die Nachteile bzw. das Chaos.


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich glaube an die Stärke der Gruppe, auch wenn jede Gruppe immer das Problem hat, dass man Kompromisse machen muss, um die Ziele der einzelnen Teilnehmer der Gruppe unter einen Hut zu bringen.



... wobei ich die Notwendigkeit von Kompromissen nicht als Problem abqualifizieren wuerde, sondern sogar als den wahren Wert der EU ansehe. Das Gegenteil von Kompromiss ist Egoismus und vom Egoismus hin zum Recht des Staerkeren ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt.



slaper688 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Zusatz hab noch nie davon gehört das eine Rechtsradikale Gruppe eine Parteitag der CDU ,SPD,FDP ,Grüne oder anderen Parteien Blockiert haben ich mag die AFD auch nicht aber es ist eine große Blamage für eine Demokratie wenn die einen bejubelt werden und die anderen dürfen Nix erlauben .



Seltsame Rechtschreibung Du hast. Was den Inhalt angeht - Du hast noch nie davon gehoert, dass Rechtsradikale missliebige Politiker "blockieren"? Komisch, ich schon.



Eckism schrieb:


> GB war ja im Grunde eh nur ein Schmarotzer mit ihren Extrawürsten.



Nein, England ist / war der groesste Nettozahler nach Deutschland. Wobei die Einnahmen, die nicht unmittelbar aus EU-Toepfen kamen, noch schwerer zu beziffern sein duerften als die einer so sehr am Exporttropf haengenden Nation wie Deutschland.



Eckism schrieb:


> Die werden schon nen Plan haben, was se nun machen wollen. Man lässt ja nicht aus Spaß das Volk entscheiden, wenn es keinen Plan B gibt.



Wer sind "die"? Camerons "Plan" war, die Kritiker in den eigenen Reihen mit einem fuer ihn guenstigen Ergebnis zum Schweigen zu bringen. Das Referendum hatte eine rein innenpolitische Dimension; das "Leave" war von ihm mutmasslich nie ernsthaft als Ergebnis erwogen worden. Johnsons "Plan" war, Premier zu werden - wenn ueberhaupt. Und ob Herr Farage zu strategischem Denken befaehigt ist, darf bezweifelt werden. Ohnehin haben seine Plaene nur eine sehr kurze Halbwertszeit.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die EU zerfällt jetzt komplett. Weg mit der EU, weg mit dem Euro!



Und, nicht zu vergessen: Weg mit Merkel, raus aus der NATO, alle Amis rausschmeissen, sofortige Wiedereinfuehrung von Roaminggebuehren und eine mindestens droelfmeterfuffzig hohe Mauer um Deutschland bauen. Hat ja beim letzten Mal schon so super funktioniert.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich habe das Wort "Spinner" im Zusammenhang mit Leuten verwendet, die GB schlechter behandeln wollen, als andere nicht-EU Mitglieder. Im Zusammenhang mit Brexit-Wählern hast erst Du das Wort verwendet. Du hast keine Ideen diskreditiert sondern Dich selbst.
> 
> Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber...  "xy muss weg, da es fehlerhaft ist" ist keine konstruktive Kritik (wenn man keine bessere Idee hat).
> 
> ...



Die Ideen England zu bestrafen kommt von "Spinner". Klar finde ich auch. Man sollte England nicht bestrafen. Manche Leute fanden die Erfinder der Brexit Idee ebenfalls als Spinner. Nicht ich fand das so sondern andere oder wie in meinem ursprünglichen Satz "manche".  Sollte heißen, dass trotz der "Spinner" die Gefahr besteht das sie damit Erfolg haben. Man sollte die "Gefahr" also nicht unterschätzen.   Weder habe ich mich diskreditiert noch habe ich dich damit angegriffen. 



> Du hast keine Ideen diskreditiert sondern Dich selbst.



Worin liegt der Sinn dieses Satzes? Wollte ich Ideen diskreditieren? Natürlich nicht.
Es war eine legitime Wahl über eine politische Entscheidung. 


Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das irgendjemand oder etwas weg muss. Es muss sich etwas ändern. "Ein weiterso kann es nicht geben" das scheinen ja sogar einige bei der EU begriffen zu haben. Mit guten Argumenten, Erfolgen und dem Eingeständnis von Fehlern muss man den Agitatoren begegnen. Man muss den Agitatoren ihre Argumente entziehen. Leider einfacher gesagt als getan.


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Yellowant schrieb:


> Fusion London Frankfurt - gescheitert
> Börsenplatz Nr. 1 Frankfurt



Ich kann kaum beschreiben wie froh ich wäre, wenn es soweit kommt, dass Frankfurt durch den Brexit massiv gestärkt wird...
Die EU braucht nun mal einen eigenen Finanzplatz der ganz oben in der Welt mitspielt. 

Unglaublich wie sehr sich die Briten ins eigene Bein geschossen haben...


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Yellowant schrieb:


> "Raus ist raus"
> Jetzt mit voller härte wie ein Drittland behandeln. Die bekommen keine Sonderangebote wie Sie es sich erhoffen.
> 
> Keinen Zugang zum Binnenmarkt
> ...



Hmm ein armes zorniges Volk das auf einen Führer wartet der sie wieder zum Ruhm führen wird.


----------



## Stox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



JePe schrieb:


> Wer sind "die"? Camerons "Plan" war, die Kritiker in den eigenen Reihen mit einem fuer ihn guenstigen Ergebnis zum Schweigen zu bringen. Das Referendum hatte eine rein innenpolitische Dimension; das "Leave" war von ihm mutmasslich nie ernsthaft als Ergebnis erwogen worden. Johnsons "Plan" war, Premier zu werden - wenn ueberhaupt. Und ob Herr Farage zu strategischem Denken befaehigt ist, darf bezweifelt werden. Ohnehin haben seine Plaene nur eine sehr kurze Halbwertszeit.



Cameron hat sehr hoch gepokert. Beim Schottland-Referendum ging das noch gut. Bei dem EU-Referendum nicht mehr. 
Ich vermute mal, er hat auch nicht damit gerechnet eine Mehrheit bei der Wahl zu erreichen. In einer Koalition hätte man noch sagen können "Ok, so ein EU-Referendum konnten wir im Koalitionsvertrag nicht vereinbaren....blablabla". Nur so stand er halt im Wort. Und das ging nach hinten los. 

Zu UKIP: Frei nach dem Motto: Was schert mich mein gequatsche von Gestern. Ich hab doch mein Ziel erreicht.
Bei uns rutschen die wenigsten nur von der Maus ab und richten, noch, keinen größeren Schade an


----------



## Yellowant (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Hmm ein armes zorniges Volk das auf einen Führer wartet der sie wieder zum Ruhm führen wird.



Das sind alles Tatsachen. 
Ich weiß nicht recht was du meinst mit, Führer und Ruhm. 
Irgendwie bist du auf der falschen Zeitschiene hängengeblieben. (Mein Eindruck)


"Raus ist raus" sind nicht meine Worte:
Brexit im Liveticker: Chef der Brexit-Kampagne gegen schnelles Austrittsschreiben - DIE WELT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Yellowant schrieb:


> Das sind alles Tatsachen.
> Ich weiß nicht recht was du meinst mit, Führer und Ruhm.
> Irgendwie bist du auf der falschen Zeitschiene hängengeblieben. (Mein Eindruck)



War nur der Versuch eines lustigen Beitrages. 

Der Bevölkerung wird es hoffentlich gut ergehen. Ob nun mit oder ohne EU. Darum geht es ja letztendlich. Ein unzufriedenes Volk ist für niemanden gut. Von daher hoffe ich, dass es nicht so schlimm wird und die Firmen nicht abwandern.


----------



## mannefix (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Cameron leitet Brexit ein - Super!


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



mannefix schrieb:


> Cameron leitet Brexit ein - Super!



Gibt es da einen Link zum Livestream? 



Auch mal was neues.
"Frankreichs Wirtschaftsminister Emmanuel Macron schlug den Entwurf eines  neuen "Europa-Projekts" und die Abstimmung darüber in einem Referendum  vor."


----------



## Andregee (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Eckism schrieb:


> Naja, deren Importe werde für sie teuerer, deren Exporte werden für uns teurer. Da die nicht gerade auf Rohstoffen sitzen wird generell alles nochmal teurer.


Ja was denn nun? Sinkt der Wert des britischen Pfund, werden Importe kostenaufwändiger für die Briten, die Exportwirtschaft profitiert jedoch, aufgrund besserer Konditionen für das Ausland 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## needit (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

wie es mein Prof gut formuliert hat: Eine Diskussion geführt von Gefühlen und nicht von Fakten. Genauso wie in Amerika. Sehr bedauerlich


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Andregee schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun? Sinkt der Wert des britischen Pfund, werden Importe kostenaufwändiger für die Briten, *die Exportwirtschaft profitiert jedoch, aufgrund besserer Konditionen für das Ausland *



Was genau willst du denn damit sagen? Klar, der Himmel ist blau usw. aber worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## Andregee (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bevier schrieb:


> Für GB wird sich der Ausstieg noch früh genug als Katastrophe herausstellen, was die ganzen EU-Gegner nämlich überhaupt nicht sehen, sind die unzähligen Vorteile. Die sehen nur die Bananen-Richtlinien, das Glühlampenverbot und ähnliche, lächerliche Kleinigkeiten, die von der EU vorgeschrieben werden aber dass Deutschland dadurch über 50% seiner enormen Einnahmen erwirtschaftet und die meisten nur diesem Umstand ihren Job verdanken, das erkennt man hingegen nicht -.-
> 
> In GB werden vermutlich über 300.000 Arbeitsplätze in den nächsten 2 Jahren auf der Strecke bleiben, die EU hat an GB im Endeffekt sogar mehr gegeben, als sie selbst als 2.größter Zahler geleistet haben (Bankenrettung, Zahlungen für die Landwirtschaft, die in GB stärker beschränkt ist als in Deutschland usw.). Ich freu mich schon auf die Brexitbefürworter, die ihren Staat um Stütze anbetteln und sich beschweren, dass ihre Wirtschaft zusammenbricht. Denn ihr Haupteinkommen (die Banken) beziehen einen beachtlichen Teil ihrer finanziellen Mittel bisher aus anderen EU-Staaten, das sollte jetzt auch wegfallen.
> Der Brexit war ein gewaltiger Fehler und die ganzen alten Briten sind leider nationalistische Idioten, die immer noch denken, ihr Land wäre eine irgendwie bedeutsame "Weltmacht"...


Anstatt das Deutschland mit Subventionen aus Steuergeldern das europäische Ausland stützt, damit es sich Importe aus Deutschland erlauben kann, könnte man durch Wegfall der Subventionen und Senkung von Steuern den Binnenmarkt stärken. So wie es aktuell läuft könnten Deutsche Unternehmen ihre Waren ebenso kostenlos ins europäische Ausland liefern, während des deutschen Michels Steuerleistungen direkt an die Unternehmen als Ausgleich für die europäischen Lieferungen abgeführt werden. Soll heißen, man schafft sich Absatzmärkte auf Kosten des deutschen Steuerzahlers, während dieser fortlaufend in den Niedriglohnsektor gedrängt wird 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Was genau willst du denn damit sagen? Klar, der Himmel ist blau usw. aber worauf willst du hinaus?


Lesen und verstehen. Es ist unmöglich das Importe für die Briten teuer und gleichzeitig Exporte fürs Ausland teuer werden. Eine schwache Landeswährung wird nie beide Negativaspekte gleichzeitig darbieten können 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Andregee schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen. Es ist unmöglich das Importe für die Briten teuer und gleichzeitig Exporte fürs Ausland teuer werden. Eine schwache Landeswährung wird nie beide Negativaspekte gleichzeitig darbieten können



Ja der Himmel ist blau, was du schreibst ist trivial. Es war aber wohl an eine bestimmte Person gerichtet...
Zudem hilft es den Briten auch nicht.



Andregee schrieb:


> Anstatt das Deutschland mit Subventionen aus  Steuergeldern das europäische Ausland stützt, damit es sich Importe aus  Deutschland erlauben kann, könnte man durch Wegfall der Subventionen und  Senkung von Steuern den Binnenmarkt stärken.



Das geht aber nicht auf, weil man auch mit Steuererleichterungen  nicht die Kaufkraft dermaßen erhöhen kann, damit sich das rechnen würde.  Man investiert in die Wirtschaft schwächerer Länder in der Hoffnung,  dass diese in Zukunft von selbst stärker wächst und man noch mehr an sie  verkaufen kann.



Andregee schrieb:


> So wie es aktuell läuft könnten Deutsche Unternehmen ihre Waren ebenso  kostenlos ins europäische Ausland liefern, während des deutschen Michels  Steuerleistungen direkt an die Unternehmen als Ausgleich für die  europäischen Lieferungen abgeführt werden. Soll heißen, man schafft sich  Absatzmärkte auf Kosten des deutschen Steuerzahlers, während dieser  fortlaufend in den Niedriglohnsektor gedrängt wird



Na klar doch, der "Michel" verliert natürlich auf dem Markt, genau deshalb ist er ja auch ein Michel. Oder was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Andregee (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wenn man Zitate bildet, beruft man sich in aller Regel auf diese.  Aber der Himmel ist blau. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



needit schrieb:


> wie es mein Prof gut formuliert hat: Eine Diskussion geführt von Gefühlen und nicht von Fakten. Genauso wie in Amerika. Sehr bedauerlich



Kluger Mann, nunja die Professoren dieser Unis, sei es Ökonomen, Wirtschaftsmathematiker oder Politologen sahen das Ja schon vorraus.. Nun da der Brexit da ist, GB bitte Abwickeln, aber Fair und gleichberechtigt wie jedes Drittland. Und dann sollte man die EU endlich in einen Gemeinsamen Wirtschafts und Sozialraum umwandeln. Es kann nicht sein, dass Menschen aus Bulgarien hier Recht auf Sozialhilfe haben, Aber andersrum die Diskussion bei 2,5 Mio Flüchtlingen in der EU und 500Mio Einwohner jeder nur sagt: Dusch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass...
Politik war noch nie Herzsache sondern Kopfsache. Würden die Leute damals 1933 so nach ihrem Kopf gehandelt haben und nicht nachm Gefühl wäre wohl ein Adolf niemals Führer geworden. Der Grundprinzip der EG hat man aber nach dem Fall des Eisernen Vorhanges ad Acta gelegt. Wie schon oft genug gesagt wurde, Deutschland profitiert von den Regularien der EU aber meckert dann im Stammlokal über die Typen in Brüssel.. Kleiner Tipp, Da werden zu 90% deutsche Intressen vertreten. Wer glaubt Glühlampen wären Umweltschädlich, denkt auch dass  Quecksilber Gesund ist  

Manche Aussagen der BRDExit Leute sind auch nur noch an den Haaren herbeigezogen. GB hatte fette Rosinen damals bekommen um in die EG zu kommen, niemals viel Geld eingezahlt und dafür fette Subventionen eingesackt.. Ungarn und Polen machen es derzeit auch: Antisemitismus und Faschistische Züge aber schön Gelder aus den EU Töpfen haben. Und wer jetzt mit dem Thema Deutschland ist kein Staat kommt, der sollte seine Bildung nicht aus der University of Youtube ziehen

@ClAmg:
Er hat aber Recht.. Ist die Landeswährung schwach, gehts auf Kosten der Bevölkerung in einem Exportrausch (12 Mrd Exportüberschüsse im Niedriglohnland Deutschland), steigt die eigne Währung sind Importe günstiger. (Britannien ist der größe Importmarkt Europas) Britannien Exportiert (böse Zungen sagen das) nur noch Cheddar und Ale


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du es denn handhaben? Das Hauptproblem der EU ist, dass alle Beschlüsse einstimmig (durch die jeweiligen Regierungsvertreter) getroffen werden müssen. Welchen anderen Modus schlägst Du vor?



Mehrheitsabstimmungen sind im Europaparlament vollkommen normal. Das Problem ist, dass sich die Regierungschefs bzw. Minister in Rat und Komissionen in sehr, sehr vielen Bereichen weigern, ihre Macht an ein demokratisches Germium abzutreten – allen vorran ein gewisses "Deutschland", das dank seiner überlegenen wirtschaftlichen Stellung in unter-der-Hand-Verhandlungen im Vorfeld von "Konsens"-Beschlüssen sehr oft seine Interessen durchsetzt, während im Parlament eben direkt die EU-Bürger vertreten werden, welche mehrheitlich nicht aus Deutschlandkommen.




MESeidel schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist doch, dass sich die deutsche Politik auf EU Ebene für diese Regulierungen einsetzt (Gurken, Glühbirnen, ....) und dann im nationalem Wahlkamp so tut als ob die Schuld in Brüssel läge.
> Oder umgedreht national auf Saubermann macht (mit angeblich scharfen Umweltgesetzen) und auf EU Ebene stark für lockerer Gesetze eintritt.



Noch besser: Man setzt EU-Vorgaben zu Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz um und präsentiert das als eigene, großartige Leistung 



> Dabei verlieren die EU Organe und die großen deutschen Volksparteien gleichermaßen an Vertrauen.
> Muss man sich nicht über AFD Frustwähler wundern.



Leider verlieren die auf EU-Ebene tonangebenden konservativen dadruch sehr wenig an Zuspruch - eben weil sie systematisch möglichst unpopuläre Entscheidungen über den Umweg von EU-Beschlüssen verabschieden und dann alle Schuld von sich weisen. Was kann ein Finanzminster Schäuble auch dafür, wenn ECOFIN-Mitglied Schäuble so unbequeme Entscheidungen trifft  (aber das Prinzip ist ja weit verbreitet. Man gucke sich z.B. an, wie der Bundesverkehrsminister beim Thema Stuttgart21 von den obersten Kontrollebenen der Bahn, also vom Bundesverkehrsminister, über den Tisch gezogen wurde...)



> Mit dem Vereingiten Köngireich geht leider ein starker Verhandler verloren, bei vielen Entscheidungen lag der Knackpunkt in der Einigung von Deutschland, Frankreich und der UK...



Für eine Gemeinschaft ist das eigentlich von Vorteil, schließlich liegt deren Sinn der Zusammenarbeit. UK wollte sehr oft Sonderregelungen und damit vieles blockiert - es ist eben keine Union, wenn die Mitglieder was gegensätzliches wollen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehrheitsabstimmungen sind im Europaparlament vollkommen normal. Das Problem ist, dass sich die Regierungschefs bzw. Minister in Rat und Komissionen in sehr, sehr vielen Bereichen weigern, ihre Macht an ein demokratisches Germium abzutreten – allen vorran ein gewisses "Deutschland", das dank seiner überlegenen wirtschaftlichen Stellung in unter-der-Hand-Verhandlungen im Vorfeld von "Konsens"-Beschlüssen sehr oft seine Interessen durchsetzt, während im Parlament eben direkt die EU-Bürger vertreten werden, welche mehrheitlich nicht aus Deutschlandkommen.



Dazu sag ich nur die Verhandlungen zum neuen Verbrauchsabkommen was den NEFZ ablösen soll 
Auto-Lobby-Erfolg: Wie Merkel strenge CO2-Regeln blockierte - Wirtschaft - Suddeutsche.de
WLTP: Umweltverbande kritisieren neue Verbrauchsmessung |
                heise Autos
"Das ist unanstandig": Berlin blockiert neue EU-Abgastests - n-tv.de

Jip die deutsche Politik ist ja soooo Verbrauchernah 

Achja , sehr lesenswerter Artikel:
"Was ist die EU?", fragen Briten nach dem Referendum | Telepolis
Sollten auch mal EU Gegner sich antun oder aber die Nachdenkseiten.. Ist auch Seriöser als Kopp, PI oder der Honigmann


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> @ClAmg:
> Er hat aber Recht.. Ist die Landeswährung schwach, gehts auf Kosten der Bevölkerung in einem Exportrausch (12 Mrd Exportüberschüsse im Niedriglohnland Deutschland), steigt die eigne Währung sind Importe günstiger. (Britannien ist der größe Importmarkt Europas)



Aber das hört sich auch bei dir so an, als ob die Import/Export Preise nur von den Wechselkursen abhängen? Was gibt es da denn noch, dass dem Britischen Export schadet nach dem Brexit?
 Zudem gibt es ein Geschäft, dass die Brieten "exportieren" welches ihr größter Trumpf ist. Genau dieses Geschäft ist sehr bedroht und ein schwächerer Pfund hilft ihnen dabei auch nicht...


----------



## AntiWantze (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MewzYp8UJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


The Brexit-Backers Who Regret Not Voting Remain After EU Referendum Results
Tja, direkte Demokratie die einige auch für  Deutschland vordern...
Mir fällt da leider nur das ein.


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für eine Gemeinschaft ist das eigentlich von Vorteil, schließlich liegt deren Sinn der Zusammenarbeit. UK wollte sehr oft Sonderregelungen und damit vieles blockiert - es ist eben keine Union, wenn die Mitglieder was gegensätzliches wollen.



Ja vollkommen richtig. UK hat jetzt ein sehr ernstes Problem. 
Ich muss jetzt bald für einen Monat beruflich nach London, wenigstens ist es da jetzt etwas günstiger aber die Stimmung ist dafür ********...


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



AntiWantze schrieb:


> Tja, direkte Demokratie die einige auch für  Deutschland vordern...
> Mir fällt da leider nur das ein.



Ich verstehe dich zwar zum Teil, aber das Problem hier ist nicht eine direkte Demokratie. 
Volksabstimmungen sind kein schlechtes Instrument um bestimmte Entscheidungen zu treffen. 

Warum viele der Briten die  "Leave" gewählt haben, ihre Meinung so schnell geändert haben, weisst du oder?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Aber das hört sich auch bei dir so an, als ob die Import/Export Preise nur von den Wechselkursen abhängen? Was gibt es da denn noch, dass dem Britischen Export schadet nach dem Brexit?
> Zudem gibt es ein Geschäft, dass die Brieten "exportieren" welches ihr größter Trumpf ist. Genau dieses Geschäft ist sehr bedroht und ein schwächerer Pfund hilft ihnen dabei auch nicht...



Zu 90% hängt der Export von den Wechselkursen ab.. Schwacher Euro bedeutet hohe Exporte für Deutschland.. Die Lohnstückkosten sind eh in Deutschland ziemlich gering, denkst du die 12 Mrd kommen vom Abkommen? Britannien muss in Zukunft Einfuhrzölle zahlen..

EU und Grossbritannien: Britischer EU-Austritt hatte verheerende Folgen
http://www.wirtschaftundgesellschaft.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Lohnstückkosten-2000-zu-BMF.jpg
http://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_imk_report_88_2013.pdf


----------



## Stox (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Zu 90% hängt der Export von den Wechselkursen ab.. Schwacher Euro bedeutet hohe Exporte für Deutschland..



Was auch der Grund dafür ist, warum Deutschland so vom Euro profitiert hat. EU-Länder konnten in Deutschland plötzlich "günstiger" einkaufen weil Sie ihre Währung nicht gegen die starke D-Mark tauschen mussten.
Das sich in der Zeit der EU natürlich auch das Lohnniveau in den anderen Länder (wie Frankreich) unserem angenähert hat, kommt noch hinzu.


----------



## AntiWantze (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich zwar zum Teil, aber das Problem hier ist nicht eine direkte Demokratie.
> Volksabstimmungen sind kein schlechtes Instrument um bestimmte Entscheidungen zu treffen.
> 
> Warum viele der Briten die  "Leave" gewählt haben, ihre Meinung so schnell geändert haben, weisst du oder?


Ich sehe keinen Vorteil einer direkten Demokratie, nur die Chance dass irgendwelche beeinflussbaren Vollhorsts es für alle vermasseln.
Bei Kleinigkeiten mag das vielleicht noch ok sein, aber nicht bei wichtigen Dingen die die Zukunft eines Landes betreffen.

Ungebildete Idioten die sich von Populisten beeinflussen haben lassen? Haben wir in D auch, AfD Wähler und Pegida Anhänger.
Mit etwas mehr denken hätten die Briten doch merken müssen was für Konsequenzen ein Austritt auf sie haben würde. Selbst Schuld kann ich da nur sagen. Mir tun nur die 48% der Bevölkerung leid da sie jetzt wegen der Dummheit der anderen Hälfte leiden müssen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Stox schrieb:


> Was auch der Grund dafür ist, warum Deutschland so vom Euro profitiert hat. EU-Länder konnten in Deutschland plötzlich "günstiger" einkaufen weil Sie ihre Währung nicht gegen die starke D-Mark tauschen mussten.
> Das sich in der Zeit der EU natürlich auch das Lohnniveau in den anderen Länder (wie Frankreich) unserem angenähert hat, kommt noch hinzu.



Danke.. Dazu gab es auch noch eine Vorlesung eines Hamburger Wirtschaftsökonomes an der Uni. Heiner Flassbeck sagte damals schon, bis 2017 müssen wir es geschafft haben sonst ist Europa am Ende. Deutschland könnte das einzige EU Land sein, was mit einer blutigen Nase davon kommt, schlimmer wäre aber ein Wirtschaftskrieg.. 
Heiner Flassbeck: Warum die Rettung Europas nicht gelingen kann - YouTube

Direkte Demokratie bringt nichts, wenn ungebildete Dorftrottel glauben sie wüssten was der Allgemeinheit gut tut. Bayern ist da mit Seehofer ein gutes Beispiel. Komischerweise fragt sich die CSU nichtmal warum die jungen Wähler denen abhauen..


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Britannien muss in Zukunft Einfuhrzölle zahlen..



UK muss nach dem Austritt neue Handelsabkommen mit der EU schließen, die viel schlechter sein werden. Deshalb bringt ihnen der schwächere Pfund nichts.
Besonders eine der wichtigsten britischen Wirtschaftsbereiche wird das sehr schaden.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



cl55amg schrieb:


> UK muss nach dem Austritt neue Handelsabkommen mit der EU schließen, die viel schlechter sein werden. Deshalb bringt ihnen der schwächere Pfund nichts.
> Besonders eine der wichtigsten britischen Wirtschaftsbereiche wird das sehr schaden.


Die Automobilindustrie (Voxhaul, Jaguar, Ford, Rolls, Bentley, BMW etc) werden von einem schwachen Pfund profitieren..Der Finanzsektor wird Britannien mit ganz viel Pech den Rücken kehren.. Aber daran glaube ich nicht. 
Der Schwächere Pfund bringt gute Exportzuschläge, die Zölle hierauf müssen neu verhandelt werden. Die Deutschen importieren aber zb ziemlich wenig von den Briten, die Ost / West Verlagerung des Marktes betrifft auch Britannien


@ruyven:
Stimmt, oder wie die Schweiz die sich ihre Neutralität teuer erkauft. Dummerweise ist Britannien nicht das Baltikum  Also sind die Verhandlungspositionen grade bei GB nicht so stark. Die Zeiten der Kolonialherrschaft sind ja vorbei, auch wenn viele UKIP Beführworter das nicht warhaben wollen. Zum Rest gebe ich dir Recht 2/3 Mehrheit wäre Angebracht. Auch für Direkte Demokratie in Deutschland


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Zu 90% hängt der Export von den Wechselkursen ab.. Schwacher Euro bedeutet hohe Exporte für Deutschland.. Die Lohnstückkosten sind eh in Deutschland ziemlich gering, denkst du die 12 Mrd kommen vom Abkommen? Britannien muss in Zukunft Einfuhrzölle zahlen..



Es gibt auch Zoll-Abkommen mit nicht-EU-Ländern. Norwegen zum Beispiel ist in der Praxis in vielerlei Hinsicht ein Mitglieder der europäischen Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft, eine ähnliche Lösung wäre für Großbritannien zumindest anfangs sehr naheliegend.
D.h. am Ende haben die Briten genau die gleichen Bedingungen und müssen auch weiterhin an Brüssel überweisen, sie werden nur nicht mehr an Entscheidungen beteiligt 




AntiWantze schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Vorteil einer direkten Demokratie, nur die Chance dass irgendwelche beeinflussbaren Vollhorsts es für alle vermasseln.
> Bei Kleinigkeiten mag das vielleicht noch ok sein, aber nicht bei wichtigen Dingen die die Zukunft eines Landes betreffen.



Gerade bei großen, wichtigen Dingen ist direkte Demokratie angemessen. Kleinkram kann man so gar nicht entscheiden, weil es viel zu viele Entscheidungen wären, die viel zu viel Information auf Seiten der Wähler vorraussetzen. Aber z.B. eine strategische Abwägung zwischen der Mitgliedschaft in einer Gemeinschaft und der Selbstständigkeit ist ein 1A-Szenario für eine Volksabstimmung, denn die Frage "ist Wirtschaft oder Freiheit wichtiger?" hat überhaupt keine objektiv richtige Antwort, die Politiker treffen könnten. Die Antwort muss das Volk selbst geben. Und Großbritannien hat in der Hinsicht auch alles richtig gemacht (genauso wie vorher Schottland), einen angemessen Vorlauf gelassen und wirklich alle Vor- und Nachteile intensiv diskutiert. Am Ende haben die Bürger eine Entscheidung getroffen und bei der scheinbar rekordverdächtig hohen Wahlbeteiligung kann man auch nicht mehr von einem kurzfristigen Erfolg von ein paar Populisten sprechen. Die EU-Ablehnung, die sich am Donnerstag mainfestiert hat, ist in Jahrzehnten gewachsen.

Das einzige, was man bezüglich direkter Demokratie ggf. hätte einführen sollen: Die Forderung nach einer 2/3 Mehrheit dafür oder dagegen und eine Wiederholung der Wahl bei einem undeutigen Ergebnis. ±2% kann man sich in einer Präsidentenwahl erlauben, die nach 4 Jahren eh wieder egal ist, aber bei einer Entscheidung, die das Land auf Jahrzhente prägt, hätte man sicherstellen müssen, dass nicht 48% der Bevölkerung zu "Opfern" werden.


----------



## MESeidel (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Andregee schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun? Sinkt der Wert des britischen Pfund, werden Importe kostenaufwändiger für die Briten, die Exportwirtschaft profitiert jedoch, aufgrund besserer Konditionen für das Ausland


Das kann man noch nicht sagen, da der Zugang zum Europäischen Markt/Schengen Raum ein Teil der Verhandlungen, der nächsten zwei Jahren, ist.
Theoretisch sind auch komplett getrennte Märkte und hohe Einfuhrzölle möglich.


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Der Finanzsektor wird Britannien mit ganz viel Pech den Rücken kehren.. Aber daran glaube ich nicht.



Und warum "glaubst" du daran nicht? Weisst du denn weshalb die Finanzindustrie in London Probleme hat, wenn UK die EU verlässt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade bei großen, wichtigen Dingen ist direkte Demokratie angemessen.



Genau so schaut es aus. Ohne Volksabstimmungen hat man dann plötzlich eine AfD die mit 15% eine Menge Probleme machen kann...
Jeder in einem Land hat eine Stimme, egal ob er ungebildet ist. Ohne die Volksabstimmung in UK hätten die Menschen eventuell radikale Parteien gewählt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich wurde ja schlicht eine Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten fordern. Davon haben z.B. unter 40% in GB für den Austrit gestimmt.


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wurde ja schlicht eine Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten fordern. Davon haben z.B. unter 40% in GB für den Austrit gestimmt.



Ja das ist eine mögliche Lösung. Aber man darf die Schranken nicht zu hoch setzen, denn ansonsten sieht man eine Volksabstimmung nicht mehr als eine ernste Chance um mit zu bestimmen. Dann werden direkt rechte Parteien gewählt...


----------



## Yellowant (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Lustig wie stark in einem Hardware/Software Forum über Politik gestritten wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Und warum "glaubst" du daran nicht? Weisst du denn weshalb die Finanzindustrie in London Probleme hat, wenn UK die EU verlässt?



London vereint, aufgrund der sehr günstigen Steuerlage, derzeit große Teile des europäischen Finanzverkehrs auf sich. Aber als nicht-EU-Mitglied können sie das nicht mehr. Dann sind sie für Spekulationen in Europa genauso attraktiv, wie die NYSE - gar nicht. Und England-eigene Handelsaufkommen ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem, was heute läuft.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wurde ja schlicht eine Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten fordern. Davon haben z.B. unter 40% in GB für den Austrit gestimmt.



Auch wenn die Abstimmung kein Quorum hatte: 72% Wahlbeteiligung und 38% Zustimmung der Gesamtwählerschaft sind EXTREM hoch. Ich wäre überrascht, wenn es seit Gründung der EU in irgend einem Mitgliedsland irgend eine Abstimmung mit einer höheren Zustimmung gegeben hätte. Natürlich kann man die Anforderungen für direkte Demokratie einfach so hoch schrauben, dass sie funktionslos wird - aber normalerweise hast du schon 25-50%, die sich einfach überhaupt nicht mit Politik beschäftigen wollen oder die keine klare Meinung zu einem Thema haben. Wenn du 50% "dafür" Stimmen haben willst, kannst du auf die Wahl gleich ganz verzichten, weil sowieso nur Themen mit >90% Zustimmung eine Chance haben dieses Ziel trotz Nicht-Wähleranteil zu erreichen.


----------



## cl55amg (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> London vereint, aufgrund der sehr günstigen Steuerlage, derzeit große Teile des europäischen Finanzverkehrs auf sich. Aber als nicht-EU-Mitglied können sie das nicht mehr. Dann sind sie für Spekulationen in Europa genauso attraktiv, wie die NYSE - gar nicht. Und England-eigene Handelsaufkommen ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem, was heute läuft.



Ergänzend kann noch sagen, dass es nach dem Austritt steuerlich absolut unattraktiv wird, bestimmte Finanzgeschäfte mit der EU in UK zu tätigen. Zudem können manche Geschäfte gar nicht oder nur sehr aufwändig (regulatorische Anforderungen) in einem Drittland getätigt werden.
Viele Banker habe jetzt am WE schon mal nach Wohnungen in Frankfurt geschaut...

Für Hedgefonds gelten diese Nachteile übrigens nicht. Diese profitieren deutlich mehr von Deregulierung.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Der Abgeordnete David Lammy, der Labor Partei, fordert jetzt das Abgeordnetenhaus auf per Votum den Austritt GB aus der EU zu verhindern, da das Referendum ja nicht rechtlich bindend sei:

Brexit: David Lammy aus britischem Parlament will Ausstieg verhindern

(Na mal sehen ob das Abgeordnetenhaus das machen wird, könnte mir vorstellen das es da einige Unruhe auf der Straßen geben täte)

Außerdem gibt es eine Petition in der ein zweites Referendum gefordert wird, da die Wahlbeteiligung unter 75% lag, bzw. das Ergebnis mit weniger als 60% der Stimmen für einen Austritt zu knapp sei:

Brexit: Zwei Millionen Briten stimmen fur zweites Brexit-Referendum - DIE WELT

(72% Wahlbeteiligung zu wenig und 52% für den Austritt zu knapp, na soviel zur Demokratie, am liebsten einfach so lange wählen bis man das Ergebnis hat das einem passt...  )


----------



## Gast20170501 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die Briten können froh sein, dass sie diese verfluchte EU jetzt verlassen können. Merkels Nachbar würde ich auch nicht sein wollen. 

Auch nach dem Brexit werden die Linksutopisten in Berlin und Brüssel ihren jetzigen Kurs halten und weiterhin gegen die europäischen Völker bzw. das eigene Volk regieren. Der nächste Exit wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Musti20D (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wie sieht es denn mit Raspberry Pi aus Preis technisch, die kommt soweit ich weiß aus GB.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Abstimmung kein Quorum hatte: 72% Wahlbeteiligung und 38% Zustimmung der Gesamtwählerschaft sind EXTREM hoch. Ich wäre überrascht, wenn es seit Gründung der EU in irgend einem Mitgliedsland irgend eine Abstimmung mit einer höheren Zustimmung gegeben hätte.


Interesse halber habe ich gerade mal nach der einzig ähnlichen Abstimmung geschaut: der Ratifizierung der Europäischen Verfassung. Das Französische und Niederländische Ergebnis waren beide in dem Bereich :
Vertrag uber eine Verfassung fur Europa – Wikipedia

Scheint am Thema zu liegen :|


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade bei großen, wichtigen Dingen ist direkte Demokratie angemessen. Kleinkram kann man so gar nicht entscheiden, weil es viel zu viele Entscheidungen wären, die viel zu viel Information auf Seiten der Wähler vorraussetzen. Aber z.B. eine strategische Abwägung zwischen der Mitgliedschaft in einer Gemeinschaft und der Selbstständigkeit ist ein 1A-Szenario für eine Volksabstimmung, denn die Frage "ist Wirtschaft oder Freiheit wichtiger?" hat überhaupt keine objektiv richtige Antwort, die Politiker treffen könnten. Die Antwort muss das Volk selbst geben. Und Großbritannien hat in der Hinsicht auch alles richtig gemacht (genauso wie vorher Schottland), einen angemessen Vorlauf gelassen und wirklich alle Vor- und Nachteile intensiv diskutiert. Am Ende haben die Bürger eine Entscheidung getroffen und bei der scheinbar rekordverdächtig hohen Wahlbeteiligung kann man auch nicht mehr von einem kurzfristigen Erfolg von ein paar Populisten sprechen. Die EU-Ablehnung, die sich am Donnerstag mainfestiert hat, ist in Jahrzehnten gewachsen.
> 
> Das einzige, was man bezüglich direkter Demokratie ggf. hätte einführen sollen: Die Forderung nach einer 2/3 Mehrheit dafür oder dagegen und eine Wiederholung der Wahl bei einem undeutigen Ergebnis. ±2% kann man sich in einer Präsidentenwahl erlauben, die nach 4 Jahren eh wieder egal ist, aber bei einer Entscheidung, die das Land auf Jahrzhente prägt, hätte man sicherstellen müssen, dass nicht 48% der Bevölkerung zu "Opfern" werden.



Demnach sollte dann also jedes EU-Land ein Referendum über den Verbleib oder den Ausstieg abhalten. Aber was würde das für einen Sinn machen? Das würde nur massives Chaos bedeuten und das Ergebnis würde einen beträchtlichen Teil der Bevölkerung  enttäuschen, egal wie es ausfällt. Wir hätten halt das im großen Maßstab, was wir nun im kleinen Maßstab in England haben. Nein, ich finde Großbritanien hat in dieser Hinsicht alles falsch gemacht. Wenn überhaupt wäre es richtig gewesen, VOR einem möglichen Eintritt in die EU eine Abstimmung abzuhalten. 

Abgesehen davon behaupten böse Zungen, dass dieses Referendum nur Gepoker von Cameron war. Er selbst rief es ins Leben als Daumenschraube, um mit der EU noch mehr Extrawürste für sein Land auszuhandeln.  Nachdem er es geschafft hatte, setzte er sich für den Verbleib ein. Aber Cameron hat sich verzockt und ganz Europa ist leidtragend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich sage nicht, dass die Idee über so etwas lange nach dem Eintritt ein Referendum abzuhalten eine gute Idee wäre - aber bei der Umsetzung hat man sich in meinen Augen nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. Viel sauberer kann man direkte Demokratie nicht etablieren. Wenn das Volk dann einen Wunsch äußert, der aus deiner und meiner Sicht bescheuert ist - well: Was für eine Regierung hat sich das deutsche Volk nochmal gegeben?


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Für uns hat der "Brexit" eh keine Auswirkungen.  

Jedes Jahr wird in  Deutschland die Miete,  Strom, Gas, Versicherungen,  Sprit, Steuern, Lebensmittel,  Dienstleistungen, Lebensmittel und Waren aller Art teurer.


Was soll dann diese ganze Panikmache? Fuer uns bleibt a lles beim Alten.  Es wird alles teurer und die Herren Abgeordneten landen später in Aufsichtsräten der großen Konzerne. ..


----------



## ZeroCool261 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Für uns hat der "Brexit" eh keine Auswirkungen.
> 
> Jedes Jahr wird in  Deutschland die Miete,  Strom, Gas, Versicherungen,  Sprit, Steuern, Lebensmittel,  Dienstleistungen, Lebensmittel und Waren aller Art teurer.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub dass sich die Briten hier nur selbst geschadet haben, die Briten werden in Handelsunion bleiben aber dafür kein Mitbestimmungsrecht mehr haben und dabei auch die ganze Extrawürste verlieren, man sollte sich vielleicht mal vor Augen halten für vieles ist die EU nicht schuld aber die EU kann es möglicherweise lösen, vieles muss auch innerhalb des eigen Landes gelöst werden


----------



## ZeroCool261 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass die Idee über so etwas lange nach dem Eintritt ein Referendum abzuhalten eine gute Idee wäre - aber bei der Umsetzung hat man sich in meinen Augen nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. Viel sauberer kann man direkte Demokratie nicht etablieren. Wenn das Volk dann einen Wunsch äußert, der aus deiner und meiner Sicht bescheuert ist - well: Was für eine Regierung hat sich das deutsche Volk nochmal gegeben?



nö ist nur wieder ein Beispiel das Populismus etwas schlechtes ist, die Leute wurde nicht aufgeklärt was es bedeutet aus der EU auszutreten


----------



## cl55amg (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ZeroCool261 schrieb:


> Ich glaub dass sich die Briten hier nur selbst geschadet haben, die Briten werden in Handelsunion bleiben aber dafür kein Mitbestimmungsrecht mehr haben und dabei auch die ganze Extrawürste verlieren, man sollte sich vielleicht mal vor Augen halten für vieles ist die EU nicht schuld aber die EU kann es möglicherweise lösen, vieles muss auch innerhalb des eigen Landes gelöst werden



Warum sollten sie in einer "Handelsunion" bleiben? Warum sollte man ihnen den EWR Status geben?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ZeroCool261 schrieb:


> nö ist nur wieder ein Beispiel das Populismus etwas schlechtes ist, die Leute wurde nicht aufgeklärt was es bedeutet aus der EU auszutreten



Sorry, aber dem ist nicht so. Es lief seit Wochen nichts anderes durch die englischen Medien als was ein EU-Austritt bedeutet, welche Konsequenzen es haben wird und haben könnte. Wer sich informieren wollte der konnte das auch und wurde auch soweit es geht ins Bild  gesetzt.
Hier unterstellen zu wollen der arme englische Bürger wäre vom bösen Staat und den bösen Medien über die mögliche Tragweite seiner Entscheidung nicht hinreichend informiert worden ist schlicht nicht haltbar.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Für uns hat der "Brexit" eh keine Auswirkungen.
> 
> Jedes Jahr wird in  Deutschland die Miete,  Strom, Gas, Versicherungen,  Sprit, Steuern, Lebensmittel,  Dienstleistungen, Lebensmittel und Waren aller Art teurer.
> 
> Was soll dann diese ganze Panikmache? Fuer uns bleibt a lles beim Alten.  Es wird alles teurer und die Herren Abgeordneten landen später in Aufsichtsräten der großen Konzerne. ..



Man muss allerdings sagen, dass dieser Protektionismus ja nicht nur in der Politik existiert. Auch in der Industrie ist das Gang und Gäbe. Vorstand xy der Fa. abc kommt neu rein und will sein Markenzeichen setzen. Da das Arbeit ist und man sich sowieso immer nen externen Berater holt, beauftragt er eine Unternehmenberatung a la PWC, KPMG, Accenture und wie sie alle heißen. Die haben dumme Ideen und krempeln die ganze Firma um ohne sich um die internen Abläufe und Gegebenheiten zu kümmern und erzeugen so enorme Kosten ohne Nutzen (u.a. das beliebte Spiel abwechseln out- und einige Jahre später wieder insourcing zu betreiben). Der Berater kriegt enorme Kohle und der Vorstand sowieso. Durch die guten Beziehungen wird der nächste Vorstand dann aus den Reihen der Beraterfirma rekrutiert. Der macht dann wieder genau das gleiche. 

Letztlich werden nur Unsummen aus dem Konzern und damit dessen Kunden rausgezogen. 

Du siehst: Das passiert immer und überall. Nicht nur in der Politik. Und übrigens auch nicht nur im Kapitalismus: Im Sozialismus funktioniert das genauso, nur sind die Brotkrumen, die für die Masse dabei abfallen, noch viel kleiner und armseliger. 

Was mich wundert ist dass die Welt bei all diesem Egoismus und all der Kurzsichtigkeit trotzdem immer noch so leidlich gut funktioniert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dem ist nicht so. Es lief seit Wochen nichts anderes durch die englischen Medien als was ein EU-Austritt bedeutet, welche Konsequenzen es haben wird und haben könnte. Wer sich informieren wollte der konnte das auch und wurde auch soweit es geht ins Bild gesetzt.
> Hier unterstellen zu wollen der arme englische Bürger wäre vom bösen Staat und den bösen Medien über die mögliche Tragweite seiner Entscheidung nicht hinreichend informiert worden ist schlicht nicht haltbar.



Es hängt doch davon ab, wo man seine Infos herholt (z.B. der "Sun" oder dem "Guardian"), wer lauter ist, wer mehr polemisiert und agitiert und wer der bessere Populist ist. Was glaubst Du, warum die AfD hierzulande so viel Erfolg hat. Sicher nicht, weil deren Konzepte logischer und zielführender sind. Denn Missstände anzuprangern, Ängste zu schüren und Neid heraufzubeschwören ist einfach - Lösungen für die Probleme zu liefern aber nicht. Aber das sehen viele Wähler ja nicht.


----------



## oyvey (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

In Cornwall, einem Fleck wo besonders viel EU Millionen zur Förderung hingeflossen sind, hat man am meisten für den Brexit gestimmt. Die Politiker dort haben nun ein kleinees Problem. Da fehlen jetzt Millionen. Sie haben vorher aber versprochen bekommen,....so im vorbei gehen, das dies vom neuen freien England übernommen wird. Und ich denke dies werden auch die ganzen anderen Strukturschwachen Regionen verlangen.

Faktisch hat die Britische Regierung jetzt schon massiv Planungsprobleme. Denn von was sollen Sie das denn Subventionieren wenn Sie nicht schon die versprochenen 350 Millionen Wöchentlich (sinnlos Zahl soviel ging nie an die EU) in den NHS einzahlen können?


Was zeigt uns das? Das auch diese Show der direct democracy nur eins gezeigt hat: es gewinnt wer dreister lügt

Quelle:

Cornwall votes for Brexit then pleads to keep EU funding | Home News | News | The Independent

Quelle 350 Million 

The biggest political decision for a generation was based on a lie about PS350m – the NHS will never see that | Voices | The Independent


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es hängt doch davon ab, wo man seine Infos herholt (z.B. der "Sun" oder dem "Guardian"), wer lauter ist, wer mehr polemisiert und agitiert und wer der bessere Populist ist. Was glaubst Du, warum die AfD hierzulande so viel Erfolg hat. Sicher nicht, weil deren Konzepte logischer und zielführender sind. Denn Missstände anzuprangern, Ängste zu schüren und Neid heraufzubeschwören ist einfach - Lösungen für die Probleme zu liefern aber nicht. Aber das sehen viele Wähler ja nicht.



Das ist aber nicht das Problem mangelnder Information sondern der Nutzer / Bürger die sich dann ggf. nicht breit gefächert informieren und der erst besten Quelle evt. vollumfänglichen, oder zumindest weitestgehenden Glauben schenken.
Fakt ist, wer sich informieren wollte konnte das und hat auch aus beiden Lagern, pro EU und kontra EU die Argumente leicht zugänglich finden können.

In wie weit das am Ende genutzt wurde kann keiner von uns einschätzen.
Zu unterstellen es hätte die Informationen nicht gegeben, oder aber alle Briten die für den Austritt gevotet haben seien dumme Menschen ist jedenfalls auch eine äußert einfältige Annahme die einen nicht schlauer erscheinen lässt als der Inhalt der getätigten Aussage. 

Sicher ist, egal wie die Menschen sich informiert haben, die meisten überblicken längerfristige Auswirkungen ihrer Entscheidungen meist nicht, sieht man schon privat im alltäglichen Leben all zu oft, und wählen dann meist aus Beweggründen herraus die für sie kurzfristig positiv erscheinen, die aber langfristig sehr negativ sein können.


----------



## oyvey (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sicher ist, egal wie die Menschen sich informiert haben, die meisten überblicken längerfristige Auswirkungen ihrer Entscheidungen meist nicht, sieht man schon privat im alltäglichen Leben all zu oft, und wählen dann meist aus beweggründen herraus die für sie kurzfristig positiv erscheinen, die aber langfristig sehr negativ enden können.



Und genau das it ein problem der Referenden. Auch ich bin für mehr Volksabstimmungen, denn ich vertraue unseren Politikern schon lange nicht mehr. Aber ich weis auch das ich von den meisten nicht verlangen kann das sie wissen was weitreichende folgen in wirtschaft etc dann sind.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

AfD und ähnliches haben nur viel zulauf, da die Wähler nur "keine Ausländer" "mehr Deutschland" "kein Euro" lesen. Damit glauben sie, wären alle Probleme dieser Welt gelöst. Ähnlich ist es auch beim Brexit. Hier sah man "weniger Ausländer" "mehr selbstständigkeit" "mehr wirtschaftliche selbstentscheidung". Interessanter Weise glaubte diesem, ähnlich der AfD, hauptsächlich Menschen mit weniger Geld und schlechteren Jobs/Bildung. Bei den Älteren gab es zwar auch eine Tendenz, welche aber nicht annähernd so prägnant ausgeprägt war. Hauptsächlich Arme und schlecht gebildete haben für den Brexit gestimmt.


----------



## KrHome (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Bei dem Referendum beobachten wir das Gleiche wie in den USA bei Trump und in Deutschland bei der AfD (und wenn wir ganz weit in die Vergangenheit reisen, dann finden wir schon 1933 einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall).

Je komplexer die politischen Zusammenhänge, desto einfacher haben es Populisten. Die Menschen suchen immer nach einfachen Erklärungen für komplexe Probleme. Das ist Fakt und damit muss sich die Politik auseinandersetzen. Cameron war sehr dumm als er das Referendum überhaupt angeleiert hat. In Deutschland war damals zum Glück niemand so blöd das Volk über den Euro abstimmen zu lassen. Hätte man das zugelassen, hätten wir heute noch die D-Mark.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Problem mangelnder Information sondern der Nutzer / Bürger die sich dann ggf. nicht breit gefächert informieren und der erst besten Quelle evt. vollumfänglichen, oder zumindest weitestgehenden Glauben schenken.
> Fakt ist, wer sich informieren wollte konnte das und hat auch aus beiden Lagern, pro EU und kontra EU die Argumente leicht zugänglich finden können.
> 
> In wie weit das am Ende genutzt wurde kann keiner von uns einschätzen.
> Zu unterstellen es hätte die Informationen nicht gegeben, oder aber alle Briten die für den Austritt gevotet haben seien dumme Menschen ist jedenfalls auch eine äußert einfältige Annahme die einen nicht schlauer erscheinen lässt als der Inhalt der getätigten Aussage.



Du widersprichst Dir da doch. Erst sagst Du, das Problem ist, dass sich die Bürger sich nicht ausreichend informieren und dann sagst Du, es wäre eine Unterstellung, die Menschen seien zu dumm. Was stimmt denn nun? Wer nicht dumm ist, informiert sich. Ich behaupte in der Tat, dass sich die meisten Brexit-Befürworter nicht die Mühe gemacht haben, sich gut zu informieren, sondern sich eben auf ihr Gefühl und die Aussagen der Agitatoren verlassen haben ohne sie zu hinterfragen. Was das über deren Intelligenz aussagt, lass ich mal unkommentiert.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Hier ist ein schöner Artikel. Erinnert mich doch stark an manches Dorf in Sachsen View from Wales: town showered with EU cash votes to leave EU | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## oyvey (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die Antworten in dem Beitrag sagen ja alles. Man wollte Cameron nur mal nen Tritt verpassen. Ob man Boris John son mag: nein den auch nich. Wer soll Wales sein ohne die Millionen der EU? Welchen Britischen Politikjer wird schon Wales interessieren?


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Arme und schlecht gebildete haben für den Brexit gestimmt.



53% der Arbeiter haben für den Brexit gestimmt 


Wer ist der schlecht Gebildete?:

A) Der der das Falsche Studium hatte und jetzt einen Leiharbeiter Job nachgehen muss
B) Der Arbeiter der sich zum Abteilungsleiter hoch gearbeitet hat
C) Der "Kriminelle" der sein Geld auf andere Weise verdient ohne geschnapt zu werden
D) Der der von den Eltern alles hinten rein bekommt und an einer Elite Uni ist/war


Arme, tja so ist das in einer Gesellschaft die immer weiter auseinander geht,
irgendwann reichts den Armen.


----------



## Kaimikaze (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Was der Brexit wirklich bedeuten wird, lässt sich jetzt noch überhaupt nicht sagen. Diese Entwicklung wird Jahre, wenn nicht mindestens ein ganzes Jahrzehnt andauern und nicht linear ablaufen. Falls sich das ganze negativ entwickelt, wird das andere vom Aussteigen abhalten, sollte es sich aber positiv entwickeln, wird das starke Begehrlichkeiten anderer Mitglieder (Dänemark, Frankreich, Niederlande) wecken.

Die kurzfristige negative Reaktion (Börse und Abwertung des Pfunds) war vorhersehbar, wie das langfristig sein wird, ist es aber nicht. Mit den Briten werden die EU-Dauernörgler fehlen, welche einseits immer wieder ihre britische Extrawurst durchgesetzt, andererseits aber auch Brüssels Technokraten Dampf gemacht haben. Ersteres fehlt ab sofort zum Glück, letzteres hingegen ist sehr bedauerlich, denn die westeuropäischen Eurokritiker haben ihr Zugpferd verloren.

Interessant empfand ich den Wahlkampf der Gegner des Ausstiegs, sowohl in England als auch europaweit: Es wurde stets nur mit negativen Wirtschaftsfolgen eine Atmosphäre der Angst geschürt, welche die Menschen aus Angst vor der Zukunft überzeugen sollte zu bleiben (in Deutschland von denselben Politikern, die der AFD vorwerfen, sie spiele populistisch mit den Ängsten der Menschen vor der Zukunft). Niemand hat das Argument einer Wertegemeinschaft aufgegriffen; eines wirklichen europäischen Zusammenhalts sowie die Vision Europa und die Welt gemeinschaftlich positiv zu gestalten oder jedwede Form der Solidarität angesprochen, die über rein wirtschaftliche Interessen hinausging. Sagt sehr viel über die "wahren Werte" der EU aus.

Ich wette, dass Deutschland einen Löwenanteil der jährlichen 8 Mrd. auffangen wird, den sonst die Briten an Brüssel bezahlt haben. Der Einfluss Deutschlands innerhalb der EU wird weiter deutlich steigen, was vielen anderen enorm gegen den Strich gehen dürfte. Irgendwie faszinierend: Der gewünschte politische Einfluss Deutschlands auf Europa, den die beiden verheerenden Kriege nicht realisieren konnten, wird nun innerhalb der EU durch die deutsche Wirtschaftskraft Stück für Stück ausgebaut. Getragen von einem einzigartigen (aufgrund unserer Vergangenheit) rein deutschen historischen moralischen Imperativ aller etablierten Parteien Deutschlands, welcher sich überhaupt nicht auf die Historie anderer Völker übertragen lässt. Das aber lässt den sogenannten Gutmenschen kalt, denn er/sie/es weiß was für alle richtig ist und folgt schon längst keinem Parteiprogramm mehr, sondern einer Ideologie – und ist dadurch ebenso intolerant und kritikresistent wie die populistische Gegenseite.


----------



## oyvey (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ja es wäre wohl besser wenn wir das ärmste Volk mit wären. Schlimm das durhc unseren fleiß etwas geschaffen wird. Gleich aufhören damit. Runter in den Schlamm und einfach nur am besten arm sein. 

Is auch so ne Seite die ich nich mehr hören kann. Erbschuld...


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



> Schlimm das durhc unseren fleiß etwas geschaffen wird..



Fleiß?, welcher, 
der Fleiß die Arbeiter zu Niedriglöhner zu degradieren das sich die Oberen usw. die Tasche vollstopfen können.

Das Land mit dem größten Niedriglohnsektor in der EU zu sein, stimmt darauf kann man stolz sein.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> 53% der Arbeiter haben für den Brexit gestimmt
> 
> 
> Wer ist der Schlecht gebildete?:
> ...


Es geht hier um statistische Wertungen und nicht persönliche Gefühle. 

Bei Bildung geht es um nur No formal qualifikation(keine Schule/Grundschulabschluss/ Mittelstufe), formal qualifikation(Gymnasium/College) und  Higher Education(Studium). Es geht nicht um dumm oder schlau, sondern um Bildung. Dieses korreliert zwar häufig aber nicht immer. Dieses korreliert in England leider auch deutlich mehr mit Geld als in Deutschland, was darin liegt, dass das Studium z.B. in England recht teuer ist, während es in Deutschland nicht nur um sonst ist, sondern man zusätzlich noch Bafög und ähnliches bekommen kann.

Ähnlich ist es bei dem Job. Hier wird bei den Briten unterteilt in Arbeiterklasse(Geringverdiener, Ungelernte Arbeiter, Gelernte Arbeiter) Social C2DE & Mittelstand(Untere, Mittlere & obere Management-, Verwaltungs- oder Fachkraft) Social ABC1.

Gern auch das mal angucken: EU referendum full results – find out how your area voted | Politics | The Guardian

Natürlich reicht es irgendwann den Ärmeren. Die Frage ist, wie arm sind sie wirklich? Wie schlecht geht es ihnen wirklich? Oder ist es eher eigene Bequemlichkeit und ein "first-world-problem" wie es bei 98% der deutschen der Fall wäre?


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*

Interessant wie das in UK geregelt ist.




> Natürlich reicht es irgendwann den Ärmeren. Die Frage ist, wie arm sind sie wirklich? Wie schlecht geht es ihnen wirklich? Oder ist es eher eigene Bequemlichkeit und ein "first-world-problem" wie es bei 98% der deutschen der Fall wäre?



Was ist Arm? das ist Ansichtssache, einige Beispiele:

Man kann sich keine 80m Yacht kaufen
Man kann sich kein Auto für die zukünftige Arbeit leisten
Man kann sich keinen neuen Fernseher um 200 euro leisten
Man muss in einer verschimmelten Wohnung leben (Hartz 4)
Man ist auf die Sozialläden für Kleidung und Essen angewießen


----------



## ZeroCool261 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie in einer "Handelsunion" bleiben? Warum sollte man ihnen den EWR Status geben?



weil England vielleicht trotzdem Handel betreiben will ? anderes geht es nicht oder man will noch höhere Zölle zahlen



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dem ist nicht so. Es lief seit Wochen nichts anderes durch die englischen Medien als was ein EU-Austritt bedeutet, welche Konsequenzen es haben wird und haben könnte. Wer sich informieren wollte der konnte das auch und wurde auch soweit es geht ins Bild  gesetzt.
> Hier unterstellen zu wollen der arme englische Bürger wäre vom bösen Staat und den bösen Medien über die mögliche Tragweite seiner Entscheidung nicht hinreichend informiert worden ist schlicht nicht haltbar.



James Cameron hat gepokert sowie die Brexit Fraktion und keiner hat etwas gutes über die EU gesagt und deswegen war es Populismus von beiden Seiten, England will doch weiter mit der EU handeln dabei wird diesen sicher in der Handelsunion sie verlieren halt nur alle Extrawürste


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Fleiß?, welcher,
> der Fleiß die Arbeiter zu Niedriglöhner zu degradieren das sich die Oberen usw. die Tasche vollstopfen können.
> 
> Das Land mit dem größten Niedriglohnsektor in der EU zu sein, stimmt darauf kann man stolz sein.



Nun, Du darfst gerne mit Ländern tauschen, die *wirklich* arm sind. Die gibt's sogar in der EU. Ich empfehle Rumänien. Das gäbe Dir einen guten Reality Check. 



volvo242 schrieb:


> Was ist Arm? das ist Ansichtssache, einige Beispiele:
> 
> Man kann sich keine 80m Yacht kaufen
> Man kann sich kein Auto für die zukünftige Arbeit leisten
> ...



Oder man weiß nicht, woher man heute seine Nahrung holen soll. Und ob das undichte Blechdach einen im Schlaf erschlägt. Oder wie man die bitterkalte Nacht übersteht. 

Ich habe wenig Verständnis für Leute, die ohne echte Not (Krankheit, Alter, körperliche Einschränkung) in "der verschimmelten Hartz 4 Wohnung hocken und den ganzen Tag nur über ihr Schicksal jammern. Wie wär's sich mal am eigenen Schopf rauszuziehen statt ständig darüber zu klagen, wie ungerecht die Welt doch ist?!

Meint ihr, unsereins hat alles geschenkt bekommen? Wir haben uns einen Großteil unseres Lebens echt dafür gearbeitet, etwas zu erreichen. Das klappt nicht immer, klar, aber etwas zu tun ist jedenfalls der bessere Weg als sich den Arsch breitzusitzen und darauf zu warten, dass das Glück von selbst zu einem kommt und dass die Gesellschaft dafür sorgt, dass man über die Runden kommt.


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nun, Du darfst gerne mit Ländern tauschen, die *wirklich* arm sind. Die gibt's sogar in der EU. Ich empfehle Rumänien. Das gäbe Dir einen guten Reality Check.
> .



Arm ist man in Rumänien nur wenn man keine Familie hat oder in Bukarest* lebt, 
ich bin alle Jahre immer wieder mal in Galati und Constanta


Ich bin ebenso in Bulgarien und Mazedonien,
es erstaunt mich immer wieder was es dort für einen Familiären Zusammenhalt gibt.


*Aber das kann man auch von Berlin, London, Paris usw. behaupten,
man muss nur seinen Arsch hoch bekommen und ab in die bekannten Bezirke.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Was ist Arm? das ist Ansichtssache, einige Beispiele:
> 
> Man kann sich keine 80m Yacht kaufen
> Man kann sich kein Auto für die zukünftige Arbeit leisten
> ...


Das ist nicht ansichtssache sondern definitionssache.
In Deutschland muss keiner in einer verschimmelten Wohnung leben, genau wie keiner auf der Straße leben muss. Die Frage ist, wieviele sind wirklich auf "Sozialläden" angewiesen und wie viele davon wissen nicht auszuhalten. Bei wieviele davon ließe sich die Lage ändern, wenn diese Personen selbst bereit wären dafür ein Opfer (zeitweise) zu bringen (Viele sagen immer gern, dass sie ja einen besseren Job haben würden, aber nur in einem Umkreis von 20km, und meckern dann zeitgleich, dass sie nicht genug geld haben und sitzen vor einem 50Zoll TV, aber müssen Ravioli aus der Dose essen.)

Kein Auto leisten für zukünftige Arbeit? Der billigste Neuwagen kostet 7k€ und kann mit monatlich 60€ finanziert werden. Welche Arbeit nimmt man an, die so weit entfernt ist, dass man dafür keine 60€ im Monat investieren kann? 
Kein neuer Fernseher für 200€? Alter Kaputt oder neuer nur wegen haben wollen? Wenn zwingend wirklich einer nötig ist, dann notfalls gebraucht für 50€ bis geschenkt. Neu kann man bei Saturn für 150 einen bekommen. Die Frage ist, wenn man sich die 150€ nicht leisten kann, ob man die Zeit vielleicht sinnvoller nutzen sollte (Jobsuche/Weiterbildung), statt vor dem TV zu hocken. Aber da wären wir wieder dabei zeitweise etwas zu Opfern. (Edit: Wobei man sogar noch was gestellt bekommen kann, wenn man es beantragt. In Dt gilt der TV ja als Grundversorgung)

Wir Deutschen neigen dazu gerne alles madig zu reden, obwohl es uns ganz gut geht. Ich habe das in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben. Wir wollen gerne ohne Arbeit oder nur mit leichter Arbeit das Gehalt eines Facharbeiters und dickes Auto, große Bude und Urlaub. Wir Deutschen sind zum Großteil (nur damit das klar ist, ich rede von einem Großteil und nicht von jedem) einfach faul geworden. Wer hier mehr als 8h am Tag arbeiten muss, der redet direkt von Schinden usw. Wir wollen selbst nicht was geben, um was zu bekommen. Wir wollen nur haben und wenn jemand anderes was hat, dann reden wir es schlecht, statt selbst zu versuchen es zu erreichen, dabei gibt es wenige Länder, wo es dank ausreichend gratis Fortbildungsmöglichkeiten, so leicht ist etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> In Deutschland muss keiner in einer verschimmelten Wohnung leben,
> 
> Bei wieviele davon ließe sich die Lage ändern, wenn diese Personen selbst bereit wären dafür ein Opfer (zeitweise) zu bringen
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein einige Schnpsel rausgesucht:


1. Doch die Arge will keine andere Wohnung zahlen (selbst eine Kleinere nicht), aktuelle ist die Küche voll mit Schimmel (Bekannter)

2. Warum muss die Person Opfer bringen?, wenn der Deutsche Staat so auf Niedriglohn setzt, dann soll der Staat den Rest aufstocken

3. Viel Spass als Arbeitsloser eine Kredit/Leasing zu bekommen,
ebenso gibt es Menschen die keine Finanzierungen wollen (Ist auch Verständlich) 

4. Druchaus der Bäcker in DE hat den gleichen Nettogehalt wie bei uns eine Reinigungskraft


Wenn ich ein Land in der EU nennen sollte wo ich nie Leben möchte, 
sry dann wär es Deutschland.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Es zwingt Dich wirklich keiner, hier zu leben. Geh. Es weint Dir keiner nach.

Und wenn Du gar nicht hier leben solltest: Wie kommst Du dazu über das Leben hier zu urteilen?

Ich schreibe hier die Worte besser nicht, die mir über Dich in den Sinn komme, wenn ich Deine Beiträge lese. Der Ärger ist mir das nicht wert.


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es zwingt Dich wirklich keiner, hier zu leben. Geh. Es weint Dir keiner nach.



Ich lebe ja nicht in DE

Achso der Mindest. Stundenlohn in Deutschland musste bei über 12 euro liegen,
das die Menschen nicht in der alters Armut landen. 

Immerhin 8,xx euro mit diversen Ausnahmen hat man ja schon geschafft, 
am Ende muss jeder die heutige Arbeitergeneration in der Rente unterhalten. (Steuererhöhung Hurra)


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> In Deutschland muss keiner in einer verschimmelten Wohnung leben



Ja, muss.
Wenn die Wohnungsbaugesellschaft sagt, dass der Schimmel deine Schuld ist und sie sich weigert, das zu beheben bzw. du das selbst tragen musst, bist du gezwungen in einer Wohnung mit Schimmel zu leben, da du keine Möglichkeiten hast, in eine bessere Wohnung umzuziehen, da die eben nicht bezahlbar sind.
Also. Nicht pauschalisieren, sondern tatsächliche Fälle studieren.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein einige Schnpsel rausgesucht:
> 
> 1. Doch die Arge will keine andere Wohnung zahlen (selbst eine Kleinere nicht), aktuelle ist die Küche voll mit Schimmel (Bekannter)


Vermieter schreiben aufsetzen mit Instandsetzung binnen 14 Tagen, ansonsten Mietkürzung. Wenn nicht erfolgt, entsprechend Miete kürzen. Gleichzeitig kann er sich selbst eine neue Wohnung suchen. Weiterhin wie wäre es mit einen Job suchen oder ist er körperlich/geistig nicht mehr fähig zu arbeiten? Ich will auch hier nicht Einzelschicksale bewerten. Die gibt es leider immer wieder. Aber das sind eben leider oder zum Glück Einzelschicksale.





> 2. Warum muss die Person Opfer bringen?, wenn der Deutsche Staat so auf Niedriglohn setzt, dann soll der Staat den Rest aufstocken


Warum sollten Personen nicht auch selbst Einsatz bringen? Nicht jeder in einer höheren Person bekommt das in den Arsch geschoben. Es gibt genügend, die dafür verdammt hart arbeiten mussten. 
Zum Niedriglohn. Der Niedriglohn in Deutschland ist eigentlich noch erstaunlich hoch. Siehe folgendes, was ich mal nebenbei zusammengerechnet habe (Für mehr Länder hatte ich keine Zeit und ist nicht so einfach die Grenze vom Niedriglohnsektor zu finden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Zur Erklärung. Rot sind Länder wo die Grenze zum Niedriglohn niedriger im Vergleich zu Deutschland liegt und Grün, wo er höher liegt. Die Liste ist in der Reihenfolge der Länder mit den höchsten Niedriglohnsektoranteil von Hoch zu niedrig. Es sind nur europäische Staaten. Die Daten von 2010 (wie gesagt nicht so einfach überall für Daten zu finden). Zur einfacheren Lesbarkeit habe ich die Zahlen passend geformt. Zusätzlich wie geschrieben nicht einfach nur die Zahl in Euro, sondern noch Verrechnungen nach verschiedenen Indices, welche dann eher die reale Kaufkraft abbilden. Schließlich Kostet ein Brot oder ein Fernseher in Deutschland einen anderen Betrag als in Polen oder UK)
Niedriglohn bedeutet dabei, nur falls jemand mitliest, der es nicht weiß, wenn jemand 2/3 oder weniger vom mittleren Lohn erhält. Nehmen wir an, das Durchschnittsgehalt wäre 1000€ im Monat, dann wäre ein Niedriglöhner jemand der 666€ oder weniger bekommt.



> 3. Viel Spass als Arbeitsloser eine Kredit/Leasing zu bekommen,
> ebenso gibt es Menschen die keine Finanzierugen wollen (Ist auch Versändlich)


Wenn du Arbeitsloser bist, aber mit Arbeitsvertrag, dann kannst du das bekommen. Habe ich damals auch bekommen. Notfalls braucht man einen guten Freund/Familie, die als zusätzlicher Bürge eintritt. Aber es muss ja kein Neuwagen sein, es sollte nur zeigen, wie niedrig da der Einstieg eigentlich ist. Notfalls ein gebrauchter für 100-500€. Der fällt vermutlich in 1-2 Jahren auseinander, aber dank dann job, kann man dann etwas neues besseres kaufen. 
Wer keine Finanzierung will, muss sich dann halt entsprechend einschränken, also entweder wie geschrieben altes kaufen oder längere Zeit zusammensparen und notfalls bis dahin auf ein Fahrrad oder ähnliches zurückgreifen. Ein Freund von mir ist 5 Jahre jeden Tag 2x 30km mit dem Rad gefahren zur Arbeit, um sich sein Auto dann leisten zu können.





> 4. Druchaus der Bäcker in DE hat den gleichen Nettogehalt wie bei uns eine Reinigungskraft


 Was sagt uns das Nettogehalt jetzt aus? Ist die Reinigungsfachkraft überbezahlt oder der Becker unterbezahlt oder beide beides? Dazu wird der Bäcker altes unverkauftes Brot sicherlich günstiger kriegen, womit er Geld spart, während die Reinigungskraft höchstens Reiniger schnüffeln könnte 

edit:


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, muss.
> Wenn die Wohnungsbaugesellschaft sagt, dass der Schimmel deine Schuld ist und sie sich weigert, das zu beheben bzw. du das selbst tragen musst, bist du gezwungen in einer Wohnung mit Schimmel zu leben, da du keine Möglichkeiten hast, in eine bessere Wohnung umzuziehen, da die eben nicht bezahlbar sind.
> Also. Nicht pauschalisieren, sondern tatsächliche Fälle studieren.


War es eigenverschulden? Wurde dieses nachgewiesen? Bei sowas muss man halt immer mit Mietkürzungen durchbringen, sonst sperren die sich gerne (hatten wir auch schon mit Schimmel im Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer. Also in allen Zimmern. Nur im Bad nicht.). Kündigen dürfen sie dann übrigens nicht. Aber wie gesagt ich will/kann nicht jedes Einzelschicksal hier bewerten. Es gibt negative Ausnahmen, aber diese sind nicht die Regel und schon gar nicht die Mehrheit. Die Frage ist, was will man tun, um da raus zu kommen?


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Interessante Ansichten.
Keiner muss auf der Straße leben, trotzdem haben wir wieviel Obdachlose in Deutschland? ~350 000?
Sind natuerlich alle selbst schuld.
Genauso wie die ~6 Millionen real Arbeitslosen und ~1,5 Millionen Aufstocker.
Koennte doch jeder was aus sich machen, oder nicht?

Die Realitaet sieht leider etwas anders aus.

In diesem System kann es theoretisch Jeder schaffen, das er/sie es besser hat, aber alle? Nein das ist so nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Volvo: Du bist Schweizer, stimmts?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Interessante Ansichten.
> Keiner muss auf der Straße leben, trotzdem haben wir wieviel Obdachlose in Deutschland? ~350 000?


Die meisten davon, weil sie es so wollen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind natuerlich alle selbst schuld.


Nicht alle, aber viele. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Genauso wie die ~6 Millionen real Arbeitslosen und ~1,5 Millionen Aufstocker.
> Koennte doch jeder was aus sich machen, oder nicht?


Nicht jeder, aber viele. Wieviele von den Arbeitslosen und Aufstockern arbeiten nebenher schwarz? Sicher nicht alle, aber genügend. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Realitaet sieht leider etwas anders aus.


Die Welt ist nicht schwarz oder weiß. Es gibt jede Menge harte Fälle, wo jemand ohne Schuld in Not gerät und auch keine Chance hat, wieder rauszukommen. Wenn wir NUR für diese aufkommen müssten, dann wäre es kein Problem, diesen Menschen ein sorgenfreies Leben zu finanzieren. So wie es ist, zahlen wir zusätzlich für alle die, denen das Leben schlicht zu anstrengend ist, und die a) entweder keinen Bock haben und sich mit der Stütze zufriedengeben (und natürlich kräftig jammern) oder b) denen, die den Staat ausnutzen während sie anderweitig kräftig verdienen und sich ein schönes Leben machen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Volvo is schwedisch, weis doch jeder.
Mit chinesischem Schirmherren aktuell.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Interessante Ansichten.
> Keiner muss auf der Straße leben, trotzdem haben wir wieviel Obdachlose in Deutschland? ~350 000?
> Sind natuerlich alle selbst schuld.


Du kennst scheinbar keine Obdachlosen in Deutschland, oder? Ich habe mich mit einigen unterhalten, denn meist sag ich ihnen, wenn sie nach Geld fragen, dass sie mir ihre Geschichte erzählen sollen (übrigens sehr interessante Einzelschicksale dabei) und die meisten haben sich bewusst für dieses Leben entschieden. Dann bekommen sie idR sogar ein Scheinchen von mir. 





> Genauso wie die ~6 Millionen real Arbeitslosen und ~1,5 Millionen Aufstocker.
> Koennte doch jeder was aus sich machen, oder nicht?


Jeder, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die meisten aber mit Sicherheit. 





> Die Realitaet sieht leider etwas anders aus.


Wie sagte noch jemand. Ansichtssache 


> In diesem System kann es theoretisch Jeder schaffen, das er/sie es besser hat, aber alle? Nein das ist so nicht vorgesehen.


 Wo ist das nicht vorgesehen? Wo wird jemand aktiv davon abgehalten sein Leben zu verbessern?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> War es eigenverschulden? Wurde dieses nachgewiesen? Bei sowas muss man halt immer mit Mietkürzungen durchbringen, sonst sperren die sich gerne (hatten wir auch schon mit Schimmel im Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer. Also in allen Zimmern. Nur im Bad nicht.). Kündigen dürfen sie dann übrigens nicht. Aber wie gesagt ich will/kann nicht jedes Einzelschicksal hier bewerten. Es gibt negative Ausnahmen, aber diese sind nicht die Regel und schon gar nicht die Mehrheit. Die Frage ist, was will man tun, um da raus zu kommen?



Ja, versuch das mal zu beweisen ohne einen Gutachter beauftragen zu müssen, der viel Geld kostet.
Die Wohnungsgesellschaft beauftragt gerne einen ihrer Gutachter, der logischer Weise gegen dich entscheidet.
Und ja, ich kenne mehr Fälle als mir lieb ist. Traurige Wahrheit. 
Der beste Fall ist der, wenn man es gut mit dir meint und neue Fenster einbaut, die dann so dicht sind, dass sich Schimmel an den Rändern bildet und du trotzdem lüftest ohne Ende, aber die Wände schlicht nass sind.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Volvo is schwedisch, weis doch jeder.
> Mit chinesischem Schirmherren aktuell.



Nun, offenbar bin ich nicht jeder. 

Schweden dürfte eines der wenigen Länder sein, die tatsächlich ein besseres Sozialsystem hat, als Deutschland. 

BTW, falls Du es nicht gesehen hast, Verminaard, meine Antwort auf Dein vorheriges Posting habe ich oben reineditiert.


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Volvo: Du bist Schweizer, stimmts?



Ich hatte in DE gelebt und bin vor kurzem zurück nach Hause (AT)
war aber immer im Grenzgebiet


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der beste Fall ist der, wenn man es gut mit dir meint und neue Fenster einbaut, die dann so dicht sind, dass sich Schimmel an den Rändern bildet und du trotzdem lüftest ohne Ende, aber die Wände schlicht nass sind.


Schimmelbefall: Wer haftet? Mieter oder Vermieter?
Vielleicht hilft es deinem Bekannten. Ich selber kenne diese Probleme mit Schimmel und weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass wenn keine Kältebrücken vorhanden sind (Was wiederum Vermieter Schuld wäre, da Bausubstanz) man mit richtigem Lüften keine Probleme mit Schimmel hat. In der aktuellen Wohnung z.B. hat ein Nachbar auch massiv Schimmel gehabt, aber da war es klar unvermögen des Nachbarn. Dieser hat die Lüftungsanweisungen nicht beachtet und dazu die Wände mit hohen Schränken zugestellt, obwohl explizit gesagt wurde, dass wegen Neubau vorerst noch midnestens x cm Wandabstand eingehalten werden müssen. Gabs auch schriftlich. Ich habe da jetzt kein Mitleid mit meinem Nachbarn. Daher ist es auch bei deinem Bekannten von außen schwer zu sagen, ob dort jetzt das Amt und Vermieter Schuld ist, dass seine Bude schimmelig ist oder er selbst. Würde man das hier Pauschal immer mit neuer Wohnung lösen, wäre Mietnomaden Tür und Angel geöffnet. Kann also ein schwieriger Grenzfall sein.


----------



## volvo242 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



> Ich habe da jetzt kein Mitleid mit meinem Nachbarn. .



Solltest du aber, wenn möglich das die Feuchtigkeit usw. zu dir zieht


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Da sind zwei stockwerke dazwischen. Die wurden auf eigene kosten, gemindert durch mitarbeit, renoviert und halten sich jetzt an die regeln und haben keine probleme mehr.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Schimmelbefall: Wer haftet? Mieter oder Vermieter?
> Vielleicht hilft es deinem Bekannten. Ich selber kenne diese Probleme mit Schimmel und weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass wenn keine Kältebrücken vorhanden sind (Was wiederum Vermieter Schuld wäre, da Bausubstanz) man mit richtigem Lüften keine Probleme mit Schimmel hat. In der aktuellen Wohnung z.B. hat ein Nachbar auch massiv Schimmel gehabt, aber da war es klar unvermögen des Nachbarn. Dieser hat die Lüftungsanweisungen nicht beachtet und dazu die Wände mit hohen Schränken zugestellt, obwohl explizit gesagt wurde, dass wegen Neubau vorerst noch midnestens x cm Wandabstand eingehalten werden müssen. Gabs auch schriftlich. Ich habe da jetzt kein Mitleid mit meinem Nachbarn. Daher ist es auch bei deinem Bekannten von außen schwer zu sagen, ob dort jetzt das Amt und Vermieter Schuld ist, dass seine Bude schimmelig ist oder er selbst. Würde man das hier Pauschal immer mit neuer Wohnung lösen, wäre Mietnomaden Tür und Angel geöffnet. Kann also ein schwieriger Grenzfall sein.



Ist nicht mein Bekannter. Ich kenne Fälle, weil ich eben Ausbilder bin und dann auch eine Menge von der Wohnungsproblematik mitbekommen und die ganzen Nebenschauplätze.
Und das sind eben unterschiedlichste Faktoren und natürlich muss entsprechend gelüftet werden und so weiter.
Aber man darf eben nicht außer Acht lassen, dass es gerade den Wohnungsbaugesellschaften recht egal ist, wenn ein Mieter meckert.

Aber egal. Geht ja hier um den Austritt der Britten von der Eu.
Mir persönlich sowieso völlig wurscht ob die Briten nicht mehr dabei sind. Müssen dann eben mit dem Leben, was das mit sich bringt.
Aber dann doch bitte keine 2 Jahre brauchen, bis der austritt fertig ist. Ich erwarte, dass innerhalb von 4 Wochen die Sache durch ist.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber dann doch bitte keine 2 Jahre brauchen, bis der austritt fertig ist. Ich erwarte, dass innerhalb von 4 Wochen die Sache durch ist.




Solange noch kein formeller Antrag zum Austritt übergeben wird muss man sich wohl noch gedulden müssen. Bisher ist noch niemand ausgestiegen. Bin mal gepannt wie lange es dauern wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

"Lustig" ist ja, dass zentrale Versprechen (ich hatte eben Verbrechen geschrieben, warn Freudscher ) der Brexit-Befürworter möglicherweise gar nicht umgesetzt werden. 



> Und das keine 24 Stunden nach dem Sieg im Referendum. So behaupteten  die Brexiteers, Großbritannien überweise wöchentlich 350 Millionen Pfund  nach Brüssel - Geld, das nach einem EU-Ausstieg in das nationale  Gesundheitssystem NHS fließen könne. Es war das wichtigste Versprechen  der "Leave"-Kampagne, sie ließ sogar Busse mit dieser Aufschrift durchs  Land fahren. Doch noch am Freitag erklärte Ukip-Chef Nigel Farage,  er könne nicht garantieren, dass mehr Geld an die NHS fließe. Schon die  Zahl von 350 Millionen war falsch: Die Hälfte davon fließt in Form von  Rabatten und Subventionen zurück nach Großbritannien - was das  Brexit-Lager freilich verschwieg.
> Auch vom zweiten zentralen Versprechen, der Senkung der  Einwanderung aus anderen EU-Staaten, rücken die Austrittsbefürworter ab.  "Wenn die Leute glauben, sie haben abgestimmt und es wird jetzt keine  Einwanderung aus der EU mehr geben", erklärte der Tory-Abgeordnete  Daniel Hannan der BBC, "dann haben sie sich getäuscht." Denn man wolle  den Zugang zum EU-Binnenmarkt behalten - und dafür müsse man wohl auch  weiterhin akzeptieren, dass Arbeitskräfte aus der EU ins Land kommen.



Petition: Drei Millionen wollen neues Referendum zum Brexit - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Solange noch kein formeller Antrag zum Austritt übergeben wird muss man sich wohl noch gedulden müssen. Bisher ist noch niemand ausgestiegen. Bin mal gepannt wie lange es dauern wird.



Am Ende gibt es noch eine neue Abstimmung, weil sie irgendeinen Formfehler finden.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Am Ende gibt es noch eine neue Abstimmung, weil sie irgendeinen Formfehler finden.



Kann sein oder das Parlament entscheidet sich anders.  
Und sollte das Referendum wiederholt werden, starten dann die "leave" Befürworter ebenfalls eine online Petition?


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Man könnte auch ein Referendum darüber abhalten, ob ein weiteres Referendum über die EU-Mitgliedschaft abgehalten werden soll. Ich meine, alles ist besser als den Schwachsinn mit dem Austritt wirklich durchzuziehen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Solange noch kein formeller Antrag zum Austritt übergeben wird muss man sich wohl noch gedulden müssen. Bisher ist noch niemand ausgestiegen. Bin mal gepannt wie lange es dauern wird.



Ein Austritt war ja eigentlich auch nie gedacht  Artikel 50 kam ja erst 2007 hinzu.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Also, ich lasse sie gerne austreten und dann sollen die Briten mal sehen, wo sie bleiben.
Aber kein Cherry Picking. Nicht was behalten. Kompletter Austritt, mit allem Drum und Dran.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Genau, dieses Referendum kann dem Parlament am A vorbeigehen. Es ist nur eine Stimmungsbestimmung und hat keine Entscheidungsgewalt. 2a ist übrigens extrem wenig für solch einen komplexen Wechsel.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Es muss eben alles neu verhandelt werden. Am Ende steht man vermutlich schlechter  dar als vorher. Kommt aber auch darauf an wie hoch man den Wert der  "Unabhängigkeit" ansetzt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die EU kann ja jetzt das verlangen, was sie von afrikanischen Staaten immer verlangt.
Mal sehen, was die Briten dann sagen.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Also bald auch Flüchtlingsboote im Ärmelkanal. 

Hauptsache es gibt harte aber auch faire Verhandlungen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wir können dann unsere subventionierten Lebensmittel, die durch die Überproduktion liegen bleiben, für eine paar Cent an die Briten verhökern und dort die einheimische Nahrungsmittelproduktion kaputt machen.  
und nebenbei fischen wir noch die britische Küste leer.


----------



## AntiWantze (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal ein einige Schnpsel rausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 1. Doch die Arge will keine andere Wohnung zahlen (selbst eine Kleinere nicht), aktuelle ist die Küche voll mit Schimmel (Bekannter)
> ...



Wo lebst du denn?


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Hat er schon geschrieben. Lange in Dt jetzt wieder in Österreich


----------



## Leob12 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir können dann unsere subventionierten Lebensmittel, die durch die Überproduktion liegen bleiben, für eine paar Cent an die Briten verhökern und dort die einheimische Nahrungsmittelproduktion kaputt machen.
> und nebenbei fischen wir noch die britische Küste leer.


Machen wir ihre Gourmetindustrie kaputt indem wir billiges Fish&Chips exportieren, das noch schlechter schmeckt, aber nur die Hälfte kostet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dem ist nicht so. Es lief seit Wochen nichts anderes durch die englischen Medien als was ein EU-Austritt bedeutet, welche Konsequenzen es haben wird und haben könnte. Wer sich informieren wollte der konnte das auch und wurde auch soweit es geht ins Bild  gesetzt.



Nicht nur "seit Wochen nichts anderes", sondern auch "seit Jahren alles, was man wissen muss". Wenn man stattdessen lieber Unterhaltungssendungen anmacht...
Hoffen wir mal, dass die BBC sich in Zukunft noch Cumberbatchs steigende Gehälter leisten kann 




Grestorn schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist dass die Welt bei all diesem Egoismus und all der Kurzsichtigkeit trotzdem immer noch so leidlich gut funktioniert.



>90% der Engpässe und Belastungen auf der Welt gehen auf die Menschheit selbst zurück. Solange der Konkurrent genauso blöd handelt (und das ist quasi garantiert, weil ja wirklich jeder nur an sich grenzt), kann man sich also sehr viel Kurzsichtigkeit erlauben. Erst nach vielen Jahrzehnten addieren sich die anderen 10% (Flächenverbrauch, Überfischung, Artensterben, Ressourcenknappheit, Klimawandel, Boden- und Gewässerverschmutzung, Waffenproliferation, Atommüll,..........) zu echten Problemen auf. Diejenigen, die den Löwenanteil der Verursachung zu verantworten haben, sind dann aber eh schon in fortgeschrittener Rente.




KrHome schrieb:


> Je komplexer die politischen Zusammenhänge, desto einfacher haben es Populisten. Die Menschen suchen immer nach einfachen Erklärungen für komplexe Probleme.



Und das leider immer wieder, egal wie oft man damit auf die Schnauze gefallen ist. Frei nach dem Motto:
Ich bin perfekt. Wenn mein Wahlentscheidung nicht aufgeht, muss es an allen Politikern liegen.





BigBubby schrieb:


> Hier ist ein schöner Artikel. Erinnert mich doch stark an manches Dorf in Sachsen View from Wales: town showered with EU cash votes to leave EU | UK news | The Guardian



Toller Anfang, leider haben sie nicht passend angeknüpft




BigBubby schrieb:


> Kein Auto leisten für zukünftige Arbeit? Der billigste Neuwagen kostet 7k€ und kann mit monatlich 60€ finanziert werden. Welche Arbeit nimmt man an, die so weit entfernt ist, dass man dafür keine 60€ im Monat investieren kann?



Den Wagen musst du haben bevor du die Chance auf zwei Wochen Probearbeit hast. Den Leasingvertrag bekommst du, nachdem du sechs derartige Jobs angenommen hattest und im letzten Betrieb nach 4 Jahren einen unbefristeten Vertrag bekommen hast...
Für eine halbwegs bezahlte, sichere Stelle würden viele Leute eine beliebige Entfernung auf sich nehmen. Aber es ist in den meisten Branchen nicht einmal möglich, eine 6 Monatsgarantie zu bekommen und in diesem Zeitraum refinanziert niemand extra getätigte Anschaffungen oder auch nur Gebühren, geschweige denn Umzug oder ähnliches. Wenn man die Wahl hat, weiterhin in einer schlechten Wohnung in gewohnten Umfeld ohne Schulden von Hartz IV zu vegetieren oder in 6 Monaten hochverschuldet in einer anderen, noch schlechteren Wohnung ohne soziales Umfeld von Hartz IV zu vegetieren, dann wählt man ersteres. Hire&Fire sorgt nicht für mobile Arbeitskräfte. Zumindest nicht abseits von Trailerparks die wir in Deutschland nicht haben.




BigBubby schrieb:


> Vermieter schreiben aufsetzen mit Instandsetzung binnen 14 Tagen, ansonsten Mietkürzung. Wenn nicht erfolgt, entsprechend Miete kürzen. Gleichzeitig kann er sich selbst eine neue Wohnung suchen.



Vermieter scheiß egal, Kündigung kommt zurück. Billiger Wohnraum in den Großstädten ist Mangelware, das Amt zahlt die Miete sowieso und einen Mangel an HartzIV-Mieternachschub gibt es nicht - einen Mangel an günstigen Wohnraum in Großstädten dagegen sehr wohl.



> Weiterhin wie wäre es mit einen Job suchen oder ist er körperlich/geistig nicht mehr fähig zu arbeiten?



Ggf. ist er schlicht teurer, als ein Student oder Schüler, die keine Sozialversicherung kosten wenn sie im Nebenjob die Regale füllen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Hier wurde es mal wieder gut kommentiert. Keine Antworten, aber lesenswert:

*Der Brexit als Offenbarungseid des Populismus?*
http://scienceblogs.de/gesundheits-check/2016/06/26/der-brexit-als-offenbarungseid-des-populismus/


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wieder mal unterstes Stammtischniveau:


> Manch Kommentator unterstellt dem Inselvolk nun, sich nicht ausreichend über den Brexit informiert zu haben.


Diese Toilettenparolen unterstellen der Bevölkerung Dummheit und Unwillen.

Muß man jeden Schei. breitschlagen, nur um die Zeilen hier zu füllen?


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

die logik verstehe ich nichso ganz. erst wählen, dann schauen was es für einen bedeutet?
ich meine bei ner wahl ob nen kuchen mit oder ohne sahne oben drauf oyer glasur kann man das machen, aber doch ned bei etwas so umfangreichen wie nem eu ausstieg.
ich mein da hängt bissel mehr dran als nen nachmittag angepist sein weil der kuchen keine glasur hatte, da hängt die zukunft von ein paar mehr menschen bzw einer ganzen nation dran.
naja selbst schuld, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.
ich informier doch auch vorher über die parteien wenn ich wähle. man man man


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Gut das du den Artikel gelesen hast, nicht...


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ansichtssache sondern definitionssache.
> In Deutschland muss keiner in einer verschimmelten Wohnung leben, genau wie keiner auf der Straße leben muss. Die Frage ist, wieviele sind wirklich auf "Sozialläden" angewiesen und wie viele davon wissen nicht auszuhalten. Bei wieviele davon ließe sich die Lage ändern, wenn diese Personen selbst bereit wären dafür ein Opfer (zeitweise) zu bringen (Viele sagen immer gern, dass sie ja einen besseren Job haben würden, aber nur in einem Umkreis von 20km, und meckern dann zeitgleich, dass sie nicht genug geld haben und sitzen vor einem 50Zoll TV, aber müssen Ravioli aus der Dose essen.)
> 
> Kein Auto leisten für zukünftige Arbeit? Der billigste Neuwagen kostet 7k€ und kann mit monatlich 60€ finanziert werden. Welche Arbeit nimmt man an, die so weit entfernt ist, dass man dafür keine 60€ im Monat investieren kann?
> ...



Stimme dem zu. Ich denke aber auch, dass viele einfach zu viel wollen. Warum kann man nicht einfach mal zufrieden sein mit dem, was man hat? Egal, wieviel man sich auch anstrengt, es wird immer jemanden geben, der mehr hat. Je eher man sich damit abfindet, desto glücklicher wird man. Ich denke, das ist aber auch so gewollt. In der westlichen Welt wird viel suggeriert, was man haben muss, wie man aussehen muss etc. Das Wirtschaftssystem baut darauf auf; wir brauchen Wachstum, am besten endlos. Wie realistisch das ist, kann sich jeder selbst denken.
Es wäre mal ein interessantes Experiment, wenn die Menschen nur noch das kaufen würden, was sie wirklich brauchen. Dann würde es sehr viele (überflüssige) Berufe nicht mehr geben


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Hilps schrieb:


> Es wäre mal ein interessantes Experiment, wenn die Menschen nur noch das kaufen würden, was sie wirklich brauchen. Dann würde es sehr viele (überflüssige) Berufe nicht mehr geben



Klingt für mich nach einem Gefangenendilemma.
Der Vorteil für denjenigen wäre dann noch größer wenn er die Dinge die man "nicht braucht" doch kauft. Während andere darauf verzichten.


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wenn man etwas nicht wirklich braucht, gibt es auch keinen Vorteil. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man aufgrund des unnützen Kaufes von Produkten auf andere Dinge verzichten muss. 
Beispiel: Ich kann mir jeden Auswuchs der Technologie-Industrie kaufen, meine Wohnung toll einrichten usw. - ich kann stattdessen aber auch jeden Tag andere Leute treffen, zu Konzerten gehen, essen gehen etc.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Kurz und knapp. Es werden mit der Zeit weitere Länder folgen und aussteigen. In einpaar Jahren wird die EU nicht mehr das sein was es mal war das ist klar. Zum guten oder schlechten wird sich noch zeigen. Ich denke aber für uns normalos zum guten. Schlecht nur für die da oben und die Elite.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das kann nur der glsuben der es will und nicht weiß. Die EU hat ihre Marotten die jeden nerven, klar. Hat Dt alleine auch. Aber in der Summe bringt sie Vorteile  und das gerade auch für den kleinen Mann. Daher wird die EU sicherlich nicht zerbrechen.


----------



## volvo242 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Hilps schrieb:


> Ich denke aber auch, dass viele einfach zu viel wollen.
> Warum kann man nicht einfach mal zufrieden sein mit dem, was man hat? Egal, wieviel man sich auch anstrengt, es wird immer jemanden geben, der mehr hat.



Und das stimmt bei vielen 25+ einfach nicht mehr, 
wenn aber für 1 Kind schon beide Eltern Vollzeit Arbeiten müssen um nicht unter zu gehen , dann werden diese Nachdenklich.

Von 2 oder 3 Kindern ganz zu schweigen.


Einerseits geht die Geburtenrate runter,
andererseits legt man Eltern oder die es auch werden wollen würden, (große)Steine in den Weg.

Ein Kind bis 16 kostet mindestens 70-100 000 euro


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Mein Kollege hat 3 Kinder. Frau arbeitet nicht. Wohnt zu miete. Geht schon. Die schränken sich halt passend ein.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp. Es werden mit der Zeit weitere Länder folgen und aussteigen. In einpaar Jahren wird die EU nicht mehr das sein was es mal war das ist klar. Zum guten oder schlechten wird sich noch zeigen. Ich denke aber für uns normalos zum guten. Schlecht nur für die da oben und die Elite.


Ja stimmt, der kleine Mann freut such sicher über höhere Einfuhrzölle und sinkendem Export, ganz sicher.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Bundesregierung: Neue Behorde soll verschlusselte Inhalte knacken - ComputerBase


----------



## volvo242 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Mein Kollege hat 3 Kinder. Frau arbeitet nicht. Wohnt zu miete. Geht schon. Die schränken sich halt passend ein.


Kommt auf den Gehalt an


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Gehalt an



Nein, rein auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse kommt es an. Man kann auch mit Hartz4 10 Kinder haben und leben. Für mich unvorstellbar, aber möglich.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Heißt es in Österreich der Gehalt? 
Natürlich kommt es auf das Gehalt an. Er, wie ich jetzt auch, verdienen nicht schlecht. Ich habe den Vorteil, dass meine Frau nochmal fast das gleiche verdient. Aber das war sowohl bei ihm, wie auch bei mir nicht immer so. Seine Eltern waren eher Richtung Hartz4. Er hat erst eine Ausbildung gemacht und dann bereits mit erstem Kind ein Studium durchgezogen. Meine Frau (ganz) und ich (zum Großteil) unseres Studiums selbst finanziert. Da meine Eltern zuviel Geld hatten (theoretisch wegen Erbe, praktisch aber nicht viel) und ihre wiederum keines (Eltern sind aus ihrem Land geflohen und die Ausbildung in Deutschland nicht anerkannt, weswegen der Vater als Bauarbeiter gearbeitet hat und wie das damals üblich war auch viel schwarz) und wegen Studienfachwechsel kein Bafög mehr bekommen konnte. Wir haben so ca. 70h Wochen (15-30h Arbeiten + 55-40h Uni) über Jahre gehabt mit wenig bis keinen Urlaub (Ich hatte z.B. 2 Tage a ~10h arbeit (offiziell nur 16-19 um Studentenstatus nicht zu verlieren und Bezahlung von 6-7€/h) und 5 Tage a 10h lernen (also von morgens 8 bis abend 8 mit zwei Stunden mittag) ca. 2a lang mit insgesamt 10 freien Tagen (Weihnachten) in diesen 2a) und gleichzeitig öfter mal zum Monatsende 10 Tage von 12 Euro gelebt. Dafür verdienen wir jetzt ganz gut und können uns auch Urlaub leisten und mal was extra.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Es ist trotzdem das Gehalt, und ich kann mich meinen beiden Vorpostern nur anschließen. Man muss halt nur etwss sparen und eventuell seine Bedürfnisse zurückschrauben, dann geht das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## volvo242 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich würde es mir als Alleinverdiener nicht antun, 
obwohl ich schon recht sparsam lebe




BigBubby schrieb:


> Heißt es in Österreich der Gehalt? .


Kommt meist wohl auf den Kontext dazu an und wo man in AT lebt


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Laut Duden ist Gehalt maskulin.


----------



## oyvey (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Laut Duden ist Gehalt maskulin.



Ja der Gehalt im Sinne von der Inhalt. 

Der Gehalt einer Sache also.

Weiter unten steht dann:  Gehalt, neutrum

Und dies is jenes welches gemeint war.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Was für Veränderungen gibt es denn im Banksegment?
Abwanderung von GB? Umsiedlung?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



oyvey schrieb:


> Ja der Gehalt im Sinne von der Inhalt.
> 
> Der Gehalt einer Sache also.
> 
> ...


Anscheinend wurde mein editierter Post nicht angenommen. 
Das Gehalt, im Sinne von Bezahlung/Lohn, ist neutrum, und da wäre es dann "Kommt auf das Gehalt an". Darum ging es mir eigentlich^^


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Was für Veränderungen gibt es denn im Banksegment?
> Abwanderung von GB? Umsiedlung?



London City wird zum Stadt-Staat und bleibt in der EU 


Ne, kommt vermutlich auf die Verträge die ausgehandelt werden drauf an.
Und dadurch, dass sie sowieso schon eine eigene Währung haben wird sich denke ich nicht so viel verändern.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

....ich sehe schon die nächsten Flüchlingsboote über den Ärmelkanal schippern.....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ....ich sehe schon die nächsten Flüchlingsboote über den Ärmelkanal schippern.....


Wir sehen gerade das große "P" in den Augen, wenn man in Ruhe über das nachdenkt, was folgen wird. Wie immer haben Populisten mit vereinfachsten und falschen Aussagen (z.B. 350 Millionen jede Woche, obwohl es nur 110 Millionen sind) die Masse dazu bewegt, etwas zu wählen, was sich bei genauerem Hinsehen und fundierter Bewertung als kritisch herausstellt.

Der Kontinent lebt gerade auf und befreit sich von England, welches in den letzten vierzig Jahren extrem viel blockiert hat. Z.B. die gemeinsame Armee, für Briten, also für das große und unbesiegte Empire, war das ein undenkbarer Vorschlag. Die Aussage von Frau Merkel, wir sollten jetzt nicht garstig gegenüber den Briten agieren hat natürlich den Hintergrund, dass einige bestimmte EU-Politiker extrem garstig gegen England vorgehen werden. Das wird teuer für die Briten, dieses unbedeutende kleine Inselvolk ohne nenneswerte Industrie, die nur davon lebt, mit ihren Banken das Geld anderer Leute auszupressen. Und genau da wird die EU einen Riegel vorschieben, z.B. mit der einen oder anderen Steuer, die bisher nur durch britische Veto verhindert wurden.



taks schrieb:


> London City wird zum Stadt-Staat und bleibt in der EU .


London, Schottland und Nordirland werden das "vereinigte Königreich" verlassen. Das wäre die realtische Möglichkeit und hinterliese ein nicht überlebensfähiges Restengland.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> London, Schottland und Nordirland werden das "vereinigte Königreich" verlassen. Das wäre die realtische Möglichkeit und hinterliese ein nicht überlebensfähiges Restengland.



Ich gehe auch davon aus das Schottland sich abtrennen wird.
Die kommen dann wieder in die EU.
Ich meine aktuell sind 59% der Schotten dafür.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch davon aus das Schottland sich abtrennen wird.
> Die kommen dann wieder in die EU.
> Ich meine aktuell sind 59% der Schotten dafür.



Hoffen wir's, ich habe keine Lust, nochmehr für guten Whisky zu zahlen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das hätten Sie vorher machen sollen


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Lesenswerte Kolumne von Fleischhauer. Tangiert dieses Topic direkt.

Ist Angela Merkel schuld am Brexit? - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Hatte ich heute auch gelesen. Fand ich eher durchwachsen. Viel text wenig zusammenhang sondern eher eine sammlung von aussagen, die alle fragen aufwerfen sollen. Immerhin zeigt er richtig dass es nicht eindimensional betrachtet werden sollte


----------



## QUAD4 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

hoffentlich zerbricht die EU. nix anderes als zentralismus, was früher oder später in die diktatur endet.
die kriminellen qulitätsmedien und politiker erzählen immer was von "europa zerbricht" usw. blabla, aber in wirklichkeit haben sie nur angst das ihr politisches konstrukt names EU den bach unter geht und so alle menschen in europa zentralistisch nicht mehr rumkommandieren können.
so politverbrecher wie der schulz in brüssel verdienen geld dumm und dämlich ohne nix zu leisten für die menschen.
Zuschlage ohne Ende: So viel verdienen die EU-Beamten - FOCUS Online
einfach nur parasitäre kreaturen.

volkswahlen müssen in deutschland ebenfalls her. das wäre dann demokratie. man muss die menschen fragen und nicht einfach über ihre köpfe und willen alles entscheiden.
die afd ist bisher die einzige partei die öffentlich volkswahlen fordert. auch bei poltikerposten wie zB bundespresident. so viel dazu sie sei "rächts" und "nazipartei". lächerlich die "qualitätsmedien".
AfD Sachsen: Bundesprasident direkt vom Volk wahlen lassen! - AfD Landesverband Sachsen

hier mal die meinungsmache des schmierenblattes spiegel in der aktuellen ausgabe.
DER SPIEGEL 26/2016 - Inhaltsverzeichnis
unten links in der ecke steht: *Bedroht, bedrängt, bekämpft: Der neue Hass auf Politiker* wer bitte kann der bevölkerung den hass auf die politbonsen verurteile wo die dauerns ******** bauen.

ps.
Grenzsicherung: Schauble erwagt Benzinsteuer zur Bewaltigung der Fluchtlingskrise | ZEIT ONLINE
Rente: BDI-Chef Grillo halt Rente mit 85 fur denkbar arbeiten bis in den tot, ausgezahlt muss ja dann nicht mehr. monatlich zahlt jeder arbeitnehmer 50% seines lohnes an den staat, die restichen ~25% steuern holt er sich über die anderen erfunden abgaben rein. soviel dazu der staat sei sozial 
es wird zeit sich gegen die wahre mafia zu wehren.

ich frage mich ob die bürokraten (sozialisten) in brüssel den engländern den ausstieg leicht machen. ich hab irgendwo gelesen das england einen antrag stellen muss. dazu gibts dann auch noch ne frisst. ich lach mich echt schlapp wie geisteskrank dieses system geworden ist. obwohls total traurig und frustierend ist.
edit: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...t-austrittsantrag-bis-dienstag-a-1099824.html hab doch noch den artikel gefunden 
IRRENHAUS EU mit "spitzenpolitiker"


----------



## Woohoo (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

"Schulz (Spitzenpolitiker ) fordert Austrittsantrag bis Dienstag."  Und wenn das nicht passiert? Will er dann noch belämmerter in die Kameras schauen. Zeit die EU Flagge als Notzeichen auf dem Kopf zu hissen...oh wait.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Schön weg mit den Briten, wenn die jetzt glauben, sie könnten bevor sie gehen, erst noch 'n paar Lorbeeren einsacken, haben sie sich geschnitten.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schön weg mit den Briten, wenn die jetzt glauben, sie könnten bevor sie gehen, erst noch 'n paar Lorbeeren einsacken, haben sie sich geschnitten.



Solange niemand einknickt.
Denn wenn deren Vorteile auch unsere Vorteile sein könnten.....


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> "Schulz (Spitzenpolitiker ) fordert Austrittsantrag bis Dienstag."  Und wenn das nicht passiert?



Das Jahr hat zum Glück ein paar Dienstage zu bieten.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Solange niemand einknickt.
> Denn wenn deren Vorteile auch unsere Vorteile sein könnten.....


Wenn man den Briten zu viele Zugenständnisse macht, animiert das weitere Länder zum Austritt. 
Das muss auch nicht sein, das sie jetzt noch Extrawürste kassieren, nachdem GB doch schon seit Thatcher von Steuervorteilen profitiert, von denen jedes andere EU-Mitglied nur träumen könnte.
Jetzt wollen sie ganz normalen Handel im EU-Binnenmarkt betreiben, so als wären sie nie ausgetreten, aber das können sie getrost vergessen - wer raus will, der soll gefälligst die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen sie ganz normalen Handel im EU-Binnenmarkt betreiben, so als wären sie nie ausgetreten, aber das können sie getrost vergessen - wer raus will, der soll gefälligst die Konsequenzen tragen.



Na dann hoff mal das unsere Automobil Lobby nicht viel zu melden hat.^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Bundesregierung: Neue Behorde soll verschlusselte Inhalte knacken - ComputerBase


Man hätte ja mal den CCC fragen können ... .


----------



## volvo242 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen sie ganz normalen Handel im EU-Binnenmarkt betreiben, so als wären sie nie ausgetreten, aber das können sie getrost vergessen - wer raus will, der soll gefälligst die Konsequenzen tragen.



Ich lese immer so eine Art EU Einheit raus,
das empfinden nur die wenigsten Menschen.

Die Meisten die sich als Einheit verstehen meinen das als Europäer, nicht EU


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer so eine Art EU Einheit raus,
> das empfinden nur die wenigsten Menschen.
> 
> Die Meisten die sich als Einheit verstehen meinen das als Europäer, nicht EU


Hast du vielleicht auch mal zur Abwechslung was Sinnvolles beizutragen, oder willst du hier nur Leute in Schubladen stecken?


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Quad4 ich hoffe da ist starker sarkasmus drin zu lesen (auch wenn ich ihn übersehen habe). Wenn nicht, dann Q.E.D.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Quad4 ich hoffe da ist starker sarkasmus drin zu lesen (auch wenn ich ihn übersehen habe). Wenn nicht, dann Q.E.D.



Ich wollte auch erst was zu ihm schreiben, aber dachte mir bringt sowieso nichts. Bisher fand ich die Diskussion eigentlich auf einem recht ordentlichen Niveau, wovon ich bei diesem Thema sehr überrascht bin, dabei sollte man bleiben und das tut man mit Antworten auf so einen hasserfüllten, populistischen Text nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das war der europäische Geist der durch ihn gesprochen hat.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Seefe dachte ich mir auch erst. Dann denke ich mir aber dass gar kein gegenwind ihn eventuell noch bestätigt. War auch am überlegen stattdessen zu melden. Aber mit welcher begründung?


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Das war der europäische Geist der durch ihn gesprochen hat.



Naa, dann Prost-Mahlzeit


----------



## QUAD4 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*

wenn ich was schreibe ist immer sarkasmus, zynismus, ironie und satire mit drinne. viele verstehen das nur nicht. aber lustig zu sehen welche IMMER drauf scharf sind andere zu "melden". hier im forum habe ich schon festgestellt herrscht ne richtige meldegeilheit. ..und sperrgeilheit. hab den eindruck das es welche gibt die nur aus dem grund hier sind. hauptsache immer jemanden melden und sperren. so viel zu toleranz und meinungsfreiheit 
wann findet eigentlich die pcgh meisterschaft dazu statt? 


"*Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant.*"
August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben
(1798 - 1874), eigentlich A.H. Hoffmann, deutscher Schriftsteller, dichtete 1841 auf Helgoland »Das Lied der Deutschen«, dessen 3. Strophe die heutige Deutsche Nationalhymne ist.

Blockleiter – Wikipedia sowas passt auch immer gut dazu immer andere zu melden. als ob ich jemaden sein stücke speck geklaut habe. die national *sozialisten* haben ordentlichen schaden diesem land zugefügt bis heute.

ps. das land der dichter und denker ist ja sowas von im arsch. einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Nach dem Brexit der nächste Exit. Island kickt England aus der EM


----------



## Woohoo (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die Engländer starten jetzt eine Petition damit das Spiel wiederholt wird.


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

QUAD4, kleiner Fehler. Das komplette Lied der Deutschen ist die Nationalhymne nur wird nur noch die dritte Strophe gesungen.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Quad es gibt wenige foren wo die admins so wenig tun wie hier. Guck dir mal hifi oder android-hilfe an. Da dauert es keine stunde bis ot und verstöße gegen forenregeln geahnded werden. Und ja rechtsextremismus melde ich. Persönliche beleidigungen noch. Das wars schon. Wie geschrieben muss man nicht alles stehen lassen. Meinungsfreiheit hat auch seine grenzen.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Da hier ja, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, vernünftig diskutiert wird, muss ich das anhängende Thema mal auf den Tisch bringen.

Findet ihr Volksabstimmungen in Deutschland würden Sinn machen?

Meine Angst ist, dass wir Deutsche so reflektieren können, dass wir Wählen gehen können, nur auf das Thema bezogen und nicht weitere zusammenhänge Wählen. 
Bsp:
Brexit: Wieviele haben für Brexit gewählt, um Cameron einen Deckzettel zu verpassen und nicht weil sie aus der EU rauswollen?
TTIP: Wieviele würden dagegen wählen, weil sie gegen EU, gegen USA oder nur gegen Ausländer sind und nicht, weil sie wirklich ein Problem an dem Wirtschaftsabkommen sehen. Andersrum wer wählt dafür, nur weil er USA mag.
EU allg: Wie bei TTIP auch, wer wählt gegen Euro, wer wählt gegen Flüchtlinge und wer wählt wirklich gegen den gemeinsamen europäischen Gedanken oder gegen die EU Institution/Bürokratie.
Härte Strafen: Da kann man eigentlich fast immer wählen lassen und die Mehrheit wird immer härtere Strafen für richtig halten, weil sie davon ausgehen, dass sie selbst nie von betroffen sein werden
usw usf

Ich hätte da einfach Angst, dass zu viel mit emotion und zu wenig auf Fakten gewählt werden würde.


----------



## volvo242 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



> Ich hätte da einfach Angst, dass zu viel mit emotion und zu wenig auf Fakten gewählt werden würde.



Das wäre nunmal so bei einer echten Demokratie,
lieber nichts riskieren und schön weiter bevormundet werden, Mutti und Brüssel weis schon was für den Bürger (nicht) gut ist.


----------



## oyvey (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Emotionen und nicht Fakten wurden ja schon in England gewählt.

Was ist denn Passiert seit letzte Woche?

Ein Anstieg der Fremdenfeindlichkeit auf jedenfall: 
EU referendum: Reports of hate crime increase 57% following Brexit vote | Home News | News | The Independent

Osborne meldet die Steuern müssten erhöht werden und die Abgaben gestrichen:

George Osborne warns UK to expect spending cuts and tax rises after Brexit vote | UK Politics | News | The Independent

Während noch kein Politiker den Artikel 50 ins laufen bringt.
Das wollen Johnson und Gove meiner Meinung auch nicht.
Ich glaube die beiden hatten gehofft das die EU nach der Wahl sofort ein besseres Angebot macht um die UK zu halten.
Genau das hatten aber Politiker gewarnt würde nicht kommen.

Die Lügen des Leave lagers will dieses aber ja gar nicht anerkennen. 
Man ruft beschwichtigende Parolen: ja vielleichts gehts erst ma abwärts aber dafür sind wir frei.

Naja.


EDIT: Name geändert in Johnson


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Das wäre nunmal so bei einer echten Demokratie,
> lieber nichts riskieren und schön weiter bevormundet werden, Mutti und Brüssel weis schon was für den Bürger (nicht) gut ist.


Eine Demokratie ist nicht echt oder unecht nur weil sie direkt oder repräsentativ ist. 100%ig direkte Demokratie hat auch kein Staat. Selbst in der Schweiz wird das Meiste von Abgeordneten entschieden, es gibt halt nur das zusätzliche Mittel Volksabstimmung.

Und wenn dir "Mutti" nicht gefällt(mir auch nicht) kannst du ja jemand Anderen als deinen Repräsentanten wählen. Das Selbe in Brüssel. Ok, das Parlament hat zu wenig Macht, aber das hat das Französische Volk per Volksabstimmung besorgt(wohl auch im Chirac eins auzuwischen, so viel zum Thema Emotion), nicht "die Politiker".


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



oyvey schrieb:


> Ich glaube die beiden hatten gehofft das die EU nach der Wahl sofort ein besseres Angebot macht um die UK zu halten.
> Genau das hatten aber Politiker gewarnt würde nicht kommen.



Heute Mittag kam auch ein Bericht. Einer der Befürworter des Brexit zeigt jetzt keine Reaktionen mehr, wenn er gefragt wird wie es denn nun weiter geht.
Der Spiegel hatte dann, so glaube ich, die Vermutung aufgestellt das besagter Politiker garnicht damit gerechnet hat das der Brexit kommt, und wollte nur auf Camerons Position abzielen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen da haben sich einige ganz schön verkalkuliert.

Naja, das ältere Semester hat gewählt. Der Brexit ist da, die Migranten werden weniger und die Wirtschaft wird wieder zu alter Stärke finden. So werden die sich das gedacht haben.
Die "Jugend" muss das jetzt eben deixeln.

Vielleicht wird auch alles gerade ein bisschen heiß gekocht, aber man könnte meinen die wollen insgeheim eine zweite Abstimmung.^^


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Boris Johnson ist der Name den du suchst .
Brexit: Who is 'prat on a zip wire' Boris Johnson? - BBC News


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Boris Johnson ist der Name den du suchst .



Danke, der war´s.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird auch alles gerade ein bisschen heiß gekocht, aber man könnte meinen die wollen insgeheim eine zweite Abstimmung.^^



Naja, Jamie Oliver jedenfalls kocht nun doppelt heiß.

Brexit und die Folgen: Jamie Oliver droht den Briten mit seinem Abgang - DIE WELT


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Da hier ja, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, vernünftig diskutiert wird, muss ich das anhängende Thema mal auf den Tisch bringen.
> 
> Findet ihr Volksabstimmungen in Deutschland würden Sinn machen?
> 
> ...



Das Thema ist komplizierter als viele denken.
Ein Bekannter hat darüber eine Doktor-Arbeit (Rechtswissenschaft) geschrieben, und hat während dessen seine Ansichten und Forschungsergebnisse uns versucht zu erklären.
An alles kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.....nur an ein paar einfache Beispiele, die dem Thema im gesamten aber nicht gerecht werden würden.
Ich kann zumindest 2 Aspekte mal kurz...und vielleicht ein wenig reißerisch wiedergeben.

1.:
Volkabstimmungen funktionieren nur in Fragen auf deren Antwort nur ein klares JA oder NEIN zur Anwendung kommen können........das klingt jetzt einfach, ist aber elementar wichtig.
Bestes Beispiel wäre z.B.: Stuttgart 21.
Da lässt sich nach damaligen Auswertungen eben eine solche Abstimmung nicht der Regel konform durchführen.
Denn wenn man die Frage "Sind sie für den Neubau des Bahnhofs?" den Betroffenen stellt, kommt in über 50% der Fälle eben leider kein Ja oder Nein zustande, sonder ein "Nein, aber......" oder ein "Ja aber....."
--> damit ist das Ergebnis nicht verwertbar.

2.
Die Wahlbeteiligung ist immer ein Problem, der gemeine unzufrieden Bürger wird in 99% der Fälle immer zur Urne gehen, und in einigen Fällen auch so abstimmen, dass es andere (wen auch immer) schädigt.
Nach dem Motto, wenn es mir durch das Ergebnis einer Abstimmung nicht besser geht, weil es mich nicht betrifft, so soll es wenigstens "den Anderen" schlechter gehen.
--> das ist ziemlich blöd, aber der Mensch (zumindest ein großer Teil) ist nun mal so.
Auf der anderen Seite hast du das zufriedene Bürgertum, dem es an sich gut geht. Die durchschnittliche Wahlbeteiligung bei diesen, liegt bei weit unter 50%.
Zufriedenheit macht bequem.....auch so eine Marotte des Menschen.
Und beides führt am Ende dazu, dass du als Ergebnis nie sagen kannst: "Der Wille des Volkes ist xy"
Eine denkbare, aber nicht vertretbare Lösung wäre eine Art Wahlzwang.......dieser Zwang kann aber wiederum zu Ergebnis-verfälschungen führen......

Wie gesagt, die Punkte werden der Gesamtproblematik nicht gerecht.
Aber um zu zeigen, dass das Thema mehr ist als ein "Frage - Antwort-Spiel", taugt es denke ich ganz gut.

Der Brexit wird mit Sicherheit ebenfalls viele Forscher auf den Plan rufen.
Am "schönsten" fand ich einen jungen "Brexit-Befürworter", dem die Sache jetzt so unglaublich leid tut.
 Er war nämlich gar nicht für einen Brexit, er war sich einfach sicher dass 75% der Leute gegen einen Ausstieg stimmen würden. Da ihm aber einige EU-Entscheidungen missfielen, entschied er sich für einen Brexit zu stimmen --> damit das Ergebnis die Politiker zum nachdenken anregt, 60/40 sieht halt gefährlicher aus als 75/25.......so blöd kann es laufen. xD


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Demokratie ist nicht echt oder unecht nur weil sie direkt oder repräsentativ ist. 100%ig direkte Demokratie hat auch kein Staat.



Eben. Viele wissen doch gar nicht was Demokratie bedeutet. Von parlamentarischer Demokratie will ich erst gar nicht anfangen 

Demokratie ist kein Zustand, Demokratie ist ein Prozess. Wird es jemals eine 100% Demokratie geben? Vielleicht, aber nicht heute. 

Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, es hat sich so etwas wie eine "Demokratiebequemlichkeit" in weite Teile der Gesellschaft eingeschlichen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Demokratie ist nicht echt oder unecht nur weil sie direkt oder repräsentativ ist. 100%ig direkte Demokratie hat auch kein Staat. Selbst in der Schweiz wird das Meiste von Abgeordneten entschieden, es gibt halt nur das zusätzliche Mittel Volksabstimmung.
> 
> Und wenn dir "Mutti" nicht gefällt(mir auch nicht) kannst du ja jemand Anderen als deinen Repräsentanten wählen.



Sicher, aber welche Alternativen gibt es denn?

Es fehlt ja eine Vision, wohin Europa gehen soll, mit den alten Säcken wird es so nicht weitergehen 

Während der Finanzkrise wurden Hunderte von Milliarden verschleudert, um sogenannte "systemrelevate" Großbanken vor dem Bankrott zu retten

Was hat das denn eigentlich gebracht?

Richtig, gar nix  Alle Staaten müssen sparen, um die Sauerei wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen

Und wer wird denn diese politischen Fehlentscheidungen letztendlich bezahlen? ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher, aber welche Alternativen gibt es denn?
> 
> Es fehlt ja eine Vision, wohin Europa gehen soll, mit den alten Säcken wird es so nicht weitergehen



An Visionen herrscht kein Mangel. Nur an Visionären, denen die Mehrheit zustimmen würde. In den letzten Jahren liegt der Fokus im Gegenteil sogar hauptsächlich auf den rückwärts- und abgewandten.



> Während der Finanzkrise wurden Hunderte von Milliarden verschleudert, um sogenannte "systemrelevate" Großbanken vor dem Bankrott zu retten
> 
> Was hat das denn eigentlich gebracht?



Anhaltend hohe Umfragewerte für die Union.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich wäre für einen europäischen Staat und ein Ende des veralteten nationalem Denken. Wir in Europa sind so ähnlich aber einfache Sture Dickköpfe die sich alle nicht trauen....


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich wäre für einen europäischen Staat und ein Ende des veralteten nationalem Denken. Wir in Europa sind so ähnlich aber einfache Sture Dickköpfe die sich alle nicht trauen....



Dazu braucht es noch mindestens 100 Jahre, wenn nicht mehr. 
Dafür sind die Kulturen einfach zu unterschiedlich, auch im Habsburgerreich gab es ja viele Probleme. 
Es gibt halt wirklich noch viele latente Feindschaften und viel Misstrauen, und das wird sich nicht ändern solange gewisse Generationen noch leben.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

In 100 Jahren ist die Weltwirtschaft wahrscheinlich so im Arsch und die Ressourcen so ausgebeutet, dass es eher neue Kriege geben wird, als dass sich irgendwo irgendwas vereinigt.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich bin gegen eine Vereinheitlichungn und Zerstörung jedweder Identifikation von Menschen. Natürlich sind Menschen mehr oder weniger im Laufe der Jahrtausende vermischt aber ist es doch was anderes, wenn sich über einen überschaubaren Zeitraum eine Gewisse Kultur, Sitte, Tradition, Lebensweise usw. entwickelt. Aber es ist im Sinne von Kontrolle natürlich leichter, ein Volk, eine Währung, ein Markt usw. zu kontrollieren. Dahin soll der Weg ja im Grunde gehen. Gebilde wie die EU, sind genau gegen das was ich in den ersten Sätzen sagte und sowas kann jemand mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand nicht gutheißen. Abgesehen vom wirtschaftlichem Schaden was den einzelnen Menschen zuteil wird, wird man mit der Zeit auch noch seiner Herkunft und seinen Idealen beraubt. Bzw. die Menschen die onehin gleich so denken und uneingeschränkt ohne darüber nachgedacht zu haben dafür sind, schaden sich gleich selbst.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich wäre für einen europäischen Staat und ein Ende des veralteten nationalem Denken. Wir in Europa sind so ähnlich aber einfache Sture Dickköpfe die sich alle nicht trauen....


Wir haben fast 900 Jahre gebraucht um Deutschland zu vereinen wie lange das wohl bei Europa dauern wird... Denn hier gibt es noch mehr Unterschiede zwischen den Völkern als innerhalb Deutschland.


----------



## volvo242 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Demokratie ist nicht echt oder unecht


(Doch)
Die einzige Demokratie die es in DE usw. gibt, ist zu wählen wer dein Henker ist. (alternative Parteien fehlen meist komplett)

Anonsten gibt es im praktischen Leben keine Demokratie.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es noch mindestens 100 Jahre, wenn nicht mehr.
> Dafür sind die Kulturen einfach zu unterschiedlich, auch im Habsburgerreich gab es ja viele Probleme.
> Es gibt halt wirklich noch viele latente Feindschaften und viel Misstrauen, und das wird sich nicht ändern solange gewisse Generationen noch leben.


Genau! In England rennen die Blagen die zu faul zum wählen waren und denen das Ergebnis jetzt nicht passt schon mit Schildern rum auf denen "Weiße alte Männer sterbt endlich" steht. Läuft!


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> (Doch)
> Die einzige Demokratie die es in DE usw. gibt, ist zu wählen wer dein Henker ist. (alternative Parteien fehlen meist komplett)
> 
> Anonsten gibt es im praktischen Leben keine Demokratie.


Willst du lieber Onkel Adolf zurück?
Außerdem steht es dir jederzeit frei, eine eigene Partei zu gründen. Ein weiterer Vorteil eines demokratischen Systems.


----------



## oyvey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Für einige hier scheint demokratie nur dann vorhanden zu sein wenn nur Ihre Meinung vertreten wird und keine andere. Das ist mit verlaub aber keine Demokratie sondern das Gegenteil


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



oyvey schrieb:


> Für einige hier scheint demokratie nur dann vorhanden zu sein wenn nur Ihre Meinung vertreten wird und keine andere. Das ist mit verlaub aber keine Demokratie sondern das Gegenteil


Um wen geht es denn konkret? Bzw welche Seite sprichst du hier an? Pro bzw Contra EU?


----------



## volvo242 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Willst du lieber Onkel Adolf zurück?
> 
> Außerdem steht es dir jederzeit frei, eine eigene Partei zu gründen. Ein weiterer Vorteil eines demokratischen Systems.


Hmmm Merkel und Gauck oder Adi, ich lass das jetzt mal unkommentiert

Sicher steht es ein jeden Frei (Theoretisch) eine Partei zu gründen,
aber das recht hohe Startkapital steht dabei einigen im Weg.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Hmmm Merkel und Gauck oder Adi, ich lass das jetzt mal unkommentiert
> 
> *Sicher steht es ein jeden Frei (Theoretisch) eine Partei zu gründen,
> aber das recht hohe Startkapital steht dabei einigen im Weg.*



Warum "theoretisch"? Und welches Startkapital?
Du kannst eine Partei gründen.....wenn du willst sofort.
Der Bundeswahlleiter


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Genau! In England rennen die Blagen die zu faul zum wählen waren und denen das Ergebnis jetzt nicht passt schon mit Schildern rum auf denen "Weiße alte Männer sterbt endlich" steht. Läuft!



Ich glaube niemand hat ernsthaft damit gerechnet das dieses Ergebnis bei rum kommt.
Klar, jetzt im Nachhinein sagen sich einige Millionen Engländer "ach Mist wär ich doch zur Wahl gegangen".


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

7 Schritte bis zur Partei: In Deutschland eine Partei grunden - so geht's

Wir sind ja nicht Japan 



> Hmmm Merkel und Gauck oder Adi, ich lass das jetzt mal unkommentiert


 Ich glaube so einen billigen populismus lassen wir lieber unkommentiert 

Zum Thema Verlust der Identität. (auch wenn ihr jetzt meinen Lebensgang nachverfolgen könnte) Ich fühle mich als Resthauser und als Cloppenburger. Ich bin Niedersachser, aber auch Aachener. Ich fühle mich als Deutscher und Europäer. Durch meinen internationalen Werdegang aber hauptsächlich als Mensch. Alles dieses sind meine Identitäten und die gehen auch nicht verloren dadurch, dass ich jetzt in Bayern lebe. Identität und Tradition geht nur verloren, wenn sie den Menschen nicht wichtig genug ist und nicht weil eine größere Organisationseinheit es größer einfasst. 
Man schaue sich andere Länder an wie China. Dort gibt es unglaublich viele unterschiedliche Kulturen, die alle nicht verloren gegangen sind und als welche sie sich fühlen und trotzdem fühlen sie sich gleichzeitig als Chinesen. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. 
Wenn man mal längere Zeit in einer nicht christlich geprägten Gemeinschaft gelebt hat, merkt man wirklich wie ähnlich alle europäischen "Nationen" eigentlich sind und weshalb ein Europäischer Gemeinschaftsstaat Sinn ergeben würde und das kleinnationale Denken keine Zukunft haben wird.


----------



## oyvey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Um wen geht es denn konkret? Bzw welche Seite sprichst du hier an? Pro bzw Contra EU?



Die die es betrifft werden es schon verstanden haben. Und Pro oder Contra EU muss auch jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.3
Heisst ich spreche hier beide Seiten an.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



oyvey schrieb:


> Die die es betrifft werden es schon verstanden haben. Und Pro oder Contra EU muss auch jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.3
> Heisst ich spreche hier beide Seiten an.


Ich fühl mich nicht angesprochen, steh aber auf einer Seite.


----------



## oyvey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich nicht angesprochen, steh aber auf einer Seite.



So schwer kanns weiss Gott nicht zu verstehen sein. Man mus auch nicht aus jeden kommentar eine Abhandlung zaubern. 

Fakt ist: das andere eine andere Meinung haben weis ich. Ich akzeptiere das und wenn es mir nicht passt lass ich es unkommentiert.

Kopfschütteln kann ich auch im stillen.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



oyvey schrieb:


> So schwer kanns weiss Gott nicht zu verstehen sein. Man mus auch nicht aus jeden kommentar eine Abhandlung zaubern.
> 
> Fakt ist: das andere eine andere Meinung haben weis ich. Ich akzeptiere das und wenn es mir nicht passt lass ich es unkommentiert.
> 
> Kopfschütteln kann ich auch im stillen.


Man kann trotzdem über jede Meinung diskutieren. Und durchaus zum Schluss kommen, dass eine Meinung vollkommen sinnlos oder falsch ist.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wie Leo sagt, so funktioniert eine Diskussion. Man versucht gegenseitig die Positionen des anderen zu prüfen und gucken wo und auf welche Fakten diese Position beruht und entsprechend belastbar ist. Anschließend kann man dann für sich selbst entscheiden, ob die eigenen oder die fremde Position eher seiner Gewichtung der Fakten entspricht und entsprechend für einen selbst die "richtigere" ist.


----------



## oyvey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Sicher aber es gibt abstruse Meinung gegen die brauch man nicht diskutieren weil der Meinungsgeber doch schon gar nicht diskutieren kann.

Wieso gegen Wände rennen anstatt bestimmte Leute einfach in Ihren Gedanken frei schwelgen zu lassen. Die meisten lesen doch selbst das es Bullshit is.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Da geht es darum, dass man Unsinn, gerade vom Gedankengut gefährlichen Unsinn, nicht einfach stehen lassen sollte, damit nicht dritte diesen eventuell als gut ansehen. Schließlich wurde auch kein Argument dagegen gebracht, was im Umkehrschluss bedeuten könnte, dass es keine Gegenargumente gibt. Dazu sieht man erst, ob eine Diskussion möglich ist, wenn diese zu Stande kommt. Wer vorher schon die Fahne in den Wind wirft, macht es sich da etwas einfach.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



oyvey schrieb:


> Sicher aber es gibt abstruse Meinung gegen die brauch man nicht diskutieren weil der Meinungsgeber doch schon gar nicht diskutieren kann.
> 
> Wieso gegen Wände rennen anstatt bestimmte Leute einfach in Ihren Gedanken frei schwelgen zu lassen. Die meisten lesen doch selbst das es Bullshit is.


Manchen Schwachsinn sollte man einfach nicht unkommtiert lassen, da ehms manchmal gefährlich oder schlicht falsch ist.
Wenn der Kluge immer nachgibt, wird die Welt von den Dummen regiert.


----------



## oyvey (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wenn Die in Foren wie hier aufschlagen machen die das nur weil es Ihnen spass macht euch zu ärgern.

Übrigens um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.

Wer auf Twitter ist und mal sehen will was seit dem Brexit leider abgeht in der UK checkt mal: Post Ref Racism (@PostRefRacism) | Twitter


----------



## volvo242 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum "theoretisch"? Und welches Startkapital?
> Du kannst eine Partei gründen.....wenn du willst sofort.
> Der Bundeswahlleiter



Die Werbung für die Partei, Büro usw. finanziert sich von selbst


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Mitgliederbeitrag. Machen die großen auch so. Wenn du natürlich mit einer ein-Mann-Partei Deutschlandweit antreten willst, ist das sehr ambitioniert.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Die Werbung für die Partei, Büro usw. finanziert sich von selbst



Wenn man will findet man immer einen Grund, weshalb man angeblich nicht selbst tätig werden kann. 

Aber Populismus und "Alles Betrüger und Verbrecher" Schreie sind halt wesentlich einfacher und dazu ja noch kostenlos.


----------



## volvo242 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Mitgliederbeitrag.



So einfach ist das nicht, 
eine damalig Neue Partei (nicht mehr existent) die nur beim Bundesland mitgemacht hatte, hatte alleine die Wahl usw. zusammen 94 000 euro gekostet

Wenn alles so einfach, lustig und tralala wäre, gäbe es viel mehr Parteien 




> Wenn man will findet man immer einen Grund, weshalb man angeblich nicht selbst tätig werden kann.
> 
> Aber Populismus und "Alles Betrüger und Verbrecher" Schreie sind halt wesentlich einfacher und dazu ja noch kostenlos.


Das gleiche kann man von dir behaupten,
mal was  zu machen das es nicht nach Rechts ausufert, nö du kreidest die Leute lieber im Forum an.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

15.000 Mitglieder und jeder 5€ im Monat / 60€ im Jahr. Theoretisch reichen 15€ im Jahr, da Wahlen idR nur alle 4 Jahre sind 

Dabei gibt es ja bereits enorm viele Partein (Liste der politischen Parteien in Deutschland – Wikipedia)
Vielleicht muss man nur die richtige finden


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht,
> eine damalig Neue Partei (nicht mehr existent) die nur beim Bundesland mitgemacht hatte, hatte alleine die Wahl usw. zusammen 94 000 euro gekostet
> 
> Wenn alles so einfach, lustig und tralala wäre, gäbe es viel mehr Parteien



Ändert nichts daran, dass es dir unser Grundgesetz ermöglicht, eine Partei zu gründen und damit in die jeweiligen Parlamente einzuziehen. Du könntest dich ebenso als 1-Mann-Partei aufstellen lassen. Wer natürlich meint, aus dem stehgreif direkt die Regierung bilden zu können, hat sich natürlich geschnitten.
Unser System besteht aus Interessensgemeisnchaften. Man kann selbst eine bilden oder eben einer bestehenden beitreten. Dafür braucht man einzig und allein sich selbst. 



volvo242 schrieb:


> Das gleiche kann man von dir behaupten,
> mal was  zu machen das es nicht nach Rechts ausufert, nö du kreidest die Leute lieber im Forum an.



Ich kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern geschrieben zu haben, wie ich mich politisch Beteilige.


----------



## volvo242 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss man nur die richtige finden



Das habe ich schon es gibt genau 2, aber dort läuft es halt auch nicht so gut und sind 2 Gegensätzte ansich




BigBubby schrieb:


> 15.000 Mitglieder


Hat ja eh jede Partei


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Hier ist ein schöner Artikel. Erinnert mich doch stark an manches Dorf in Sachsen View from Wales: town showered with EU cash votes to leave EU | UK news | The Guardian





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Toller Anfang, leider haben sie nicht passend angeknüpft



Und hier die EU Variante: http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9YPKOo_460sv.mp4


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen eine Vereinheitlichungn und Zerstörung jedweder Identifikation von Menschen.



Und was ein Mensch ist, ist deiner Meinung nach über eine Staatsbürgerschafts-Zeile im Perso definiert  



> Aber es ist im Sinne von Kontrolle natürlich leichter, ein Volk, eine Währung, ein Markt usw. zu kontrollieren.



Eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. divide et impera klappt auch hervorragend mit z.B. der öffentlichen Meinung




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir haben fast 900 Jahre gebraucht um Deutschland zu vereinen wie lange das wohl bei Europa dauern wird... Denn hier gibt es noch mehr Unterschiede zwischen den Völkern als innerhalb Deutschland.



Wir haben Deutschland vereinigt? Wieso hat das niemand der CSU gesagt? 




Leob12 schrieb:


> Manchen Schwachsinn sollte man einfach nicht unkommtiert lassen, da ehms manchmal gefährlich oder schlicht falsch ist.
> Wenn der Kluge immer nachgibt, wird die Welt von den Dummen regiert.



Für Schwachsinn, der falsch und gefährlich ist, gibt es die Forenregeln. Diskussionen mit Leuten, die nicht diskutieren, sondern Propaganda verbreiten wollen, ist leider kontraproduktiv. Das vergessen leider viele (auch Profis) im Umgang mit Populisten:
Wenn du eine zwei Zeilen Unwahrheit mit zwei Seiten Fakten widerlegst, dann lesen sehr viele Menschen zwei Zeilen Unwahrheit und zwei Absätze Fakten, die so gar keinen Sinn machen. 




BigBubby schrieb:


> Mitgliederbeitrag. Machen die großen auch so. Wenn du natürlich mit einer ein-Mann-Partei Deutschlandweit antreten willst, ist das sehr ambitioniert.



Aber wenn er doch der eine Mann mit der einzig wahren Meinung für das ganze Reich ganz Deutschland ist?


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Auch ganz schön dazu: Bullshit 9.0: Wut sticht Wahrheit - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Auch ganz schön dazu: Bullshit 9.0: Wut sticht Wahrheit - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Sehe ich ähnlich.....

Übrigens ist eines meiner liebsten Hobbys (seit ca. 2-3 Jahren) die Kommentare unter "Krisen-Artikeln" zu lesen.
Bringt mir immer Spaß und Freude und die Erkenntnis wie viele Menschen "DIE WAHRHEIT" kennen.
Hier z.B.: AfD, Terror, Brexit: Zeitenwende in Europa? - FOCUS Online
--> die Kommentare sind unterhaltsamer als der Artikel.
....achso, merkt euch --> MERKEL IST SCHULD, egal an was!


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Da sind wir Brüder im Geiste. Teilweise lese ich schon nicht mehr die Artikel. Gerade wenn es um Vorhersagen und Daten zu Arbeitslose und der Wirtschaftslage geht.

Edit: ALoha bei den Focus Artikel bzw. den Kommentaren kann man es fast mit der Angst bekommen...


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

-- Doppelpost --


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Da sind wir Brüder im Geiste. Teilweise lese ich schon nicht mehr die Artikel. Gerade wenn es um Vorhersagen und Daten zu Arbeitslose und der Wirtschaftslage geht.
> 
> Edit: *ALoha bei den Focus Artikel bzw. den Kommentaren kann man es fast mit der Angst bekommen..*.



DAS WIRD DOCH WOHL MAL SAGEN DÜRFEN!!!!!!!

// 
Kommentare sind das eine, diverse Facebook-hetz-Gruppen das andere.
Dort hat sich aber relativ schnell eine sehr witzige Gegenfront gebildet, welche die Hetze durch den Kakao zieht.
Ein Beispiel wäre KOA (kriminelle Ostdeutsche abschieben), bevor hier einer meckert --> ich bin selbst "Ostdeutscher", erkenne aber die Satire in dieser Gruppe.
Ein kleines Posting von der Gruppe als Beispiel:
"Ohne die Wiedervereinigung könnten wir alle mit 25 in Rente gehen! FAKT!!!!!"

Oder der Kommentar zu einem Foto von einer gesprayten Wand, auf der (schlecht gesprüht) "Wessis raus" steht.......Kommentar:
"Allgegenwärtige Westdeutschfeindlichkeit im eigenen Westdeutschland! Diesmal: Hamburg"


----------



## oyvey (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich muss zugeben das auch ich gerne Zeitungsberichte online lese in Zeitungen wo ich drunter Kommentare lesen kann. Nur lesen nich ma selber kommentieren. Das ist manchmal besser als Kino.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ....achso, merkt euch --> MERKEL IST SCHULD, egal an was!



Noch nicht gewust? Und sofern Merkel mal wieder im Urlaub ist nimmt man einfach als Ausweichsündenbock die Griechen.
Erdogans Anhänger machen es übrigens nicht anders, sind grade keinen vom Westen aufgestachtelten freien Jornalisten zur Hand schiebt man die Schuld einfach den Kurden in die Schuhe, den wie heißt es so schön?
Von den Populisten des Westen lernen heißt siegen lernen, besonders seit dem Britischen exit!


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel wäre KOA (kriminelle Ostdeutsche abschieben), bevor hier einer meckert --> ich bin selbst "Ostdeutscher",



Wohin denn ?


----------



## Grestorn (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wohin denn ?



Nach Chile natürlich. Die habe ja schon Erfahrung!


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ah, man möchte GB damit bloßstellen, nur weil sie mal was Richtig gemacht haben, Das Konstrukt der EU ist nicht das was es mal angedacht war, aber es  herrscht Regulierungswahn, und die EU billigt absichtlich den Tod von Millionen Menschen, i ch hoffe der DE Exit kommt auch irgendwann aber da glaube ich eher das Deutschland das Licht ausmachen wird



Diejenigen, die den Brexit am meisten bedauern sind junge Leute. In deren Altersgruppe lag die Wahlbeteiligung bei mageren 36%. Je höher das Alter, desto höher die Wahlbeteiligung. Es jammern also genau die über den Brexit, die zum größten Teil nicht abgestimmt haben


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es jammern also genau die über den Brexit, die zum größten Teil nicht abgestimmt haben



Ist ja hier nicht anders.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die den Brexit am meisten bedauern sind junge Leute. In deren Altersgruppe lag die Wahlbeteiligung bei mageren 36%.


Dazu habe ich bis heute keine belastbaren Zahlen gesehen. Umfragen bei Yougov kann jeder beantworten.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die den Brexit am meisten bedauern sind junge Leute. In deren Altersgruppe lag die Wahlbeteiligung bei mageren 36%. Je höher das Alter, desto höher die Wahlbeteiligung. Es jammern also genau die über den Brexit, die zum größten Teil nicht abgestimmt haben



Quelle für die 36%?


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

FAZ, SZ, Welt, Spiegel, such dir was aus. Haben alle über die Zahlen berichtet.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> FAZ, SZ, Welt, Spiegel, such dir was aus. Haben alle über die Zahlen berichtet.


Welt bezieht sich auf ein Twitter Bild sowie eine YouGov-Umfrage...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Eben. 
Afaik sind "Exitpolls" in GB immer noch komplett verboten. Also gibt es aussagekräftige Zahlen eigentlich nur vom Wahlbüro und die machen keine Aussagen über das Alter der Wähler.
Oder um es anders auszudrücken: Yougov war vor der Wahl auch der Meinung dass es keinen Brexit geben wird.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ist doch sowieso egal. Ich verstehe das Gelaber von wegen "Die Alten haben uns unsere Zukunft geraubt" eh nicht. Als wenn die Zukunft was festes wäre dass die Jugend auf dem Tablett serviert bekommt. Das ist bullshit! Die Zukunft ist das was die junge Generation daraus macht, und Zukunft gibt es auch ohne EU. Vielleicht sogar eine bessere, wer kann das wissen. Natürlich läuft die EU Propaganda jetzt auf Hochtouren, man muss den Briten unbedingt einimpfen dass sie so schlecht dran sein werden ohne die EU, Norwegen geht es ja auch so unheimlich dreckig oder der Schweiz. Da beschwört man auch den dritten Weltkrieg herauf weil ja sofort alle Länder übereinander herfallen wenn die EU abgeschafft wird. Das ganze ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

*Gähn*, zum letzten Mal: 
Norwegen und die Schweiz sind Teil der Europäischen Freihandelszone und müssen dafür die vier Freiheiten einhalten. --> So ziemlich alles was die Leave Kampagne für böse an der EU ausgemacht hat gibt es auch dort.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Tja, dann schau dir mal an was die ach so tolle EU für ihren ach so tollen Binnenmarkt von denen verlangt.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Bilaterale Vertrage zwischen der Schweiz und der Europaischen Union – Wikipedia


----------



## DanielSon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ob die sich sicher sind, das richtige getan zu haben? Scheint mittlerweile das Land mehr zu spalten als es vorher war.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das wird sich noch herausstellen. Aber mal was anderes, passt ja eigentlich auch hier rein, der Öxit. In der deutschen Presse liest man jetzt dass bei der angeblich manipulierten Wahl des Präsidenten angeblich nicht manipuliert wurde aber das Verfassungsgericht doch entschieden hat dass die Wahl wiederholt werden muss. Ich kenne jetzt natürlich das österreichische Recht nicht, Leob  du bist doch Österreicher. Kannst du da was zu sagen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Sicher ist, dass sich die Brexit-Wähler Illusionen von der Unabhängigkeit Großbritaniens  machen.  Cherrypicking wird die EU zu verhindern wissen, was nichts anderes bedeutet, als dass Unabhängigkeit nur möglich ist, wenn GB auf alle Annehmlichkeiten verzichtet und keine besonderen Abkommen mit der EU schließt. Das wäre aber wiederrum so dämlich, dass ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann. Unterm Strich ist und bleibt der Brexit also Schwachsinn hoch 10.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Demokratische Entscheidungen sind also Schwachsinn hoch 10. Pippi Langstrumpf oder was?


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Auch demokratisch herbeigeführte Entscheidungen können schwachsinnig  sein. Z.B.  wenn im Vorfeld eine Kampagne geführt wurde, die auf  Lügen, falschen Versprechungen und Illusionen basierte.  Dann also eher  Pinocchio...


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Also wie jede Wahl.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das Problem dieser Wahl wie oben mal geschrieben war, dass viele nicht pro und contra eu, sonder pro und contra Cameron gewählt haben und pro & contra immigranten. Der typische Fall von Aufgabenstellung verfehlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.....
> 
> Übrigens ist eines meiner liebsten Hobbys (seit ca. 2-3 Jahren) die Kommentare unter "Krisen-Artikeln" zu lesen.
> Bringt mir immer Spaß und Freude und die Erkenntnis wie viele Menschen "DIE WAHRHEIT" kennen.



Da musst du gar nicht nach Krisenartikeln suchen. Hier im WPW-Unterforum gibt es einige wunderbare Miniaturmodelle genau des Verhaltens, was Lobo da anprangert.




Amon schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch herausstellen. Aber mal was anderes, passt ja eigentlich auch hier rein, der Öxit. In der deutschen Presse liest man jetzt dass bei der angeblich manipulierten Wahl des Präsidenten angeblich nicht manipuliert wurde aber das Verfassungsgericht doch entschieden hat dass die Wahl wiederholt werden muss. Ich kenne jetzt natürlich das österreichische Recht nicht, Leob  du bist doch Österreicher. Kannst du da was zu sagen?



Soweit ich das als nicht-Ösi mitbekommen habe, gab es massive Verstöße gegen das Wahlrecht, aber keine Hinweise für eine bewusste Wahlfälschung. Es muss also neu gewählt werden, aber es nicht zwingend mit einem anderen Ergebnis zu rechnen bzw. wenn dann durch Veränderungen der Wahlbeteiligung als Reaktion auf das erste Ergebnis.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch herausstellen. Aber mal was anderes, passt ja eigentlich auch hier rein, der Öxit. In der deutschen Presse liest man jetzt dass bei der angeblich manipulierten Wahl des Präsidenten angeblich nicht manipuliert wurde aber das Verfassungsgericht doch entschieden hat dass die Wahl wiederholt werden muss. Ich kenne jetzt natürlich das österreichische Recht nicht, Leob  du bist doch Österreicher. Kannst du da was zu sagen?


Manipulationen konnten vom Verfassungsreichtshof nicht nachgewiesen werden. Es gab Formalfehler (Wahlkarten zu früh geöffnet, und das Innenministerium hat die Wahlergebnisse anscheinend zu früh veröffentlicht. 
"Abgesegnet" wurden die Formalfehler bei den Wahllokalen von allen anwesenden Beisitzern. Und genau wegen jenen Leuten wird die Wahl wiederholt. Kostet halt wieder Unmengen an Steuergeld und lässt Österreich in der Weltöffentlichkeit halt wie ein rückständiges Land aussehen. 
Und das beste: Die Wahlen sind bis jetzt immer genau so abgelaufen. 
Ergo müsste man alles anfechten. Und anscheinend reicht es wenn es Raum für Manipulation gibt, dass eine Wahl wiederholt wird. Ich freue mich schon auf zukünftige Wahlen. 

Ein Öxit wäre für unser Land der wirtschaftliche Tod. Wird sind klein, haben keine Bodenschätze oder nennenswerte Industrie, der Industriestandort Österreich wäre noch unattraktiver. Außerdem haben wir kein Geld um uns in die Handelszone einzukaufen wie die Schweiz oder Norwegen. Wir exportieren viele Agrarprodukte, die wären dann im Ausland teurer, ergo würde der Export sinken. Importe wären teurer, und Österreich wäre dem freien Markt komplett hilflos ausgeliefert. 
Dann könnte man sich vielleicht als Kolonie an Bayern anhängen oder so. 
Für Österreich wäre ein Austritt der Todesstoß für die ohnehin schwache Wirtschaft, deswegen kein Wunder dass diese Öxit-Forderung von einem Rechtspopulisten kommt, der wieder Stimmen für die Wahl braucht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das nächste "Leave-Männchen" knickt ein. 

Ruckzug als Ukip-Chef: "Ich will mein Leben zuruck" – Farage tritt ab - DIE WELT


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das nächste "Leave-Männchen" knickt ein.
> 
> Ruckzug als Ukip-Chef: "Ich will mein Leben zuruck" – Farage tritt ab - DIE WELT


Tja, nun will niemand von den Populisten verantwortlich sein für all die negativen Effekte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Christoph Waltz regt das auf. 

Brexit: Christoph Waltz nennt Nigel Farage "Oberratte" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich spiel gerade Bioshock Infinite und da ist oft die Rede von falschen Hirten. Aber das Treiben dieser Brexit-Gallionsfiguren kannste nicht mal als die Taten falscher Hirten bezeichnen. Selbst das wäre noch zu viel der Ehre. Das sind Trolle.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Farage tritt nur als Parteichef zurück weil er sein Ziel erreicht sieht. Ja wirklich ein wahrer Feigling dieser Mann. 
Und Waltz hat auch eine Meinung dazu super. Ich freu mich schon zu hören was Till Schweiger zu dem Rücktritt zu sagen hat.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Farage tritt nur als Parteichef zurück weil er sein Ziel erreicht sieht. Ja wirklich ein wahrer Feigling dieser Mann.
> Und Waltz hat auch eine Meinung dazu super. Ich freu mich schon zu hören was Till Schweiger zu dem Rücktritt zu sagen hat.



Man stelle sich vor, der Brexit käme plötzlich doch nicht, oder in stark abgeschwächter Form (das einzig keine GB Flagge mehr in Brüssel weht) 
Ja, Ziel erreicht


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Der Brexit kommt und England ist mit Wales weg von der EU. Die Schotten und Nord Iren sind drin und lachen sich einen Ast.
Dann gibt es dicke Grenzzäune zwischen Schottland und England.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Farage sieht das Ziel erreicht. Ob es nun wirklich durchgesetzt wird ist natürlich noch nicht sicher. Noch ist niemand ausgetreten. Und Schulz trotziges verlangen nach der "Kündigung" bis Dienstag wurde natürlich nicht erfüllt. Zudem macht Farage im EU Parlament weiter. "Buhu er kassiert weiter Gelder von der EU."  Wäre er jedoch auch dort zurückgetreten hätte man noch mehr gehört "die miese Ratte verlässt das Schiff". 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Bin da ja sehr neutral und weder für leave oder remain.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich bin dafür, dass die Briten den Anker lichten und rüber zum großen Bruder schippern. Dort können sie dann unterkommen. Hier will ich die nicht mehr haben.
Wer meint, immer nur die Schokoladenseite haben zu wollen und die Krümel ablehnt, hat in der EU nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Keine Ahnung, ob Farage ein Feigling ist.  Aber die Übernahme von Verantwortung sieht anders aus.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Verantwortung müsste die UKIP übernehmen, die sich  bestimmt einen neuen Parteichef wählt. Desweiteren kann man die Frage nach der Verantwortung jetzt auf die Regierenden abstreifen. UKIP kann da momentan wenig machen. Auch das Argument X Millionen könnten nach dem Brexit in den Bereich Y fließen ist natürlich leicht anzubringen, wenn man selbst überhaupt keine Entscheidungen treffen kann und diese Forderung einfach an andere stellt. Momentan müsste erstmal ein neuer Verantwortungsträger gewählt werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Der Verantwortungsträger sollte einer der Spitze der ehemaligen Leave-Kampage sein. Johnson z.B., aber der stellt sich ja leider nicht zur Wahl. Warum eigentlich nicht?

Farage und Johnson: Verantwortungslose Zocker - Brexit - FAZ


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Weil er keinen Plan hat. Er wollte zwar gerne eine gute Position in der Opposition, aber niemals die Regierung bilden. "Leider" war er zu erfolgreich.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Weil es ein scheiß anstrengender Job ist bei dem man ordentlich auf der Fresse landen kann und man gegebenfalls Versprechungen einhalten müsste.  Es soll doch wieder eine starke Frau kommen, die von Johnson jetzt auch unterstützt wird. Ist ähnlich wie bei der Suche nach einem Kanzlerkandidat der SPD alle unterstützen Siggi bei der Niederlage gegen Merkel. 

UKIP würde in nationalen Wahlen genug Stimmen bekommen um zu regieren?


----------



## QUAD4 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

schade das farange weg ist. er war aufrichtig im gegensatz zum rest in eu parlament.
sehr warscheinlich das er mit dem leben bedroht wurde. die linken faschisten sind heutzutage ja überall  
jetzt geht der eu wahnsinn weiter und höchstwarscheinlich wird england nicht aus der eu gelassen. aber so ist das eben in der zwangsgemeinschaft EU.

SR 1003 - Nigel Farage Quit After Death Threats - YouTube
http://www.compact-online.de/nigel-farage-tritt-ab-wurde-er-bedroht/

edit: Schweiz Magazin -  Das Schweizer Nachrichten online Magazin - Nigel Farage: Brexit-Gegner drohten mit Vergewaltigung


> Nur wenige Stunden, nachdem die Labour-Abgeordnete Jo Cox erstochen und erschossen wurde, drohte ein Rapper in England dem UKIP Vorsitzenden Nigel Farage damit seine jungen Töchter von einer grossen Gruppe muslimischer Migranten vergewaltigen zu lassen, berichtet express.co.uk.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

....widewidewie sie uns gefällt....


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ein aufrechtiges Mitglied des EU Parlamentes wäre (so absurd es auf den ersten Blick vielleicht klingt) z.B. Martin Sonneborn, aber sicher nicht ein rechtspopulistischer Investmentbanker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Brexit kommt und England ist mit Wales weg von der EU. Die Schotten und Nord Iren sind drin und lachen sich einen Ast.
> Dann gibt es dicke Grenzzäune zwischen Schottland und England.



Für Irland und Schottland ist das die Wahl zwischen Pest und Colera. Die können auf die EU ebensowenig verzichten, wie auf ihren unmittelbaren Nachbarn und wichtigsten Partner in einer ganzen Reihe von Dingen. Und jetzt müssen sie sich entscheiden...




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob Farage ein Feigling ist.  Aber die Übernahme von Verantwortung sieht anders aus.



1A Populistenarsch. Märchen erzählen, Wähler manipulieren, Wahlen beeinflussen - aber überhaupt kein Interesse daran haben, Politik zu machen 

An Stelle von Labour würde ich nur den Premier zurücktreten, sondern komplette Neuwahlen veranstalten - mit dem ausdrücklichen Punkt 1 im Programm, dass man sich nur an einer 100%igen "Stay"-Regierung beteiligen wird. Ein demokratisches Volk kann wählen, was es für richtig hält - aber es soll sich dann auch jemanden suchen, der das umsetzen will und kann.


----------



## QUAD4 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ....widewidewie sie uns gefällt....



das machen sozialisten doch ebenfalls und zwingen die masse per gesetz zu allem was ihnen in den kram passt


----------



## Poulton (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Damit wäre ja geklärt wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat.


----------



## QUAD4 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

jetzt wirds auch deutlicher mit den morddrohungen gegen farange und seiner familie.

Oliver Janich - Hier wird Farage deutlicher, dass... | Facebook


> Hier wird Farage deutlicher, dass Morddrohungen der Grund waren, warum er zurückgetreten ist. Auch hierzulande nehmen die Drohungen und Gewalttaten der Linksfaschisten zu.
> Im Falle von Farage kamen aber ganz bestimmt sehr glaubwürdige Drohungen dazu, die von Kreisen ausgesprochen wurden, die ihm klar gemacht haben, dass das keine Mordanschläge von Amateuren sein werden.
> Das Schlimme ist nicht nur, dass Leute wie wir, die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, ständig mit dem Tode bedroht werden, das Allerschlimmste ist die breite Bevölkerung die schweigend zustimmt oder mit der Schulter zuckt.
> Und dann muss man sich von dem Abschaum auch noch anhören, man würde nicht genug kämpfen, obwohl man jeden Tag sein Leben riskiert.
> Ich drücke Farage und seiner Familie alle Daumen, dass er damit ihr Leben gerettet hat.


Nigel Farage EXCLUSIVE: Why I HAD to quit - Death threats take their toll on Ukip leader | Politics | News | Daily Express


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

...und was genau sagt das aus? Dass unsere Gesellschaft verroht ist und keinen Respekt mehr vor dem Leben hat? Wahrscheinlich.
ABER:
Es ist von rechter Seite nicht besser, ganz im Gegenteil. Siehe: Jo Cox.

Farage erhielt "_nur_" Morddrohungen.
Cox _wurde_ ermordet. Von einem _Rechts_extremen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Maas erhielt jüngts auch Morddrohungen, genauso wie Özdemir. Dafür gibts  Polizeischutz. Aufgrund der Hass-Kampagne von Farage & Co ist Jo  Cox tot und fremdenfeindliche Übergiffe und Straftaten haben sich laut  einer Meldung der britischen Polizei nach dem Brexit verfünffacht. Ich habe kein Mitleid mit diesen Volksverhetzern, die sollen jetzt gefälligst die Suppe auslöffeln. Das ist das Mindeste.


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Mitleid mit diesen Volksverhetzern, die sollen jetzt gefälligst die Suppe auslöffeln. Das ist das Mindeste.



Schon sehr einseitig:
einerseits;
werden (von den Linken) Steine auf friedliche Demos geworfen.

andererseits; 
die tollen Asylwerber wo eig. jeden Tag einer in den Regio Zeitungen steht wo dieser im/in/am Schwimbad/Stadt/Spielplatz (Kinder); belästigt, missbraucht


Die Polizei kann nicht richtig arbeiten, 
da es von den Linken sonst wieder Aufrufe gibt von wegen Polizeiwillkür



Wenn es so weiter geht, 
seid ihr selbst Schuld wenn es bei uns wirklich einen Radikalen rechtsruck gibt.
(Ein Schweden oder UK mit NoGo Areas und täglichen missbrauch werden die Menschen hier nicht lange tollerieren)


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Bullshit. Guck dir mal Kriminalstatistiken an bevor du hier diesen Mist erzählst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

*volvo242* 

Bedenke  dass wir in England auch Ausländer sind. Die Fremdenfeindlichkeit richtet sich derzeit nicht nur gegen Asylanten, sondern auch gegen einheimische EU-Bürger, die dort im Rahmen der Freizügigkeit hingezogen sind. Vor allem Polen sind betroffen, aber natürlich auch Deutsche.


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Bullshit. Guck dir mal Kriminalstatistiken an bevor du hier diesen Mist erzählst.


Getroffene Hunde bellen (Welche den? die Offizielle Geschönte oder das Original)


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Aber die Käseblätter, ach ne Lügenpresse nennt ihr sie, der vertraut ihr mehr. Aber natürlich nur, wenn sie in euer Weltbild passt


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

*Lach* sag bloß du glaubst alles was Offiziell ist?, dann träum mal weiter,
selbst bei den Arbeitslosen wird der Bericht verschönert.


Arbeitslose:
Die Statistik wird immer dan "Akutalisiert" wenn Saison ist
Die Arbeitslosen in nutzlosen Zwangskursen werden auch nicht berücksichtigt 


Auf mehr gehe ich bei dir nicht ein, sind ja alle Lügenpresse schreier


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Bekannt. Nur kenne ich auch diese bösen Migranten und habe mir dort selbst ein Bild von gemacht. Kannst du das von die Behaupten oder glaubst du nur das was in Facebook und co steht?


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Mehr ausweichen


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ja, das tust du. Aber Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Heilung sagt man.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Getroffene Hunde bellen (Welche den? die Offizielle Geschönte oder das Original)



..widewidwie sie mir gefällt...

Du glaubst eh nur was Du glauben willst, aus den Quellen, die exakt das sagen, was Du eh schon zu wissen glaubst. Mit solchen Menschen ist jede Diskussion sinnlos, da jegliche unpassende Fakten einfach weggeschoben und geleugnet werden.


----------



## Poulton (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Die Arbeitslosen in nutzlosen Zwangskursen werden auch nicht berücksichtigt


Doch, und zwar unter dem Punkt Unterbeschäftigung. Die Zahlen über Unterbeschäftigung für Juni 2016 gibt es hier.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Bekannt. Nur kenne ich auch diese bösen Migranten und habe mir dort selbst ein Bild von gemacht. Kannst du das von die Behaupten oder glaubst du nur das was in Facebook und co steht?



Ist bei dem Thema doch genau das selbe, wie mit der Einbruchsstatistik.... 

Alle schreien auf, die Banden aus Osteuropa plündern uns aus, das liegt alles an den offenen Grenzen, ein Höchststand jagt den nächsten und  die Polizei kann nichts machen. 

Was die Leute dabei versäumen ist, sich mal die Jahre vor 2014 anzuschauen. 2007/08 hatten Wohnungseinbrüche in Deutschland nämlich ihren Tiefpunkt, mit 150.000 Einbrüchen. 
Aktuell sind wir bei etwa 180.000. Zum Vergleich: 1992/93 waren wir bei 220.000 - 240.000 Einbrüchen. 

Und jetzt kommt das witzige : In diesen Jahren waren die Grenzen dicht  Aber Deutsche würden doch nie Einbrüche begehen 


Also? Man muss halt eben auch mit Zahlen/Statistiken schon umgehen können  

Die Zahlen der Arbeitslosen sind ja auch nicht falsch oder gelogen. So wie die Bundesregierung die Zahlen vorträgt, sind diese schon richtig. Behauptet, dass jeder der nicht Arbeitslos ist, mit dem Geld auskommt, hat ja keiner gesagt. 

Aber so ist das eben, lieber aufregen und schreien "Lügenpresse", "Merkel muss weg", als einfach mal etwas tiefer in den Diskurs einzutauchen


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Poulton schrieb:


> Doch, und zwar unter dem Punkt Unterbeschäftigung. Die Zahlen über Unterbeschäftigung für Juni 2016 gibt es hier.


*Applaus* du hast die Amtsseite gefunden, das steht so auf der eigentlichen Statistik die an diverse Medien rausgegeben wird nicht dort

Wobei die Seite der Argentur schon immer suspekt ist, immer gibt es einen Zertifikatsfehler


----------



## Poulton (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also? Man muss halt eben auch mit Zahlen/Statistiken schon umgehen können


Zumal: Die  Definition welche Wissenschaftler (und Statistiker) von Begriffen haben,  sind nicht immer deckungsgleich mit denen, die landläufig von ihnen herrschen. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber so ist das eben, lieber aufregen und schreien "Lügenpresse", "Merkel muss weg", als einfach mal etwas tiefer in den Diskurs einzutauchen


Der eigentliche Treppenwitz ist: Diejenigen welche am lautesten schreien, das ihre Meinung ja die von "das Volk™", "die Mehrheit", "alle", "viele", etc. sei, regelmäßig durch repräsentative Umfragen abgewatscht werden. Jüngst z.B.: Brexit: Deutsche wurden EU-Austritt laut stern-Umfrage klar ablehnen | STERN.de




volvo242 schrieb:


> *Applaus*  du hast die Amtsseite gefunden, das steht so auf der eigentlichen  Statistik die an diverse Medien rausgegeben wird nicht dort


Von den "diversen Medien" werden häufig nur die Arbeitslosenzahlen zitiert, nicht  aber zusätzlich noch die der Unterbeschäftigung.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Alle schreien auf, die Banden aus Osteuropa plündern uns aus,


...was aber leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Außerdem kommen die Arbeitslosenzahlen nicht nur zur Saisonzeit. Nur lesen es da wohl die meisten nur.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...was aber leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.



Nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist im Grunde nur das organisierte Bandenkriminalität durch die offenen Grenzen begünstigt wird. Allerdings ist das Problem nicht so sehr das die Grenzen offen sind als das die länderübergreifende Zusammenarbeit der Strafverfolgungsbehörden eine absolute Katastrophe ist, da faktisch non existent und wen mal doch alles andere als zeitnah.
Genau die braucht es aber nun mal bei EU offenen Grenzen. Kriminalität macht halt nicht freiwillig an einer offenen Landesgrenze halt und es war absolut absehbar das die organisierte Kriminalität die offenen Grenzen ausnutzen wird. Immerhin ist die Gefahr gefasst zu werden ja nahe 0 sobald man einmal über die Grenze ist und selbst das Risiko innerhalb der deutschen Grenzen kurz nach dem Einbruch gefasst zu werden ist gering. 

Ergo, kann man im Grunde nur eines an Hand dieser Statistiken sagen, es ist absolut beschämend das man es in all den Jahren in denen wir nun schon offene Landesgrenzen haben es anscheinend keinem Politiker hier bei uns wichtig genug war mal dafür einzutreten und zu sorgen das organisierte Kriminelle auch über die deutschen Grenzen hinaus zeitnah und effizient verfolgt werden und es ihnen somit nicht mehr so leicht gemacht wird Deutschland als wohlhabenden Selbstbediungsladen zu betachten...


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das Schengen-Abkommen war in dieser Form genauso ein Fehler wie es der Euro war.
Einbrecherbanden aus Georgien sind da nicht das einzige Problem.
Die Politik hat auch bei der Beseitigung von Waffenschiebereien völlig versagt, die Attentäter von Paris beschafften ihre Waffen u.a. vom ehemaligen Militärbeständen aus dem Kosovokrieg.:Terror in Paris: Die Waffen der Attentater - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dazu kommt noch, dass das BKA von den benötigten 80 Beamten, die sich der Einrbuchserien annehmen sollten, nicht mal 10 abstellen kann.
Dass das ganze mittlerweile einen beträchtlichen Versicherungsschaden angerichtet hat, scheint die Bundesregierung ebenso wenig zu interessieren.^^


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ein Grund mehr eher einen Schritt weiter in der EU zu gehen als einen zurück.


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Einbruch ist mir egal, 
ist ja eh jeder versichert und von vielen wird versucht bei einem Einbruch ebenso die Versicherung zu verarschen


Was ich nicht ab kann sind Missbrauch und sowas, das steigt mit dem Islam eben an.

Da kann man als Linker noch 10x im Dreieck springen,
die kennen das nicht, 
je nach Muslimischen Land ist die Heirat zwischen 12 und 14, leicht bekleidete "Frauen" sind Freiwild ohne Rechte, weil in deren Land verboten.


Bin alle 2 Jahre im Iran(großteils Schiiten) die sind noch die gemäßgten,
die meisten Flüchtlinge sind Sunniten


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr eher einen Schritt weiter in der EU zu gehen als einen zurück.



So wie die EU jetzt ist und dann weiter zu gehen?
Two-Face hat es schon geschrieben.
Schengen und Euro in dieser Form nutzen genau wem und wer hat eigentlich mehr Nach als Vorteile?
mMn muesste die EU komplett umgekrempelt werden in ein Vereinigte Staaten von Europa mit zentral organisierterm Grenzschutz, gemeinsamer Wirtschafts und Aussenpolitik.
Was wir aktuell haben ist ein Herumgewurschtel wo gefuehlt nur auf die Wuensche der Wirtschaft eingegangen wird. Gewuerzt mit viel nationalem Interesse der einzelnen Mitglieder.


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Verminaard schrieb:


> mMn muesste die EU komplett umgekrempelt werden in ein Vereinigte Staaten von Europa



Träumer, das wird nicht kommen



Nightslaver schrieb:


> als das die länderübergreifende Zusammenarbeit der Strafverfolgungsbehörden eine absolute Katastrophe ist, da faktisch non existent und wen mal doch alles andere als zeitnah...



Das geht nicht so einfach, vor allem Datenschutz bedingt.

Und ist teilweise auch gut so, siehe England die kacken seit Jahren auf fast jeden Datenschutz


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht so einfach, vor allem Datenschutz bedingt.
> 
> Und ist teilweise auch gut so, siehe England die kacken seit Jahren auf fast jeden Datenschutz



Solange ein Großteil der EU-Staaten bei Abgabe jeder Kompetenz, oder einer gemeinsamen EU-Regelung anfängt sich quer zu stellen und zu blockieren ist es sicher nahezu unmöglich. 
Und England kannst du da nicht zählen, die waren sowieso nie wirklich hinter der EU und haben nur das umgesetzt was für sie irgendwie vorteilhaft erschien, bei allem anderen haben sie sich eigentlich immer quer gestellt. Angefangen hat das schon unter der Fetcher die unzählige Sonderwürste für das UK gegen die EU verhandelt hatte.

Letztlich wäre aber halt notwendig eine gemeinsame Strafverfolgung auf EU-Ebene zu haben, evt. sogar mit Länderübergreifender Kompetenz und Handlungsfähigkeit, halt ehnlich wie in den USA. Sowas brauchst du halt wen nationale Grenzen kein wirkliches "Hindernis" darstellen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Letztlich wäre aber halt notwendig eine gemeinsame Strafverfolgung auf EU-Ebene zu haben, evt. sogar mit Länderübergreifender Kompetenz und Handlungsfähigkeit, halt ehnlich wie in den USA. Sowas brauchst du halt wen nationale Grenzen kein wirkliches "Hindernis" darstellen.


Das eigentlich erschreckende ist: Nichtmal in Deutschland klappt das wirklich Bundeslandübergreifend.
Hessen und seine Nachbarn wollen es Einbrechern schwerer machen  | hessenschau.de | Gesellschaft
Mangelnde Zusammenarbeit: Polizeibehorden ermitteln aneinander vorbei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Maas erhielt jüngts auch Morddrohungen, genauso wie Özdemir. Dafür gibts  Polizeischutz. Aufgrund der Hass-Kampagne von Farage & Co ist Jo  Cox tot und fremdenfeindliche Übergiffe und Straftaten haben sich laut  einer Meldung der britischen Polizei nach dem Brexit verfünffacht. Ich habe kein Mitleid mit diesen Volksverhetzern, die sollen jetzt gefälligst die Suppe auslöffeln. Das ist das Mindeste.


Meinst du die angebliche 9mm Patrone im Briefkasten vom Maas? Ich lach mich jetzt noch kaputt wenn ich da dran denke! Der hat als Bundes Justizminister rund um die Uhr Personenschutz. Meinst du da latscht einer einfach so zum Briefkasten und wirft da ne Patrone rein?

Und der Türken Minister von den Grünen?! Von wem hat er denn die Morddrohungen bekommen? Von Rechtsradikalen? Von Nazis? Vielleicht sogar von der Antifa?! Nein! Die hat er von seinen Landsleuten bekommen! Von den angeblich hier so toll integrierten Türken! Also lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!  Ich habe mit den beiden auch kein Mitleid.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Verminaard schrieb:


> So wie die EU jetzt ist und dann weiter zu gehen?
> Two-Face hat es schon geschrieben.
> Schengen und Euro in dieser Form nutzen genau wem und wer hat eigentlich mehr Nach als Vorteile?
> mMn muesste die EU komplett umgekrempelt werden in ein Vereinigte Staaten von Europa mit zentral organisierterm Grenzschutz, gemeinsamer Wirtschafts und Aussenpolitik.
> Was wir aktuell haben ist ein Herumgewurschtel wo gefuehlt nur auf die Wuensche der Wirtschaft eingegangen wird. Gewuerzt mit viel nationalem Interesse der einzelnen Mitglieder.



Richtig. Hin zum vereinten europa. Ein staat. Das ist der schritt weiter und wenn die staaten endlich erwachsen werden werden sie dieses tun oder die eu wird irgendwann untergehen.


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Letztlich wäre aber halt notwendig eine gemeinsame Strafverfolgung auf EU-Ebene zu haben, evt. sogar mit Länderübergreifender Kompetenz und Handlungsfähigkeit, halt ehnlich wie in den USA. Sowas brauchst du halt wen nationale Grenzen kein wirkliches "Hindernis" darstellen.


Das geht nicht jedes Land hat seine Interessen und Gesetze, 

bevor ich eine EU mit:
Junker, 
ohne Bargeld
Strafe auf Verschlüsselung 
Monsato Monopol auf Nahrungsmittel

habe, zahl ich lieber mit meinem Leben das das nicht eintritt


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> zahl ich lieber mit meinem Leben das das nicht eintritt



Ist das etwa ein Aufruf zur Revolution?


----------



## troppa (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht jedes Land hat seine Interessen und Gesetze,
> 
> bevor ich eine EU mit:
> Junker,
> ...



Was macht das fürn Unterschied, ob du dagegen kämpfst und stirbst oder nicht dagegen zu kämpfen und am Monsato Fraß zu sterben. Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot?! Deinen Kindern kannst dann sowieso nicht mehr sagen, dass du dagegen gekämpf hast.


----------



## Amon (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Unsere Kinder werden uns irgendwann fragen wieso wir nichts getan haben...


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Unsere Kinder werden uns irgendwann fragen wieso wir nichts getan haben...



Sieh es mal so, die Gewissheit das es die Erde irgendwann nicht mehr geben wird hast du wenigstens


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Unsere Kinder werden uns irgendwann fragen wieso wir nichts getan haben...



Das haben sich die Menschen '45-47 auch gesagt.

Die Nationalisierung ist überholt. Das Konstrukt des kleinen Nationalstaates ist in Anbetracht der starken Verzahnung in der Ökonomie einfach nicht mehr tragbar und behindert mehr als es Hilft. Nur der Kleingeist der nicht weiter denken kann als bis zur Dorfgrenze glaubt, dass der Rahmen dieser kleinen Subeinheit das richtige Konstrukt für eine Weltordnung wäre und wird damit unweigerlich untergehen. 
Es erschreckt mich immer wieder wie viele verblendete Menschen es noch gibt, die wirklich glauben, dass sowas funktioniert und der richtige Weg wäre...


----------



## Grestorn (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das haben sich die Menschen '45-47 auch gesagt.
> 
> Die Nationalisierung ist überholt. Das Konstrukt des kleinen Nationalstaates ist in Anbetracht der starken Verzahnung in der Ökonomie einfach nicht mehr tragbar und behindert mehr als es Hilft. Nur der Kleingeist der nicht weiter denken kann als bis zur Dorfgrenze glaubt, dass der Rahmen dieser kleinen Subeinheit das richtige Konstrukt für eine Weltordnung wäre und wird damit unweigerlich untergehen.
> Es erschreckt mich immer wieder wie viele verblendete Menschen es noch gibt, die wirklich glauben, dass sowas funktioniert und der richtige Weg wäre...



Volltreffer. Ich würde sowieso so gerne in manche Köpfe schauen, um die Gedankengänge zu verstehen. Ich kann nur annehmen, dass Egoismus gepaart mit einer ausgeprägten Kurzsichtigkeit dazu führt, dass man so denkt. Alles nur mir oder uns, ja niemandem fremden etwas abgeben und eine völlige Ignoranz der Tatsache gegenüber, dass man sich mittelfristig in dieser Welt so selbst nur Schaden zufügt.


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Es erschreckt mich immer wieder wieviele verblendete Menschen es gibt die meinen offene Grenzen und Multikulti wären die Zukunft.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Es erschreckt mich immer wieder wieviele verblendete Menschen es gibt die meinen offene Grenzen und Multikulti wären die Zukunft.



Es ist auch die Zukunft, jeder der das nicht erkennt, will es einfach nicht wahrhaben. 

Man kann die Globalisierung, welche eben auch Menschenwanderungen zur folge hat, vielleicht verlangsamen, aber aufhalten können wird man diese nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Multikulti ist nicht nur die Zukunft sondern die Gegenwart. Mach die Augen auf!


----------



## blautemple (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Es erschreckt mich immer wieder wieviele verblendete Menschen es gibt die meinen offene Grenzen und Multikulti wären die Zukunft.



Oh man...

Immer schön von der Globalisierung profitieren und dann nicht die Folgen tragen wollen, oder was?


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Also ich persönlich profitiere kein bißchen von der Globalisierung und ich will die auch nicht haben.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Um mal deine Signatur zu zitieren: "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe."

Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich profitiere kein bißchen von der Globalisierung und ich will die auch nicht haben.



Naja, wenn man natürlich nicht weiß, was Globalisierung überhaupt ist, dann kann man natürlich auch nicht sehen, wie man (zumindest in Deutschland) von ihr profitiert. 

Vielleicht erörtere ich später mal, wo du gezielt vom Globalisierungsprozess profitierst, gerade habe ich dafür zu wenig Zeit. 

Aber eigentlich sollten, zumindest oberflächlich, die Vor- und Nachteile des Globalisierungsprozesses im Erdkundeunterricht durchgesprochen worden sein, dessen Chancen und Risiken für Staaten und deren Menschen und wo Deutschland steht. Bis heute stehen wir nämlich weiterhin auf der Seite der Gewinner der Globalisierung. 

Es gibt auch kein, Ja oder Nein zur Globalisierung. Selbst Länder wie Nordkorea sind von der Globalisierung betroffen, ob sie wollen oder nicht.

Wir werden immer mehr Menschen auf dieser Welt. Die Frage ob man die Globalisierung will, stellt sich nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Es erschreckt mich immer wieder wieviele verblendete Menschen es gibt die meinen offene Grenzen und Multikulti wären die Zukunft.



Was passiert, wenn Du alle Grenzen dicht machst und denkst, Du könntest Dich vom Rest der Welt abschotten, das siehst Du in Nord Korea.

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Du schlicht Angst hast, Dich den Anforderungen einer globalen Welt zu stellen, Angst, dass Du dabei unter die Räder kommst. Das kann ich sogar verstehen. Aber der Ansatz "Grenzen dicht" hilft Dir letztlich nicht, dass ist das, was ich oben mit kurzsichtig meinte. Du (damit ist auch die Gesellschaft als ganzes gemeint) stellst Dir damit selbst ein Bein.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn Du alle Grenzen dicht machst und denkst, Du könntest Dich vom Rest der Welt abschotten, das siehst Du in Nord Korea.



Es fängt doch im Grunde schon bei so Dingen wie Öl an. Was denkst du wo dein Auto oder deine Elektroartikel herkommen. Was denkst du wo dein Essen herkommt. Sorry aber Amon was du hier von dir gibst ist an Ignoranz kaum zu überbieten


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich finde es feige und äußerst fragwürdig, dass gerade die Politiker, die den Brexit eingefädelt haben, jetzt nach und nach alle zurücktreten. Die wußten genau welche Konsequenzen das hat. Das einfache Volk nicht.
Bin auch der Meinung das man solche Fragen nicht dem Volk überlassen sollte. Kleinere Sachen ja aber nicht sowas.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ich die Grenzen dicht machen hat man jetzt schön gesehen als das Mazedonien gemacht hat. Massenhafte illegale Einwanderung wurde gestoppt! Grenzen erhöhen die innere Sicherheit und kontrollierte Einwanderung tut ihr übriges dazu. Wenn man das noch mit konsequenter Abschiebung illegaler Einwanderer verbindet bekommt man wieder geregelte Verhältnisse. Dass Merkels Einladung an die halbe dritte Welt der größte ausschlaggebende Punkt für die Briten zum Brexit war und jetzt sogar den Fortbestand der EU gefährdet will immer noch keiner verstehen. Diese Frau hat Europa ins Chaos gestürzt und will keinen Millimeter von ihrem Kurs abweichen. Dazu dann noch die Kriegsspiele beim Russen vor der Haustür...Die USA haben ihr Ziel mit dem forcierten Krieg auf europäischem Boden fast  erreicht.


Schön vom Thema ablenken....

Ohne Globalisierung hättest du keinen Fernsehr, kein Handy und sonst nur wenig Technik und vor allem kaum bei dir zu Hause, da sonst unbezahlbar. Der bezahlbare Fernsehr für jedermann wurde erst durch eine verstärkte Globalisierung möglich. Das Internet in dem du dich gerade befindest, ist eigentlich das Vorzeigeelement der Globalisierung. Günstige Kleidung, ein stablies Stromnetz, günstige Energieträger. Das alles ist Teil der Globalisierung. Günstige Möbel wie Ikea und co. Bezahlbares Porzelan. Für Deutschland war die Globalisierung und ist sie immer noch eine Offenbarung, da alles deutlich günstiger geworden ist und so sich "jedermann" (Vorher großen) Luxus leisten kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich denke, hier geht es in Wahrheit wieder um die Angst vor Flüchtlingen und diese Angst ist berechtigt. Habe erst letztens Harald Lesch zu diesem Thema gehört und er meint, dass Europa in den nächsten 50 - 100 Jahren extreme Herausforderungen mit Flüchtlingen zu bewältigen haben wird (Klimawandel, wachsende Erdbevölkerung, Trinkwasserknappheit, Wegfall fossiler Brennstoffe). Deswegen müssen wir uns bereits jetzt auf einen Kurs im Umgang mit Flüchtlingen einigen. Da wir nicht alle aufnehmen können, werden wir irgendwo Grenzen ziehen müssen. Und es wäre vorteilhaft, wenn wir dies nicht an der Grenze zu Deutschland tun, sondern an der Grenze zu Europa. Denn gemeinsam können wir den unguten zukünftigen Entwicklungen mit viel mehr Effizienz begegnen. Von daher habt ihr alle recht: Multikulti und weg von nationalen Egoismen ist genauso richtig wie Grenze ziehen und den Zustrom von Flüchtlingen Einhalt gebieten. Es läuft auf eine einfache Formel hinaus: Gemeinsam sind wir stärker. Und so Typen wie Johnson, Farage & Co sind zu kurzsichtig, um das zu erkennen. Wir brauchen einen europäischen Egoismus und keine kleinkrämerischen nationalen Egoismen innerhalb Europas. Die EU mag einen Demokratiedefizit haben, aber sie ist von der Grundidee her richtig. Meine Meinung. 

Achso hier Lesch: Harald Lesch | Die Welt in 100 Jahren - YouTube


----------



## Woohoo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Globalisierung ist nicht gleich bedeutende mit unbeschränkt offenen Grenzen und vor allem nicht mit Freizügigkeit von Personen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Amon schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich profitiere kein bißchen von der Globalisierung und ich will die auch nicht haben.



Du profitierst nicht?
Echt nicht?
Schon mal geguckt, was Elektronik vor der Globalisierung gekostet hat und was sie jetzt kostet?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schon mal geguckt, was Elektronik vor der Globalisierung gekostet hat und was sie jetzt kostet?


In der Zeit vor der Globalisierung (je nach dem was man da ansetzt, aber z.B. Opel=GM ist länger her als der zweite Weltkrieg)gab es keine nennenswerte Elektronik, da fällt der Vergleich schwer.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In der Zeit vor der Globalisierung (je nach dem was man da ansetzt, aber z.B. Opel=GM ist länger her als der zweite Weltkrieg)gab es keine nennenswerte Elektronik, da fällt der Vergleich schwer.



Ich weiß noch, was ein Fernseher in den 80er gekostet hat und was er dann in den 90er gekostet hat.
Und was ein Fernseher heute kostet, muss ich nicht sagen. Die Preise sind gesunken.
Klar hat auch die Produktionsentwicklung einen Anteil daran, aber alleine wegen der Stückzahl sind die Dinger schon günstig geworden und in viielen Haushalten stehen inzwischen meist mehr als zwei Fernseher. Bei uns sind es 4.


----------



## volvo242 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Nationalisierung ist überholt. Das Konstrukt des kleinen Nationalstaates ist in Anbetracht der starken Verzahnung in der Ökonomie einfach nicht mehr tragbar und behindert mehr als es Hilft. Nur der Kleingeist der nicht weiter denken kann als bis zur Dorfgrenze glaubt, dass der Rahmen dieser kleinen Subeinheit das richtige Konstrukt für eine Weltordnung wäre und wird damit unweigerlich untergehen.
> Es erschreckt mich immer wieder wie viele verblendete Menschen es noch gibt, die wirklich glauben, dass sowas funktioniert und der richtige Weg wäre...



Vollkommen falsch, die derzeitige Wirtschaft ist nicht mehr tragbar, solltest mal nachdenken:
Man will unendliches Wachstum auf einem endlichen Planeten

Und die nicht Kriegsflüchtlinge, sind die billigen Arbeitskräfte von morgen




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch, was ein Fernseher in den 80er gekostet hat und was er dann in den 90er gekostet hat.
> Und was ein Fernseher heute kostet, muss ich nicht sagen. Die Preise sind gesunken..


Also der Blaupunkt von 198x geht heute noch,der LG hat sich nach 4 Jahren verabschiedet


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Also der Blaupunkt von 198x geht heute noch,der LG hat sich nach 4 Jahren verabschiedet



Lass mich raten, weil LG kein deutsches Unternehmen ist?


----------



## volvo242 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ah jetzt versuchst das darauf hinaus zu schieben,
blöd gelaufe der Toshiba von 87 bei Oma geht auch noch.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Ah jetzt versuchst das darauf hinaus zu schieben,
> blöd gelaufe der Toshiba von 87 bei Oma geht auch noch.



Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die meisten Posts von euch nur aus mehreren Einzeilern bestehen, vom Diskussionsniveau will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Vollkommen falsch, die derzeitige Wirtschaft ist nicht mehr tragbar, solltest mal nachdenken:
> Man will unendliches Wachstum auf einem endlichen Planeten


Was hat das damit zu tun? Ich glaube du ließt nur ein Wort aus einem ganzen Absatz und schreibst dann irgendwas dazu, was außer dem Wort keinen Zusammenhang hat.





> Und die nicht Kriegsflüchtlinge, sind die billigen Arbeitskräfte von morgen


Das Mär von der billigen Arbeitskraft. Wenn du was gelernt hast und dich weiterbildest, dann bekommst du auch ordentlich Geld. Wenn du natürlich ein Couchpotato bist, wirst du kein Vorstandsgehalt bekommen.


----------



## volvo242 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



> Das Mär von der billigen Arbeitskraft.
> .


Achso deswegen versuchen nicht wenige in diversen EU Ländern den "Mindestlohn" für Asylanten auszuhebeln,
Und im gleichen Atemzug noch das diese vom 1. Tag arbeiten dürfen müssen.


Was, wer, wo, ich tut hier nichts zur Sache


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das Mär von der billigen Arbeitskraft. Wenn du was gelernt hast und dich weiterbildest, dann bekommst du auch ordentlich Geld. Wenn du natürlich ein Couchpotato bist, wirst du kein Vorstandsgehalt bekommen.



Ach so, deswegen ist in einigen Bereichen der Industriearbeit der Lohnt für gewisse Jobs gesunken, dabei wird doch ständig von Fachkräftemangel geredet.
Nur gibt es keinen Fachkräftemangel, es gibt nur einen Mangel an Fachkräften, die für den Mindestlohn arbeiten wollen.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Achso deswegen versuchen nicht wenige in diversen EU Ländern den "Mindestlohn" für Asylanten auszuhebeln,
> Und im gleichen Atemzug noch das diese vom 1. Tag arbeiten dürfen müssen.


Schneller Arbeiten zu dürfen ist wichtig, um ein aktives Element in der Gesellschaft zu sein. Auch um die Sprache schneller zu lernen und die Gepflogenheiten, daher ist es nicht falsch, diese möglichst schnell in einen Beruf zu bringen.
Zu deinem nicht wenige in diversen EU Ländern, sage ich mal, dass Deutschland nicht viele EU Länder sind, die CDU nicht diverse und in Erwägung ziehen (was btw seit 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Tisch ist) nicht versuchen. Aber dazu passend:


> Was, wer, wo, ich tut hier nichts zur Sache


Ok, dann hapert es bei dir wohl nicht am Lesen, sondern mehr am Verstehen.

@threshold
Fachkräftemangel ist eigentlich nur das Zeichen eines ungleichgewichts. Wenn es 10.000 Chemiker gibt und 2.000 Mechaniker, man aber nur 5.000 Chemiker und dafür 7.000 Mechaniker braucht, dann herrscht Fachkräftemangel bei den Mechanikern, aber gleichzeitig herrscht mehr Konkurrenz bei den Chemikern und entsprechend werden die Preise gedrückt. Es ist nunmal so, dass es Bereiche gibt, wo mehr Fachleute gebraucht werden und andere, wo man sich damit zuschmeißen kann.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Den Mindestlohn könnte man schon noch weiter anheben.
Ebenso die Gehälter der Hochqualifizierten, wie Ingenieure usw., damit uns die nicht dauernd ans Ausland flöten gehen.^^
Und im Gegenzug mal so manches Managergehalt kürzen, was die abkassieren ohne dabei wirklich dem Unternehmen genützt zu haben, ist teilweise schon verstörend.

Nur hat die ja angeblich so "linkssozialistische" CDU/CSU da was dagegen.


----------



## volvo242 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



> Zu deinem nicht wenige in diversen EU Ländern, sage ich mal, dass Deutschland nicht viele EU Länder sind, die CDU nicht diverse und in Erwägung ziehen (was btw seit 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Tisch ist) nicht versuchen. Aber dazu passend:
> 
> Ok, dann hapert es bei dir wohl nicht am Lesen, sondern mehr am Verstehen
> .


Deutschland hat auch während der EM weiter darüber beraten,
Und neben Deutschland strebt das auch Österreich, Frankreich, Belgien und Lichtenstein an.

Gut bei mir hapert es am Verstehen und bei dir hapert es aber sehr stark bei allem anderen




Two-Face schrieb:


> Und im Gegenzug mal so manches Managergehalt kürzen, was die abkassieren ohne dabei wirklich dem Unternehmen genützt zu haben, ist teilweise schon verstörend.
> .


Was ist daran verstörend?, 
ist doch logisch als Manager bzw. Vorstand fährst du ein Unternehmen gegen die Wand und bekommst noch Boni Zahlungen


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Schneller Arbeiten zu dürfen ist wichtig, um ein aktives Element in der Gesellschaft zu sein. Auch um die Sprache schneller zu lernen und die Gepflogenheiten, daher ist es nicht falsch, diese möglichst schnell in einen Beruf zu bringen.



In der Theorie sagt sich sowas total schoen.

Wie sieht die Realitaet aus?
Sprache schneller lernen eventuell noch. Gepflogenheiten?


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat auch während der EM weiter darüber beraten,
> Und neben Deutschland strebt das auch Österreich, Frankreich, Belgien und Lichtenstein an.


Mal nach Fakten gesucht und irgendwie außer den Debatten darum aus dem November letzten Jahres keine gefunden. Aber du kannst mir sicherlich mit fundierten Quellen aushelfen.





> Gut bei mir hapert es am Verstehen und bei dir hapert es aber sehr stark bei allem anderen


Wenn man kein Argument mehr hat, dann beleidigt man halt.

@Verminaard
Das Problem ist hier die Alternative. In Riesen "Ghettos" nur unter Ausländern, werden sie es sicherlich nicht lernen. Daher müssen sie in die Gesellschaft und um eine Alltagsroutine und Regeln zu lernen ist dort, abgesehen vielleicht von Schule, die Arbeitswelt der einfachste Weg. Natürlich müssen zusätzlich Deutschkurse etc. angeboten/verpflichtet werden. Aber ich kenne es aus meinem Verwandten/Bekanntenkreis, dass nur diejenigen, die auch Arbeiten sich deutlich besser integrieren, während die, die nur rumsitzen sich ihre eigenen Scheinwelt aufbauen und eine Subkultur entwickeln.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> @threshold
> Fachkräftemangel ist eigentlich nur das Zeichen eines ungleichgewichts. Wenn es 10.000 Chemiker gibt und 2.000 Mechaniker, man aber nur 5.000 Chemiker und dafür 7.000 Mechaniker braucht, dann herrscht Fachkräftemangel bei den Mechanikern, aber gleichzeitig herrscht mehr Konkurrenz bei den Chemikern und entsprechend werden die Preise gedrückt. Es ist nunmal so, dass es Bereiche gibt, wo mehr Fachleute gebraucht werden und andere, wo man sich damit zuschmeißen kann.



Nur eben dass nicht mit höheren Löhne für die Fachkräfte geworben wird, ganz im Gegenteil. Die Löhne sinken.
Das kann ich gut merken, denn ich arbeite ja in der Industrie und weiß, was von 20 Jahren bezahlt wurde und was heute bezahlt wird.



volvo242 schrieb:


> ist doch logisch als Manager bzw. Vorstand fährst du ein Unternehmen gegen die Wand und bekommst noch Boni Zahlungen



Das ist das Problem des Aufsichtsrates, der aus ehemaligen oder aktiven Managern besteht und die dann diese komischen Verträge aushandeln.
Ich mag es z.B. nicht, wenn ein Vorstandmitglied direkt in den Aufsichtsrat wechselt. Das ist völlig bescheuert, aber gang und Gäbe.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur eben dass nicht mit höheren Löhne für die Fachkräfte geworben wird, ganz im Gegenteil. Die Löhne sinken.
> Das kann ich gut merken, denn ich arbeite ja in der Industrie und weiß, was von 20 Jahren bezahlt wurde und was heute bezahlt wird.


Wie gesagt, dass kommt ganz drauf an, worin bzw. als was man Arbeitet. Das lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dass kommt ganz drauf an, worin bzw. als was man Arbeitet. Das lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen.



Dann darfst du aber auch nicht pauschalisieren.
Und ich kenne den Zustand der Industrie und deren Löhne.
VW z.B. bezahlt heute immer noch sehr gut. Ein Arbeiter am Band verdient eine Menge Geld.
Beim Zulieferer sieht das aber anders aus. Der muss sich ständig damit herumschlagen, dass VW den Preis drücken will.
Um 2000 verdiente ein Verfahrensmechaniker gut 4500 Mark Brutto.
Heute zahlen die Unternehmen höchstens noch 1500€ Brutto -- bei gestiegenen Kosten für Wohnung und Energie.
Und der Trend ist überall zu sehen, nicht nur in der Industrie, auch im Handwerk.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Genau, man darf nicht pauschalisieren. Tue ich ja auch nicht. Hier wurde geschrieben es gäbe keinen Fachkräftemangel. Ich habe geschrieben es ist ein Ungleichgewicht. Es gibt stellen da gibt es diesen und andere wo es ihn nicht gibt und entsprechend haben sich manche Berufe hochbewegt und andere runter. Nur weil der Part in dem man sich bewegt gesunken ist, heißt es nicht, dass dieses Pauschal für alle Bereiche so ist. 
Es gibt Plätze die weniger bekommen und es gibt welche die mehr bekommen. Im Bereich Informatik z.B. geht die Spanne von 28t/a bis 128t/a. Kenne beide Enden. Ich selber bin Dipl. Ing. Elektrotechnik und Informationstechnik und arbeite unter anderem in der Qualitätssicherung. Auch hier gibt es riesige Spannen. Genau wie in der Assistenz, wo es von Kaffekochene Teilzeitdamen mit 8k€/a gibt und auch Vize-Vorstands ähnlichen Assistenzen mit 150t€/a. 
Es gibt Gegenden in Deutschland wo die Lohnzahlungen runtergehen (NRW, Niedersachsen) und andere wo sie hoch gehen (Bayern, BaWü). Daher kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass es keinen Fachkräftemangel gibt. Genau da gerade diese Fachkräfte, meist der Mittelstand, sich früh an ein Gebiet durch Familie und Immobilie binden und daher seltener z.B. weiter wegziehen würden. Hier kommt also noch zusätzlich dazu, dass eventuell die Fachkräfte in Niedersachsen vorhanden sind, aber in Bayern gebraucht werden. In Niedersachsen fällt der Lohn, da dort zu viele sind, während Bayern sich über den Mangel an Fachkräfte beschweren würde. 

Aber das ist eigentlich nicht hier Thema


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

*BigBubby* die Rechnung wird aber leider ohne Fluechtlinge gemacht.

Es muss eine Bereitschaft vorhanden sein sich zu integrieren wollen. Wobei eine Integration bzw Assimilation sowieso nicht funktioniert und mMn unsinnig ist.
Ich kann nur wiedermal als Paradebeispiel Schweden bringen.
Ich glaube kein anderes Land hat in Neuankoemmlingen jeder Art mehr investiert als Schweden.
Wie sieht es jetzt da aus?
Die Viertel und Ghettobildungen sind nicht die Ausnahmen.

Was will man jetzt noch mehr machen?

Das Gastland muss einiges machen, keine Frage.
Sind aber die Grundvoraussetzungen geschaffen, sind die Neuankoemmlinge gefragt und gefordert.

Ich wohne in einem 6 Parteienhaus.
Wir haben oberhalb von uns seit einiger Zeit ein junges nigerianisches Paerchen.
Ich bekomm nur einen Bruchteil dessen mit, was die so machen.
Kontakt haben die aber, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, und das kann auch von der tatsaechlichen Wirklichkeit abweichen, nur mit anderen Nigerianern.
Und ganz selten mit deren Betreuern. Diese haben sich Anfangs, nach dem Einzug, haeufiger gezeigt.

Sprache beherrschen? Fehlanzeige, nicht mal das Grundlegendste auf Deutsch. Selbst Englisch sehr duerftig.
Ob der Mann im Haus einer Arbeit nachgeht, weis ich nicht. Sie hat erst kuerzlich entbunden.
Es liegt nicht an der fehlenden Zeit hier in Deutsch zu investieren.

Wir in Deutschland sind ziehmlich schnell wenn es darum geht anderen zu helfen, was ich auch befuerworte.
Was mir allerdings fehlt sind an die Hilfen geknuepfte Forderungen samt Konsequenzen bei Nichtbeachtung.

Die Parallellgesellschaften werden entstehen bzw. sind schon entstanden. Dafuer haben genug Leute weggeschaut.
Da hilft auch schnelle Integration in die Arbeitswelt nicht.

Es kommt mir manchmal vor das es wichtiger sei, das Neuankoemmlinge ihre Gepflogenheiten, Kultur und Braeuche in Deutschland zu erhalten als sich den Gastgebern anzupassen.

Und nein Threshold, deutsche Kultur besteht nicht nur aus Oktoberfest und besoffen sein, auch wenn du das so siehst.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Meine Frau ist in SriLanka geboren. Seit dem sie 5 ist, ist sie in Deutschland. Ihr Vater ist bei Ihrer Geburt wegen des Bürgerkrieges aus dem Land geflohen und über Umwege in Deutschland gelandet. Dort wurde seine Ausbildung nicht anerkannt und er hat die nächsten 30 Jahre auf dem Bau gearbeitet, um seine Familie zu ernähren. Er hat nur durch die Arbeit und seine Arbeitskollegen unsere Sprache gelernt. Seitdem er jetzt Renter ist und er nicht mehr so regelmäßig mit seinen Arbeitskollegen redet, sondern meist zu Hause bei der Frau ist, wird sein Deutsch wieder deutlich schlechter. Seine Frau (meine Schwiegermutter) konnte sehr gutes Deutsch als meine Frau noch auf die Schule ging (Nach Aussage meiner Frau), da sie damals regelmäßig beim lernen mitgeholfen hat und auch oft Kontakt zu den anderen Eltern hatte etc. Seitdem die Kinder aus der Schule sind, läuft zu Hause aber nur noch Heimatfernsehen und ihr Deutsch ist auch schlechter geworden. 

Was zeigt sich hier? Nur durch eine dauerhafte Einbindung in unserer Gesellschaft, kann dieses funktionieren. Sobald man anfängt Immigranten auszusondern, wird eine integration nicht möglich. Ghettobildung ist genau der Grund, weshalb es nicht funktioniert. Deshalb ist eine gleichmäßige Verteilung wichtig und gleichzeitig eine große Akzeptanz und ein entgegenkommen der direkten Umgebung. 

Du scheinst mit den Nigerianern auch nicht sonderlich viel Kontakt zu haben. Du vermutest, dass sie keinen Kontakt mit deutschen haben. Du weißt nicht, ob der Mann arbeitet. Die Frau wird mit einem Kind im ersten moment sicherlich andere Probleme haben als deutsch zu lernen. Frag einfach mal deine Frau, ob sie Zeit/Kraft gehabt hat im ersten halben Jahr nach der Kindesgeburt noch eine neue Sprache zu lernen  
Parallelgesellschaft entsteht, wenn eine von beiden Seiten nicht mitmacht. 

Übrigens würde ich dir empfehlen etwas Kontakt aufzubauen. Ich habe ein paar aus Nigeria und Kongo gennengelernt, die echt dufte sind. Die haben auch Deutsch gelernt und waren froh mit einem Deutschen reden zu können, da man untereinander eben immer in die eigene Sprache verfällt (Ist übrigens bei uns Deutschen im Ausland auch so. Kenne da einige in Thailand, Malaysia und China. Die reden untereinander auch nur Deutsch...). Dazu haben die echt leckeres Essen. Ein paar Sachen sind sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber vieles verdammt gut. Dazu sind es sehr positiv eingestellte Menschen die meist sehr viel Freude ausstrahlen. Es lohnt sich auch diese Menschen zum Teil seines Lebens werden zu lassen. 
Bedenke auch dabei, dass gerade diese die Angst haben mit anderen zu sprechen. In einem Land wo fremdenhass immer größer wird. Dazu wollen sie niemanden beleidigen oder belästigen. Die meisten wären sehr gerne Teil der Gesellschaft, wissen nur nicht, wie sie sich mitteilen, wenn man sie kaum versteht und Deutsch zu lernen ist eben nicht einfach und noch deutlich weniger, wenn man nicht mit ihnen spricht und sie korriegiert.

Ein guter Freund von mir z.B. ist vor 8a aus Russland hierher gekommen und er ist sehr dankbar, wenn ich mal kleinere Fehler korrigiere. Aber er ist auch schon sehr gut im Deutschen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Den Mindestlohn könnte man schon noch weiter anheben.
> Ebenso die Gehälter der Hochqualifizierten, wie Ingenieure usw., damit uns die nicht dauernd ans Ausland flöten gehen.^^
> Und im Gegenzug mal so manches Managergehalt kürzen, was die abkassieren ohne dabei wirklich dem Unternehmen genützt zu haben, ist teilweise schon verstörend.
> 
> Nur hat die ja angeblich so "linkssozialistische" CDU/CSU da was dagegen.



Seit wann hat die Politik bei der Gehaltsgestaltung von Unternehmen mitzureden? 

Auch wenn ich Dir grundsätzlich recht gebe, es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Politik das zu machen. Als man beschlossen hat, dass die Vorstandgehälter öffentlich gemacht werden müssen, hatte man genau im Sinn, dass die Gehälter nicht im Geheimen explodieren. 

Das Endergebnis war genau das Gegenteil: Da man nun weiß, was der Vorstand von Unternehmen XY verdient, hat sich eine regelrechte Rally entwickelt, "wer kriegt das höchste Vorstandsgehalt". 

Die einzigen, die dagegen etwas unternehmen könnten, wären die Aktionäre. Und ein internationales(!) Abkommen, extrem hohe Gehälter auch extrem hoch zu besteuern. Da es aber immer Länder geben wird, die da ausscheren und lieber Steueroase spielen, wird das nicht gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*


Könnt ihr euren Anti-Flüchtlingsflame nicht in eigenen Threads austragen, sondern müsst damit die Diskussion um ein politisches Thema nach dem anderen unmöglich machen?


----------



## Grestorn (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

So OT ist das gar nicht. Schließlich sind die Flüchtlinge wohl der Tropfen gewesen, der zum Brexit geführt hat.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> So OT ist das gar nicht. Schließlich sind die Flüchtlinge wohl der Tropfen gewesen, der zum Brexit geführt hat.


Ja genau, die paar Flüchtlinge die GB aufgenommen hat. 
Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
Zumindest könnte man damit das Ergebnis aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten. London, bunt durchgemischt, für Verbleib. Und die anderen Regionen nicht, und deshalb für den Ausstieg. Nein, das ist natürlich zu leicht, und erklärtnicht warum dann andere "Länder" für den Verbleib gestimmt haben.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Auch wenn sich das jetzt nach Hilfsmod anhören könnte:



Grestorn schrieb:


> So OT ist das gar nicht. Schließlich sind die Flüchtlinge wohl der Tropfen gewesen, der zum Brexit geführt hat.


Das Problem sobald es sich anfängt um die Flüchtlingsthematik zu drehen: Moderative Bekanntmachung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> So OT ist das gar nicht. Schließlich sind die Flüchtlinge wohl der Tropfen gewesen, der zum Brexit geführt hat.



Die Arbeitsplatzsituation im Zuge der deutschen Flüchtlings-Aufnahme-Politik hat den Brexit ausgelöst? Wenn du das mit Quellen logisch herleiten kannst, nehme ich jegliche OT-Vorwürfe zurück 
Aber mein aktueller Stand ist, dass Großbritannien so gut wie gar keine Flüchtlinge über die EU aufnimmt, weil sie sich das Recht rausnehmen eigene Zuwanderungsquoten zu setzen - die zufällig alle schon mit (möglichst gut qualifizierten, aber nur sehr selten Schutz bedürftigen) Commonwealth-Migranten gefüllt werden. (Woran sich durch den Brexit logischerweise gar nichts ändert.)


Im übrigen habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn jemand interessante Randaspekte mitdiskutiert, aber einige Leute hier konzentrieren sich schon wieder auf ihren privaten Antiislamismus und Hetzkampagne. Und das hat weder etwas mit dem Thema noch mit diskutieren zu tun.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Lass es ruhig. Es ging hier ja noch relativ human zu. Da kenne ich deutlich aggressivere Diskussionen


----------



## Grestorn (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Natürlich war die (in meinen Augen völlig überzogene und irrationale) Angst vor den "Flüchtlingsströmen" ein entscheidender Grund für einige Wähler. Ihr braucht Euch doch nur die Interviews mit den Brexit Wählern anschauen

Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht dazu schreiben, dass ich selbst das in keinster Weise gut finde, passt in mein vorheriges Posting in die Kategorie "egoistisch" und "kurzsichtig".


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die sprechen aber nicht von den Syrien Flüchtlingen, sondern allgm. von den Migranten. GB hat damit schon deutlich länger "ein Problem". Nur wurde das gerne von Deutschen Populisten in einen Topf geworfen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die sprechen aber nicht von den Syrien Flüchtlingen, sondern allgm. von den Migranten. GB hat damit schon deutlich länger "ein Problem". Nur wurde das gerne von Deutschen Populisten in einen Topf geworfen.



Nein. Nigel Farage's anti-migrant poster reported to police | Politics | The Guardian

Das sind keine Osteuropäer auf dem Plakat. Die Furcht vor den Flüchtlingsströmen wurde gezielt angefeuert. 

Und wie im hiesigen Osten (und in gesamt Osteuropa) ist die Furcht vor den Flüchtlingsmassen dort am größten, wo es gar keine oder kaum Flüchtlinge gibt.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Farage und die UKIP hat u.a. damit Wahlkampf gemacht, dass die Einwanderer bald alle deutsche Pässe bekommen und anschließend viele von denen nach England kommen würden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Natürlich war die (in meinen Augen völlig überzogene und irrationale) Angst vor den "Flüchtlingsströmen" ein entscheidender Grund für einige Wähler. Ihr braucht Euch doch nur die Interviews mit den Brexit Wählern anschauen
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht dazu schreiben, dass ich selbst das in keinster Weise gut finde, passt in mein vorheriges Posting in die Kategorie "egoistisch" und "kurzsichtig".



Und damit wären wir wieder beim Thema  :
Nämlich einer überzogenen irrationalen Angst. Wo kommt die her? Wer hat die wie angeheizt? Das passt zum Thema. Nicht "was für Eigenschaften hat der Trigger, die derjenige dazu herangezogen hat?". Damit kann man sich im Falle eines konkreten, objektiv klar vorhandenen Risikos beschäftigen, zu dem eine bewusste Entscheidung gefällt wurde. Aber das war hier nicht der Fall. Es geht um die Angst vor etwas, dessen Eigenschaften und Hintergründe die ängstlichen gar nicht kannten.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Auch schön hier: How the United Kingdom voted on Thursday... and why - Lord Ashcroft Polls

Natürlich wurden die Flüchtlinge auch für die Politik missbraucht. Migranten allgemein (nicht mal speziell Flüchtlinge) war nur der zweit wichtigste Punkt der Brexit Wähler, genau genommen der zweitwichtigste mit der Kontrolle der eigenen Grenzen dazu. Also man könnte sagen der 2.5 wichtigste Punkt. Mit Abstand der Hauptgrund war allerdings selbst die Kontrolle über die eigenen Gesetze zu haben.
Auch hier zeigt sich, sogar noch schöner, welche Bildungsschicht für den Brexit gewählt hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und damit wären wir wieder beim Thema  :
> Nämlich einer überzogenen irrationalen Angst. *Wo kommt die her? Wer hat die wie angeheizt? *Das passt zum Thema. Nicht "was für Eigenschaften hat der Trigger, die derjenige dazu herangezogen hat?". Damit kann man sich im Falle eines konkreten, objektiv klar vorhandenen Risikos beschäftigen, zu dem eine bewusste Entscheidung gefällt wurde. Aber das war hier nicht der Fall. Es geht um die Angst vor etwas, dessen Eigenschaften und Hintergründe die ängstlichen gar nicht kannten.



Was die angeheizt hat? Sicher auch unter anderem solche Skandale wie der hier:

Missbrauchsskandal von Rotherham – Wikipedia



> Im September 2012 wurde in einer Reihe von Berichten der The Times,  die auf vertraulichen Dokumenten von Polizei und Sozialdiensten  basierten, bekanntgemacht, dass die Missbrauchsfälle viel weiter  verbreitet waren, als zuvor bekannt war.[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] Nach diesen Berichten gab es in Rotherham systematischen Missbrauch weißer Mädchen durch Männer meist pakistanischer Herkunft,[SUP][14][/SUP] für den die Täter nicht polizeilich verfolgt würden.[SUP][15][/SUP][SUP][16][/SUP] Die Zeitung zitierte einen Bericht des _police intelligence bureau_  von 2010, in dem „ein Problem lokaler und nationaler Art mit einem  Netzwerk asiatischer Männer“ besprochen wird, das „besonders in  Sheffield und mehr noch in Rotherham bestehe, wo es anscheinend ein  erhebliches Problem mit Netzwerken von Männern aus der  pakistanisch-britischen Gemeinde und der Ausbeutung von jungen weißen  Frauen gebe“.[SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] Ferner wurde auf ein Dokument des _Rotherham Safeguarding Children Boards_ verwiesen, in dem erklärt wird, die „Verbrechen hätten kulturelle Eigenschaften [...]



Man wusste scheinbar bei der Polizei von diesen bandenmäßig organisierten Vergewaltigungen und Versklavungen, hat aber die Geschichte von Seiten der Stadtverwaltung und Politik jahrelang lieber unter den Tisch fallen lassen, schon aus Angst damit die Ablehnung in der Bevölkerung gegenüber muslimischen Migranten verstärken zu können.
Solche Aktionen mit solch hohen Opferzahlen (ca. 1400 zwischen 1997 und 2013) und die Vertuschung von offizieller Seite sind Wasser auf die Mühlen von Rechtspopulisten im Brexit gewesen.
Damit ließ sich Stimmung machen, frei den Motto nicht nur das die Migranten aus anderen EU-Staaten euch die Jobs wegnehmen, wen wir viele muslimische Flüchtlinge aufnehmen werden Dinge wie in Rotherham häufiger passieren.

Darüber hinaus sicher auch das versagen der Briten bei der Integration eine wichtige Rolle. England hat teilweise ehnlich heftige Probleme mit Ghettobildung wie gewisse französische Vororte bei Paris. Mangelnde Perspektiven und Chancen führen da grade bei jungen Migranten zu Bandenbildung und gewalttätigen kriminellen Handlungen.

Die englische Politik, ehnlich wie die französische, schweigt sich über sowas aber schon seit Jahrzehnten lieber aus statt aktiv etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Den Menschen, grade älteren in den Städten bleiben da nur die negativen Erfahrungen im Gedächnis, egal ob die repräsentativ für die Mehrheit sind oder nicht.

Dann haben wir da schon die erwähnte Stimmungsmache gegen EU-Ausländer, grade Polen. Von denen sind viele in den frühen 2000er Jahren nach England gegangen um dort zu arbeiten. Man erinnere sich daran das die Landwirte hier über mangelnde polnische Seasonarbeiter geklagt haben die lieber nach England, oder Frankreich, gingen weil die Bezahlung besser war als in Deutschland.
Viele Polen sind dann in England im warsten Sinne des Wortes gestrandet, durch das Überangebot an Arbeitskräften. Kein geregeltes Einkommen, keinen festen Wohnsitz, keine Chance zurück nach Polen zu kommen waren da nicht selten die Folge.
Daraus wurden dann die neuen Bettler und Sozialfälle im UK. (gab ca. 2010 / 2011 rum auch mal eine interessante Reportage zu dem Thema in den öffentlich rechtlichen).
Den Engländern sind die dann vor allem durch betteln auf den Straßen und den Suppenküchen aufgefallen, wohl auch weil das teilweise ehnlich penetrante / häufige Gesichter waren wie die Balkanbettler bei uns hier in Deutschland. 

Auch ein gefundenes Fressen für die Rechtspopulisten.

Kurz um zusammen gefasst. Diese Ängste, ob irrational, oder überzogen wurden, neben anderen, durch ganz reale  Ereignisse und unzählige Jahre verfehlte Politik und deren Kommunikation mit der Bevölkerung befeuert. Gefehlt hat halt bis jetzt nur der passende Katalysator durch den das Ganze sich entladen konnte. Der war dann mit dem EU-Votum durch Cameron und die Kampanien der rechten britischen Populisten jetzt da und wie man sieht, voll ins schwarze. Camerons Pokerspiel und die hochnässige Haltung der britischen Politik gegenüber dem realen Befinden, den als "real" empfundenen Ängsten der eigenen Bevölkerung und der politisch elitären Haltung und stur (finanz-)wirtschaftlich ausgerichteten Politik die wohl grade bei jungen Briten zu einem politischen Disinteresse geführt hat,  hat sich ausgezahlt indem genau das als Ergebnis raus gekommen ist was man eigentlich nicht haben wollte.

Und genau das sollte auch uns hier und unseren Politikern eine strikte Warnung sein!
Wer in der Politik mit Ängsten spielt, oder aber Ängste, ob real, oder überzogen, ignoriert erschaft schnell eine Situation die entweder brandgefährlich ist, oder aber politisch und wirtschaftlich in eine noch weit größere Krise führt. Vor allem dann wen man durch die eigene Politik den Bürgern auch den Eindruck vermittelt das Politik nicht allen Bürgern eines Staates dient sondern nur einem überschaubaren Häufchen:

http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/48/48774/1.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen *Diese Aktion* mit solch hohen Opferzahlen (ca. 1400 zwischen 1997 und 2013) und die Vertuschung von offizieller Seite sind Wasser auf die Mühlen von Rechtspopulisten im Brexit gewesen.
> Damit ließ sich Stimmung machen, frei den Motto nicht nur das die Migranten aus anderen EU-Staaten euch die Jobs wegnehmen, wen wir viele muslimische Flüchtlinge aufnehmen werden Dinge wie in Rotherham häufiger passieren.



Nur waren das keine muslimischen via-EU-Flüchtlinge, sondern Einwanderer, die mit urbritischen Gesetzen ins Land kamen. Und auch an anderer Stelle habe ich zwar sehr oft etwas zu Arbeitsmigration gelesen, aber nie etwas zu den Syrien-Flüchtlingen, die hier zwei Seiten lang diskutiert wurden. Diese kommen maximal bis Calais, meist nicht einmal das. Was einige Briten stört, sind polnische Handwerker oder deutsche Ärzte - und was britische Rechtspopulisten scheinbar erfolgreich aus der Diskussion gedrängt haben, sind deutsche und polnische Absatzmärkte.



> Darüber hinaus sicher auch das versagen der Briten bei der Integration eine wichtige Rolle. England hat teilweise ehnlich heftige Probleme mit Ghettobildung wie gewisse französische Vororte bei Paris. Mangelnde Perspektiven und Chancen führen da grade bei jungen Migranten zu Bandenbildung und gewalttätigen kriminellen Handlungen.



Das ist, gerade in England aber auch in Frankreich, kein reines Integrations-, sondern allgemein ein soziales Problem. Es gibt ein sehr scharfes ökonomisches Gefälle zwischen verschiedenen Stadteilen, so dass sich verarmte, hoffnungslose Menschen beliebiger Herkunft auf engem Raum konzentrieren, weil sie sich nur in diesen Stadteilen die Mieten leisten können. Migranten sind da zwar überrepräsentiert (weil eben reiche Leute seltener ihr Glück in einem neuen Land suchen und wer arm kommt erstmal arm ist), aber da die Aufstiegschancen dank des britischen Bildungssystems noch schlechter sind, als in Deutschland, hast du dort auch einen erheblichen Anteil britischer Bevölkerung und auch an diversen Ausschreitungen und Gewaltskandalen der letzten Jahre waren immer auch migrationsfreie Briten beteiligt.
Interessant ist, dass diese trotzdem für den Brexist gestimmt haben, obwohl sie zu den Verlierern britischer Politik gehören.



> Und genau das sollte auch uns hier und unseren Politikern eine strikte Warnung sein!
> Wer in der Politik mit Ängsten spielt, oder aber Ängste, ob real, oder überzogen, ignoriert erschaft schnell eine Situation die entweder brandgefährlich ist, oder aber politisch und wirtschaftlich in eine noch weit größere Krise führt.



Aber wie soll man denn als Politiker auf überzogen oder komplett erfundene Ängste praktisch reagieren? Gerade im Bereich der Themengebiete EU, Migration, Ökonomie und Arbeitsmarkt (aber auch z.B. Außenpolitik) gibt es ja mittlerweile nenneswerte Gruppen von Personen, die den Aussagen von 99% unserer Politiker weniger Glauben schenken, als denen x-beliebiger Youtube-Trolle. Was machst du als Politiker, wenn deine Erklärungen kein Gehör finden und du praktisch nichts gegen ein Problem machen kannst, weil das Problem praktisch gar nicht existiert?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur waren das keine muslimischen via-EU-Flüchtlinge, sondern Einwanderer, die mit urbritischen Gesetzen ins Land kamen. Und auch an anderer Stelle habe ich zwar sehr oft etwas zu Arbeitsmigration gelesen, aber nie etwas zu den Syrien-Flüchtlingen, die hier zwei Seiten lang diskutiert wurden. Diese kommen maximal bis Calais, meist nicht einmal das. Was einige Briten stört, sind polnische Handwerker oder deutsche Ärzte - und was britische Rechtspopulisten scheinbar erfolgreich aus der Diskussion gedrängt haben, sind deutsche und polnische Absatzmärkte.



Grade du solltest doch wissen das dies bei dieser Art von "Ängsten" bzgl. der Fakten keine Rolle spielt ob es korrekter weise Migranten waren, oder Flüchtlinge wären. Den Leuten ist bei Rotherham vor allem im Gedächnis geblieben das die Täter überwiegend muslimische Männer pakistanischer Herkunft waren.
Welche Sorte Flüchtlinge ist das letzte Jahr in englischen Medien präsent gewesen?  Überwiegend junge muslimische Männer die über die Balkanroute nach Mitteleuropa wollen, an erster Stelle Frankreich, Deutschland, England und skandinavische Länder. 
Ideale Bedingungen um damit für den Brexit Ängste zu schüren, das wen all diese Flüchtlinge die nach England möchten nach England kommen sich sowas wie Rotherham häufen wird.

Das hat ja sogar ein Cameron ausgenützt indem er die Zugänge zur britischen Insel so gut wie möglich dicht gemacht hat und sich wehement gestreubt hat überhaupt nennenswerte Zahlen von Flüchtlingen aufnehmen zu wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist, gerade in England aber auch in Frankreich, kein reines Integrations-, sondern allgemein ein soziales Problem. Es gibt ein sehr scharfes ökonomisches Gefälle zwischen verschiedenen Stadteilen, so dass sich verarmte, hoffnungslose Menschen beliebiger Herkunft auf engem Raum konzentrieren, weil sie sich nur in diesen Stadteilen die Mieten leisten können. Migranten sind da zwar überrepräsentiert (weil eben reiche Leute seltener ihr Glück in einem neuen Land suchen und wer arm kommt erstmal arm ist), aber da die Aufstiegschancen dank des britischen Bildungssystems noch schlechter sind, als in Deutschland, hast du dort auch einen erheblichen Anteil britischer Bevölkerung und auch an diversen Ausschreitungen und Gewaltskandalen der letzten Jahre waren immer auch migrationsfreie Briten beteiligt.



Ja natürlich ist das richtig das es ein prinzipiell soziales Problem ist und eben eines fehlender Chancen sich aus diesen Situationen zu befreien. Aber diese Entwicklung haben wir in Deutschland ja jetzt auch aller vorraussicht nach verstärkt.
Knapper Wohnraum, steigende Mieten und ein marodes Schulsystem mit Schulen in den Städten die einen Ausländeranteil von 60%+ haben werden auch hier verstärkt dazu führen das wir vermehrt Stadtteile haben werden die soziale Problemzonen sein werden und die ein Problem für das gelingen der Integration darstellen.
Die Wohnortzuweisung die man jetzt mit dem Integrationsgesetz beschlossen hat wird da das Problem von den großen Städten nur in die etwas komunaleren Städte verlagern die unter Einwohnerwegzug leiden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass diese trotzdem für den Brexist gestimmt haben, obwohl sie zu den Verlierern britischer Politik gehören.



Ja warum wohl? Meiner Meinung nach vor allem die verzweifelte Hoffnung das sich dadurch etwas an ihrer oft  erbarmungswürdigen Situation ändern wird. Natürlich eine sehr trügerische Hoffnung die sich nicht erfüllt, aber in der Not greift der Mensch halt selbst nach dem dünnsten Strohhalm, selbst wen absehbar ist das dieser 100%ig brechen wird.
Das Sprichwort, Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt existiert nicht ohne Grund, selbst wen die Hoffnung noch so trügerisch ist hoffen viele Menschen halt das dadurch was besser wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man denn als Politiker auf überzogen oder komplett erfundene Ängste praktisch reagieren? Gerade im Bereich der Themengebiete EU, Migration, Ökonomie und Arbeitsmarkt (aber auch z.B. Außenpolitik) gibt es ja mittlerweile nenneswerte Gruppen von Personen, die den Aussagen von 99% unserer Politiker weniger Glauben schenken, als denen x-beliebiger Youtube-Trolle. Was machst du als Politiker, wenn deine Erklärungen kein Gehör finden und du praktisch nichts gegen ein Problem machen kannst, weil das Problem praktisch gar nicht existiert?



Wie reagiert man darauf? Vieleicht indem man mal damit anfängt wieder Vertrauen auf zu bauen indem man mal wirklich Politik macht die auch die gesellschaftlich Schwachen erreicht. Indem man nicht Autobahnen privatisiert die 100%ig in den nässten Jahrzehnten private Investoren bereichert und den Steuerzahler belasten wird, indem man Gesetze nicht durch Pharmaindustrie  und andere Lobbygesellschaften schreiben lässt und gegen jede Vernunft Dinge wie TTIP durchdrücken will.
Indem man nicht versucht die Machenschaften des BND zu vertuschen und die Leute in solchen Dingen für völlig blöde zu verkaufen. Indem man nicht irgendwelchen Gesetze wie die Mietpreisbremse verabschiedet die faktisch 1 Million Hintertüren bieten um nahezu wirkungslos zu verpuffen und so den finanziell schwachen Bürgern keinen Nutzen bringen. Und Und Und...

Wen die Menschen allgemein Vertrauen in die Handlungen ihrer Politiker haben haben sie auch Vertrauen in Entscheidungen und Äußerungen zu sowas wie der "Flüchtlingskrise".
Da es aber keine gesunde Basis des Vertrauens mehr zur Politik gibt glauben sie auch bei Äußerungen zu solchen Ängsten keinem Politiker und halt jedem Youtube-Troll mehr. 

Das über die Jahre systematisch zerstörte Vertrauen in die Politik führt dazu das die Menschen den Äußerungen ihrer Politiker diesbezüglich nicht mehr trauen und schon fast paranoides Mistrauen an den Tag legen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob ein Problem existiert oder nicht, hängt wohl maßgeblich davon ab, welche Politik man bevorzugt. Viele Menschen, nicht nur in Großbritanien, sondern auch in anderen Ländern des Westens, würden einen konservativen politischen Kurs in ihrem Land bevorzugen, aber ihre Regierungen stehen ihnen zu weit links. Sie halten nichts von Massenzuwanderung, weil das ihr Land verändert. Veränderungen, die sie nicht wollen, ganz gleich wie viele positive Aspekte das mit sich bringt und ganz gleich wie viele Zwänge sich im Zuge der Globalisierung von außen auf ihr Land legen. Und ich finde, es ist an den Regierung, einen guten Mittelweg zu gehen, Kompromisse zu machen und aus der Mitte zu regieren. Sie darf weder zu weit rechts, noch zu weit links stehen, um allen ein Stück weit gerecht zu werden. Populisten wie Farage, Le Pen, Petry, Donald Trump etc. pp. würden weit weniger Gehör finden, wenn Bürger aus allen großen politischen Lagern erleben könnten, dass die Poltik ihres Landes nicht nur, aber auch nach ihrem politischen Willen handelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie reagiert man darauf? Vieleicht indem man mal damit anfängt wieder Vertrauen auf zu bauen indem man mal wirklich Politik macht die auch die gesellschaftlich Schwachen erreicht. Indem man nicht Autobahnen privatisiert die 100%ig in den nässten Jahrzehnten private Investoren bereichert und den Steuerzahler belasten wird, indem man Gesetze nicht durch Pharmaindustrie  und andere Lobbygesellschaften schreiben lässt und gegen jede Vernunft Dinge wie TTIP durchdrücken will.
> Indem man nicht versucht die Machenschaften des BND zu vertuschen und die Leute in solchen Dingen für völlig blöde zu verkaufen. Indem man nicht irgendwelchen Gesetze wie die Mietpreisbremse verabschiedet die faktisch 1 Million Hintertüren bieten um nahezu wirkungslos zu verpuffen und so den finanziell schwachen Bürgern keinen Nutzen bringen. Und Und Und...



Also in dem man sich nicht mit irgendwelchen bescheuerten Ängsten beschäftigt, sondern echte Probleme angeht?
Würde ich zustimmen, ist aber das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was du in deinem letzten Absatz gefordert hast. Und nach aktuellem Stand auch nichts, womit man an der Regierung bleibt (= leider kein Ansatz, den man zuende führen kann), jedenfalls versuchen nicht einmal die übelsten und erfolgreichsten Populisten damit Wahlkampf zu machen. Angst ist schneller.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also in dem man sich nicht mit irgendwelchen bescheuerten Ängsten beschäftigt, sondern echte Probleme angeht?
> Würde ich zustimmen, ist aber das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was du in deinem letzten Absatz gefordert hast. Und nach aktuellem Stand auch nichts, womit man an der Regierung bleibt (= leider kein Ansatz, den man zuende führen kann), jedenfalls versuchen nicht einmal die übelsten und erfolgreichsten Populisten damit Wahlkampf zu machen. Angst ist schneller.



Ist halt wie mit Krieg. Eine Stadt zerbombst du innerhalb eines Tages, sie wieder aufzubauen dauert halt Monate / Jahre.
Mit Vertrauen ist das eben nicht anders. Zerstört bekommst du es in vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit, wieder aufbauen dauert um ein vielfaches länger...

Blos wen du überhaupt nicht damit anfängst baust du es halt überhaupt nicht mehr auf und die Angst gewinnt irgendwann völlig.
Sich aber nur mit der Angst zu beschäftigen hilft halt nichts, die bekommst du nicht mit markigen Worten besiegt, oder ausgeräumt, im Gegenteil, ohne Vertrauen befeuert man  die Angst nur noch weil einem halt keiner den nötigen Glauben schenkt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wie gesagt, der richtige Ansatz gegen Populismus ist, sich dem Willen aller politischen Lager ein Stück weit zu fügen. Angst lässt sich hinter jeder politischen Haltung ausmachen. Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik war beispielsweise auch von Angst geleitet:  Angst um Schengen, Angst um die Wirtschaft, Angst vor einem europäischen Inhumanismus. Und da hat es auch nichts gebracht, ihr zu erklären, wie idiotisch das ist. Oft ist Angst nämlich Teil der politischen Haltung. Man wägt ab und trifft die Entscheidung, die einem am wenigsten Angst macht. Und das, was man dann am Ende tut, hält man für vernünftig, alternativlos usw. Aber da jeder anders gewichtet, wovor man sich zu ängstigen hat, kann man nicht einfach sagen: deine Angst ist bescheuert und meine berechtigt. Politiker sollten Ängste daher als politische Haltungen begreifen und versuchen, den Willen aller großen politischen Lager im Rahmen der Vernunft ein Stück weit umzusetzen. Beispiel Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik: Sie hätte sagen können okay Leute, ich hab hier einen Deal mit der Türkei am Wickel, wenn das nichts wird, machen wir die Grenzen dicht und ne Obergrenze von 200.000 pro Jahr. Ich bin sicher, das hätte viele Kritiker beruhigt und auch die Befürworter von "alle aufnehmen" hätten sich damit arrangieren können. Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: auch die Leave-Fraktion hätte das besser gefallen und sie hätte auch weniger Zündstoff für ihre Leave-Kampagne gehabt. 

Ebenso bei der Freizügigkeit innerhalb der EU könnte man etwas ändern - zum Beispiel könnte man auch da ne Obergrenze einführen. Und ebenso dem Demokratiedefizit der EU könnte man beikommen und die Kritker beruhgen, indem man einen Kompromiss macht und ein paar Schritte Rückwärts geht, da diese enge politische Union von vielen offenbar doch gar nicht erwünscht ist. Aber nein, die politische Elite ist ja von ihren Ansichten so überzeugt, dass sie meint, sie braucht ihren Standpunkt nur erklären und jeder vernünftige Mensch wird ihr zustimmen. Und die, die es nicht tun, haben halt bescheuerte Ängste, verstehen Europa nicht, sind kurzsichtig, rechts, Pack, dumm, [...] hier abwertendes Adjektiv für Andersdenkende einfügen. 

Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber es kann sein, dass die EU früher oder später wegen dieser Besserwisserei und den damit einhergehenden fehlenden Berücksichtingen der abweichenden politischen Meinungen von zig Millionen Europäern endgültig scheitern wird.  Die EU ist der Kompromiss, aber nicht der Kompromiss, den die Elite unter sich ausmacht. Auch der politische Wille des Stammtischs muss mit einbezogen werden. Er wird sich das Recht nicht nehmen lassen, Europa mitzugestalten. Wenn er nicht ausreichend Gehör findet, wird er zur Not Populisten und Rechte wählen. Was wir aktuell sehen sind nur die Anfänge.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Würde die Politik auf jede Minderheit eingehen, die laut schreit, dann würde die Politik nie vorankommen. Gerade in Deutschland ist die Angst (German Angst) ja ein Phänomen. Egal was anders oder neu ist, wird erst mal abgelehnt, da.... ja warum eigentlich? Die meisten wissen es nicht mal. Aber etwas neues ist in der Regel in Dt keine Möglichkeit, sondern meist ein potentieller Fallstrick. So sind wir halt (leider). Daher sind wir auch ein Land der innovationslosen geworden, da alles immer totgeredet wird, statt einfach mal zu machen. Das erlebe ich selbst in den Firmen, wo andere schon ein Projekt halb abgeschlossen hätte, wärend bei uns noch drüber diskutiert wird ob und wenn was und wieso und wie...

Die Theorie mit der Abwägung nach der kleinsten Angst finde ich interessant, aber doch etwas weit weggeholt. 

Ich habe mal eine Frage an dich, wie stellst du dir die Obergrenze bei der Freizügigkeit innerhalb der EU vor? Da würde mich ja die Umsetzung interessieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Na ja, aber es ist doch nur konservativ, wenn man will, dass alles  bleibt, wie es ist. Und konservativ darf man sein. Der Konservativismus  hat auch keine bedeutlungslose Minderheit als Anhänger, sondern ist in  fast jedem westlichen Staat ein großes politisches Lager. Wenn man nicht  ausreichend auf das Lager hört, hat man früher oder später was am Hals.  Zum Beispiel so etwas wie die AfD. Eine aus dem Boden geschossene  Partei, die Anlaufpunkt für rechtskonservative Leute ist, welche sich im  Parlament nicht mehr ausreichend vertreten fühlen. Ursprünglich hatten  CDU/CSU sich dieser Bürger ausreichend angenommen, aber dem ist seit  Merkel an der Spitze nicht mehr so. Während der Flüchtlingskrise konnte  man im Parlament sogar ein Parteien-Kartell beobachten. Alle etablierten  Parteien waren dort in etwa der gleichen Meinung, wie man mit  Flüchtlingen zu verfahren hat (Grenzen auf). Bis auf die CSU, die aber  ungehört blieb und ja auch nur in Bayern wählbar ist, hat keiner  gepoltert. Diese Ignoranz des politischen Willen einer großen  Bevölkerungsgruppe aber bot weiteren Nährboden für die AfD, die nun  immerhin schon bei, ich weiß nicht genau, 10 % ist? So sollte man nicht  regieren, das ist keine Demokratie. Man sollte Kompromisse machen und  versuchen alle zufrieden zu stellen, eben oder vor allem auch die  Konservativen. Bloß nicht zu weit nach links rücken, sonst bekommt man  ein Problem mit rechts.




> Ich habe mal eine Frage an dich, wie stellst du dir die Obergrenze bei  der Freizügigkeit innerhalb der EU vor? Da würde mich ja die Umsetzung  interessieren.



Das war nur ne spontane Idee, kam beim Schreiben.  Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor: ein Bürger aus einem anderen EU-Land  stellt einen Antrag bei der Behörde des Wunschlandes. Diese setzt ihn  auf eine Warteliste und nennt ihm das voraussichtliche Zeitfenster für  den Umzug. Also ganz einfach und bürokratisch geregelt eigentlich. Ist  vielleicht nicht schön für die, die warten müssen, aber das ist eben der  Tribut, den der Kompromiss zollt.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Na ja, aber es ist doch nur konservativ, wenn  man will, dass alles  bleibt, wie es ist. Und konservativ darf man  sein. Der Konservativismus  hat auch keine bedeutlungslose Minderheit  als Anhänger, sondern ist in  fast jedem westlichen Staat ein großes  politisches Lager. Wenn man nicht  ausreichend auf das Lager hört, hat  man früher oder später was am Hals.  Zum Beispiel so etwas wie die AfD.  Eine aus dem Boden geschossene  Partei, die Anlaufpunkt für  rechtskonservative Leute ist, welche sich im  Parlament nicht mehr  ausreichend vertreten fühlen. Ursprünglich hatten  CDU/CSU sich dieser  Bürger ausreichend angenommen, aber dem ist seit  Merkel an der Spitze  nicht mehr so. Während der Flüchtlingskrise konnte  man im Parlament  sogar ein Parteien-Kartell beobachten. Alle etablierten  Parteien waren  dort in etwa der gleichen Meinung, wie man mit  Flüchtlingen zu  verfahren hat (Grenzen auf). Bis auf die CSU, die aber  ungehört blieb  und ja auch nur in Bayern wählbar ist, hat keiner  gepoltert. Diese  Ignoranz des politischen Willen einer großen  Bevölkerungsgruppe aber  bot weiteren Nährboden für die AfD, die nun  immerhin schon bei, ich  weiß nicht genau, 10 % ist? So sollte man nicht  regieren, das ist keine  Demokratie. Man sollte Kompromisse machen und  versuchen alle zufrieden  zu stellen, eben oder vor allem auch die  Konservativen. Bloß nicht zu  weit nach links rücken, sonst bekommt man  ein Problem mit  rechts.


Da bin ich froh drum, dass nicht auf die CSU gehört  wurde. Es wäre (und ist es noch) unmenschlich Menschen in Not Hilfe zu  verweigern. 
Ich wohne in Bayern und ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich hier wählen soll, da alles irgendwo unwählbar ist. Hier müsste man fast seine eigene Partei aufmachen.
Bin übrigens auch in vielen Bereichen konservativ, lehne aber neues nicht aus Prinzip ab, sondern bin da rationalist und wäge die Vor- und Nachteile ab und gewichte sie nach Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintretens, passiven Nebeneffekten und Inpact und eben weniger nach einem Bauchgefühl, wonach mancher gerne regieren würde bzw. glaubt besser zu können. Ich stimme bei der Aussage, dass wir die Grenzen nicht dicht machen dürfen, Frau Merkel zu (auch wenn sie über ein Hintertürchen das nun doch gemacht hat, nur nicht vor unserer Haustür) und zolle ihr großen Respekt, dass sie dieses aus Überzeugung durchgezogen hat und das obwohl ihr immer nachgesagt wurde, dass sie keine schweren Entscheidungen trifft, sondern nur abwartet  In diesem Fall geht es um das Leben von Millionen von Menschen und jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder Grüdne wie "billige Arbeitskräfte", "hohe Kriminalität", "Verlust der deutschen Identität" und "Islamisierung des Westens". Aber ich muss ehrlicherweise sagen, dass ich noch keinen Euro dafür zahlen musste, die Arbeitslosigkeit sich kaum geändert hat, Kriminalität auch nicht gestiegen ist und irgendwie mich noch immer die Glocken der Katholischen Kirchen nerven, aber kein Muezzin, ich fühle mich auch noch als deutscher und irgendwie ist die Kultur auch nicht verschwunden und das obwohl wir in Deutschland ganz ohne die aktuellen Migranten schon 20% der Bewohner aus nicht deutschen Background haben. 



> Das war nur ne spontane Idee, kam beim Schreiben.  Ich stelle mir das  in etwa so vor: ein Bürger aus einem anderen EU-Land  stellt einen  Antrag bei der Behörde des Wunschlandes. Diese setzt ihn  auf eine  Warteliste und nennt ihm das voraussichtliche Zeitfenster für  den  Umzug. Also ganz einfach und bürokratisch geregelt eigentlich. Ist   vielleicht nicht schön für die, die warten müssen, aber das ist eben der   Tribut, den der Kompromiss zollt.


Ich sehe da viel Bürokratie, aber wenig nutzen. Erschließt mir nicht ganz, wo da der höhere Sinn sein soll.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Der Vorschlag wäre ein "klassisches" Greencard-Verfahren  und keine Freizügigkeit.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

*BigBubby* 


Es ist voll okay, dass du Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik als richtig erachtest, aber das ist nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, dass es andere Deutsche gibt, die sie für falsch halten. Und es geht nicht darum, ihnen zu erklären, dass ihr Standpunkt falsch ist, denn genauso gut könnten sie dir erklären, dass dein Standpunkt falsch ist. Es ist nicht im Sinne der Demokratie, entgegengesetzte Standpunkte für unberechtigt und nichtig zu erklären. Im Sinne der Demokratie ist es, und das ist mein Vorschlag, dass man sich irgendwo in der Mitte trifft und eine Politik der Kompromisse macht. Das ist nicht nur im Kleinen das beste, sondern auch im Großen. Ich denke, wenn Politiker nach diesem Vorschlag handeln würden, hätten nicht so viele für den Brexit gestimmt, die AfD wäre nicht so stark und die EU würde nicht derart attackiert werden, dass sie mittlerweile um ihre Existenz fürchten muss. 



> Ich sehe da viel Bürokratie, aber wenig nutzen. Erschließt mir nicht ganz, wo da der höhere Sinn sein soll.



Der höhere Sinn ist ganz einfach das Zeichen, das man setzt. Ein Zeichen der Demokratie. Ein Zeichen an all die unliebsamen "Querulanten", dass sie gehört werden und man ihnen mit politischen Handlungen entgegenkommt. Ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie nicht Populisten bzw.  Rechtspopulisten wählen müssen, damit ihrem Willen entsprochen wird.
*

Olstyle* 


Es wäre eine Freizügigkeit mit Wartezeit. Man führt andere "Karten" ein, die ein höheres (aber dennoch limitiertes) jährliches Kontingent haben und für EU-Bürger leicht zu beantragen sind. Aber ich will mich da gar nicht festlegen. Was zählt ist, dass jenen EU-Bürgern entgegen gekommen wird,  die die Freizügigkeit kritisch sehen. So Leuten wie Farage zum Beispiel, denn damit nimmt man ihnen den Wind aus den Segeln.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Du missverstehst mich glaube ich.
Auch ich bin nicht vollends zufrieden mit der Flüchtlingspolitik, denn vieles hätte sauberer und geordneter ablaufen können. Du wirst auch wenige Menschen finden, die so stark andere Meinungen respektiert wie ich. Es gibt aber bestimmte Dinge, die sind einfach nicht diskutabel. Eben Menschen in Not, in diesem Fall Kriegsflüchtlinge, abzuweisen. Es geht mir hier nicht um die so genannten Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, welche in der Regel reguläre Immigranten sind. Um die ging es auch Frau Merkel damals nicht. Sondern es geht um Menschen die auf der Flucht sind. Auf der Flucht vor Gewalt, Zerstörung und Mord. Was ist hier sogar noch schlimmer macht ist, dass die Eskalation in diesem Fall erst durch die Intervention des Westens stattgefunden hat. 
Die meisten von diesen Flüchtlingen wollen auch gar nicht in Deutschland bleiben. Die wollen in ihrer Heimat leben, was sie aber nicht können, da dort Krieg herrscht. Ein großer Teil davon wird auch in ihr Land zurückkehren. Natürlich nicht alle, aber die die sich dafür entscheiden hier zu bleiben, werden es sicherlich nicht nur aus Faulheit machen, denn dann wären sie aus Faulheit nicht hunderte Kilometer zu Fuß geflüchtet.
Wie gesagt ich sage nicht, dass andere Standpunkte falsch oder richtig sind. Aber es gibt grundsätzliche Dinge über die man nicht diskutieren muss und wo man auch nicht rechtsradikalen und asozialen entgegen kommen muss und Menschen die Notleidende abweisen sind genau das und dabei ist es egal ob es Frauen, Kinder oder junge Männer sind.

Der höhere Sinn von Demokratie ist, dass der Wille der Mehrheit entscheidet und bis Anfang des Jahres war der Wille der Mehrheit, dass die Flüchtlinge empfangen werden. Erst im März diesen Jahres war es das erste mal 50-50.  Der höhere Sinn der Demokratie ist auch, dass kleine Meinungen gehört werden können, ob diese dann die Mehrheit überzeugen können, liegt an der Qualität der kleinen Meinung. Wenn diese Meinungen aber gegen grundlegende Menschenrechte verstoßen, sind sie garantiert nicht ausreichend, um sie umzusetzen. Selbst wenn die AfD 10% kriegen sollten und wenn es auch 15% wären. Sie hätten keine Chance zu regieren und wenn die Leute sehen, dass nicht viel rum kommt, wenn man sie gewählt hat, wird auch wieder nicht mehr gewählt. Wie meist bei diesen Protestpartein. 

Ich muss gestehen Nick, dass ich noch immer nicht den Sinn dahinter verstehe, warum man die Freiheit von 500 Millionen Menschen einschränken muss, damit 10-20 Millionen mal ein warmes Gefühl bekommen. Man weiß, was für ein Aufwand das schon mal in Deutschland ist, wenn man umzieht bis man alles umgemeldet hat etc. Das ist in ein anderes Land nicht leichter und dann will man das ganze noch zusätzlich verkomplizieren, weil ein paar Bauern in GB Angst vor Polen haben, welche zuvor noch gemeinsam im Krieg gegen Nazideutschland gekämpft haben? Polen sind übrigens sehr freundliche, Gastfreundliche und vor allem fleißige Arbeiter. 

Jede Statistik, Umfrage und Studie hat bisher gezeigt, dass diese Ängste höchst stark mit dem Bildungsstand korreliert. Das sehe ich leider auch in meiner Umgebung. Da hatte ich schon manche Unterhaltung zu, wo einer der nie aus seinem Dorf rausgekommen ist, mich entgeistert anguckst, dass ich mich durch die ganzen christlichen Sekten mehr belästigt fühle als durch den Islam (ihm war gar nicht bewusst, dass es sowas gibt bei den Christen). Ich könnte mit Gratisbibel fast heizen so viele bekommt man von den ganzen "Vertretern". Bei dem Koran würde ich da erfrieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich sage nicht, dass andere Standpunkte falsch oder richtig sind. Aber es gibt grundsätzliche Dinge über die man nicht diskutieren muss und wo man auch nicht rechtsradikalen und asozialen entgegen kommen muss und Menschen die Notleidende abweisen sind genau das und dabei ist es egal ob es Frauen, Kinder oder junge Männer sind.



Wenn dem so wäre, warum hat dann Deutschland letztes Jahr über eine Million Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, während die meisten Nachbarstaaten Flüchtlinge in kaum nenneswerten Zahlen aufnahmen? Offenbar ist es doch diskutabel und ich glaube nicht, dass z.B. die Menschen in den osteuropäischen Staaten, die sich der Aufnahme nahezu komplett verweigerten und noch immer verweigern, rechtsradikal und asozial sind.



> Der höhere Sinn von Demokratie ist, dass der Wille der Mehrheit entscheidet und bis Anfang des Jahres war der Wille der Mehrheit, dass die Flüchtlinge empfangen werden. Erst im März diesen Jahres war es das erste mal 50-50.  Der höhere Sinn der Demokratie ist auch, dass kleine Meinungen gehört werden können, ob diese dann die Mehrheit überzeugen können, liegt an der Qualität der kleinen Meinung. Wenn diese Meinungen aber gegen grundlegende Menschenrechte verstoßen, sind sie garantiert nicht ausreichend, um sie umzusetzen. Selbst wenn die AfD 10% kriegen sollten und wenn es auch 15% wären. Sie hätten keine Chance zu regieren und wenn die Leute sehen, dass nicht viel rum kommt, wenn man sie gewählt hat, wird auch wieder nicht mehr gewählt. Wie meist bei diesen Protestpartein.



Demokratie bedeutet eigentlich die Herrschaft des Volkes. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Demokratie.  Frankreich, Österreich, Niederlade und Dänemark  stehen mit der repräsentativen Demokratie kurz vor dem Rechtsruck. In anderen europäischen Ländern sind Rechtspopulisten ähnlich wie in Deutschland auf dem Vormarsch oder bereits an der Macht. Auch das Ergebnis des Referendums in Großbritanien geht u.a. auf einflussreiche rechtspopulistische Kräfte zurück. Glaubst du angesichts dieser Entwicklungen wirklich, dass wir unsere derzeitige Demokratiepraxis beibehalten sollten? Ich hab da arge Zweifel.



> Ich muss gestehen Nick, dass ich noch immer nicht den Sinn dahinter verstehe, warum man die Freiheit von 500 Millionen Menschen einschränken muss, damit 10-20 Millionen mal ein warmes Gefühl bekommen. Man weiß, was für ein Aufwand das schon mal in Deutschland ist, wenn man umzieht bis man alles umgemeldet hat etc. Das ist in ein anderes Land nicht leichter und dann will man das ganze noch zusätzlich verkomplizieren, weil ein paar Bauern in GB Angst vor Polen haben, welche zuvor noch gemeinsam im Krieg gegen Nazideutschland gekämpft haben? Polen sind übrigens sehr freundliche, Gastfreundliche und vor allem fleißige Arbeiter.



In GB haben immerhin 52 % Prozent für den Austritt gestimmt. Es geht hier nicht um ein paar Leute, sondern um eine beachtenswerte Menge, die zunehmend größer wird und zu einer ernsthaften Bedrohung für die EU heranwachsen könnte. Nichts gegen dich, vielleicht übertreib ich auch, aber ist es nicht Torheit, wenn man den Austritts Großbritaniens nicht als ein Warnzeichen begreift? Selbst Schäuble hat gesagt, dass die EU nicht so weitermachen kann wie bisher. 



> Jede Statistik, Umfrage und Studie hat bisher gezeigt, dass diese Ängste höchst stark mit dem Bildungsstand korreliert. Das sehe ich leider auch in meiner Umgebung. Da hatte ich schon manche Unterhaltung zu, wo einer der nie aus seinem Dorf rausgekommen ist, mich entgeistert anguckst, dass ich mich durch die ganzen christlichen Sekten mehr belästigt fühle als durch den Islam (ihm war gar nicht bewusst, dass es sowas gibt bei den Christen). Ich könnte mit Gratisbibel fast heizen so viele bekommt man von den ganzen "Vertretern". Bei dem Koran würde ich da erfrieren.



Das mag richtig sein. Aber auch Ungebildete haben ein Stimmrecht. Wir reden hier nicht über Menschen und Ansichten, sondern über eine Idee, wie man mit Menschen und Ansichten politisch umzugehen hat. Und es ist sicher politisch gesehen wenig hilfreich, wenn man Menschen als ungebildet, asozial und rechtsradikal bezeichnet und ihre politischen Ansichten für indiskutabel erklärt. So gewinnt man diese Menschen nicht für seine Politik, so werden sie nur noch ignoranter und wütender und wenden sich letztendlich den besagten Rechtspopulisten zu. Gerade das gilt es doch aber zu verhindern. Oder worüber reden wir hier?


----------



## BigBubby (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, warum hat dann Deutschland letztes Jahr über eine Million Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, während die meisten Nachbarstaaten Flüchtlinge in kaum nenneswerten Zahlen aufnahmen? Offenbar ist es doch diskutabel und ich glaube nicht, dass z.B. die Menschen in den osteuropäischen Staaten, die sich der Aufnahme nahezu komplett verweigerten und noch immer verweigern, rechtsradikal und asozial sind.


Naja gerade die im Osten allen voran Polen sind bzw werden gerade genau das. 
Deutschland und die meisten anderen westlichen Staaten haben die Genfer Flüchtlingskonventionen angenommen und im Grundgesetz in Deutschland steht auch, dass jeder nicht Deutsche das Recht auf Erbittung von Asyl in Deutschland hat. Wenn die Flüchtlinge nun genau dieses Beantragen bzw Beantragen wollen in unserem Land, dann ist das deren Recht. Ob wir ihnen dann Asyl gewähren ist eine Fallentscheidung. Genau das passiert gerade. Die Menschen Flüchten hierin um Asyl zu beantragen und je nach Background, wird dieses gewährt oder abgelehnt und die Leute dann weggeschickt. 



> Demokratie bedeutet eigentlich die Herrschaft des Volkes. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Demokratie.  Frankreich, Österreich, Niederlade und Dänemark  stehen mit der repräsentativen Demokratie kurz vor dem Rechtsruck. In anderen europäischen Ländern sind Rechtspopulisten ähnlich wie in Deutschland auf dem Vormarsch oder bereits an der Macht. Auch das Ergebnis des Referendums in Großbritanien geht u.a. auf einflussreiche rechtspopulistische Kräfte zurück. Glaubst du angesichts dieser Entwicklungen wirklich, dass wir unsere derzeitige Demokratiepraxis beibehalten sollten? Ich hab da arge Zweifel.


 Ja es gibt diesen Rechtsruck. Warum es diesen gibt ist vielfälltig. Neben der Angst vor Flüchtlingen, welche sich wieder legen wird, ist es die Scheinbare Ohnmacht der Menschen gegenüber der Regierung, die sie ja selber gewählt haben, und zu guter letzt ist es häufig einfach der Protest gegen das Establishment (gerade in Frankreich z.B. wird die Front National z.B. von vielen gewählt, die früher die kommunistische Partei gewählt haben und das nicht, weil sie plötzlich vom Kommunist zum Rechtsradikalen geworden sind, sondern weil sie gegen das aktuelle System sind). Seltsamerweise kippt gerade die Meinung auch in Deutschland und obwohl weniger Flüchtlinge ankommen und sich zeigt, dass es kaum Auswirkung auf unsere Gesellschaft hat, ist die Sorge genau darum gestiegen. Nun ist die Frage inwieweit man unbegründete Sorgen mit Aktionismus oder mit Aufklärung begegnen sollte.


> In GB haben immerhin 52 % Prozent für den Austritt gestimmt. Es geht hier nicht um ein paar Leute, sondern um eine beachtenswerte Menge, die zunehmend größer wird und zu einer ernsthaften Bedrohung für die EU heranwachsen könnte. Nichts gegen dich, vielleicht übertreib ich auch, aber ist es nicht Torheit, wenn man den Austritts Großbritaniens nicht als ein Warnzeichen begreift? Selbst Schäuble hat gesagt, dass die EU nicht so weitermachen kann wie bisher.


Wie gesagt, haben nicht 52% gegen Migranten gevotet. Das ist davon vielleicht, wenn überhaupt, die Hälfte. GB Austritt ist ein Warnzeichen, da stimme ich dir zu. Die Frage ist wovor ist es eine Warnung? Ich sehe es eher als Warnung vor einer Handlungsunfähigen EU und den Folgen daraus. Die Frage dort ist wiederum, wie sollte man diesem begegnen, um langfristig erfolgreicher zu sein. Genau hier gehen die Meinungen dann auseinander. Die sehr konservativen, welche momentan missbraucht werden von den Rechtsradikalen, wollen die Rückschritt gehen hin wieder zu stärkeren Nationalstaaten. Da Stärker immer gut klingt und es damals auch schöner war, laufen viele diesem Hinterher. Dass aber dieser Nationalstaat nicht mehr die Stärke hat und vor allem im Zukunft nicht mehr haben wird, wie es früher war, da sich die Strukturen in der Welt und gerade mit der Erstarkung des asiatischen Raumes haben wird, wird gerne ignoriert. Der andere Weg wäre hin zum EU-Staat mit Bundesstaaten wie Deutschland, Frankreich und Italien. Also genau dafür zu sorgen, dass die EU nicht mehr Machtlos ist und auch regieren könnte. Da man das aber nicht kennt und daher nicht auf bekanntes zurückgreifen kann, kommt hier die Sorge um das Unbekannte und daher wird das abgelehnt. Dafür wird aber gerne das Bekannte, die aktuellen Auswüchse der EU, auf eine zukünftige Struktur abgebildet und entsprechend bekommt es noch mehr Ablehnung. Wir sind in Europa trotz der regionalen Unterschiede so ähnlich, dass es wirklich verwunderlich ist. Momentan haben wir zwar noch eine Ost/West-Spaltung in der Grundstimmung, aber dieses ist Historisch leicht zu erklären, denn die östlichen Staaten erleben "erst" seit 25 Jahren den "freien Markt". Also es ist gerade erst die aktuelle, junge Generation die in diesem Auwächst, wogegen im Westen dieses bereits seit 70 Jahren der Fall ist und damit die dritte Generation. Das gleiche zeigte sich auch in GB, wo die junge Generation, die mit einem gemeinsamen Europaraum groß geworden ist, diesen als was gutes ansehen, während die ältere Generation dieses ablehnt. Man könnte hier von einem Generationenkonflikt sprechen.





> Das mag richtig sein. Aber auch Ungebildete haben ein Stimmrecht. Wir reden hier nicht über Menschen und Ansichten, sondern über eine Idee, wie man mit Menschen und Ansichten politisch umzugehen hat. Und es ist sicher politisch gesehen wenig hilfreich, wenn man Menschen als ungebildet, asozial und rechtsradikal bezeichnet und ihre politischen Ansichten für indiskutabel erklärt. So gewinnt man diese Menschen nicht für seine Politik, so werden sie nur noch ignoranter und wütender und wenden sich letztendlich den besagten Rechtspopulisten zu. Gerade das gilt es doch aber zu verhindern. Oder worüber reden wir hier?


 Natürlich haben diese Menschen ein stimmenrecht und das ist gut so. Anders wollen wir es auch nicht und wenn die Stimme dieser Menschen eine Mehrheit erlangt, die entsprechenden Änderungen zu veranlassen. In diesem Fall handelt es sich aber nicht um eine schützenswerte Minderheit, wie z.B. Kinder, Transsexuelle oder Behinderte, sondern um normale Bürger, denn wenn dieses nicht der Fall wäre, würden sie auch höhere Aufmerksamkeit und Zustimmung erhalten. Die nächste Wahl wird zeigen, wieweit sich diese Meinung in der Bevölkerung durchgesetzt hat oder ob es nur eine Protestwelle ist, die wieder abebbt. Das wird sich zeigen, aber auch hier ist eben aufklärung wichtig, besonders gegenüber den Protestpartein, denn man wählt immer das Gesamtpaket, weshalb ich hier auch nichts wählbares für mich finde, da bisher jede Partei ein absolutes NoGo mit drin stehen hatte.


----------



## wtfNow (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Speziell für Brexit-Gegner, werfe ich mal so in die Runde:

Der Brexit: Will England eine neue Weltordnung? - YouTube


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Trump Präsident. Der nächste Baum fällt.


----------



## Amon (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Trump Präsident. Der nächste Baum fällt.


Bin mal gespannt ob die ganzen Promis ihre großspurigen Ankündigungen  auszuwandern sollte Trump Präsident werden wahr machen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Mich würde interessieren, wie viele Bäume noch fallen müssen, bis die politisch Elite merkt, dass es mit "weiter so" eben nicht weiter geht.

Donald Trump ist wie ein Barack Obama fur die AfD

Lektionen aus Amerika: Merkel im Nebelreich  - Politik - FAZ


----------



## BigBubby (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich frag mich wie viele Bäume noch fallen müssen bis der Pöbel merkt,  was für Möglichkeiten man in Dt.  hat und wie gut und einfach das Leben hier sein kann, wenn man dafür hart arbeitet,  statt nur zu maulen und Panik zu schieben.


----------



## Rasha (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Hmm..des Parlament von GB hat noch nicht entschieden. Bisher war ja nur ne Volksabstimmung.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Rasha schrieb:


> Hmm..des Parlament von GB hat noch nicht entschieden. Bisher war ja nur ne Volksabstimmung.



Das Parlament muss sich auch nicht daran halten, sie können einfach so weiter machen, wie sonst auch.
Theresa May hat ja selbst gesagt, dass der Austritt 2 Jahre oder länger dauern kann. Scheint also so, dass man sich das irgendwie noch mal durchdenken will oder hofft, dass es von der EU noch mal Angebote gibt.
Ich persönlich bin ja dafür, die Briten sofort rauszuwerfen. Leider gibt es diese Möglichkeit nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Raus müssen die Briten auf jeden Fall. Andernfalls würde sie das Referendum und die Demokratie bei sich zur Farce werden lassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie viele Bäume noch fallen müssen bis der Pöbel merkt,  was für Möglichkeiten man in Dt.  hat und *wie gut und einfach das Leben hier sein kann, wenn man dafür hart arbeitet*,  statt nur zu maulen und Panik zu schieben.



Träum mal schön weiter. 
Wäre dem so dürfte es in Deutschland nicht soviele Menschen geben die trotz harter Arbeit (mit 2 bis 3 Jobs)  jeden Euro 5 mal umdrehen müssen. Und wir reden da weiß Gott nicht nur von Menschen mit "schlechter" Ausbildung, das betrifft selbst Menschen die eine akademische Bildung haben.


----------



## BigBubby (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Klar gibt es so etwas (wobei bei Akademikern, wenn nichts gerade Germanistin sind, so etwas sehr selten ist). So etwas wird es auch immer geben. Egal mit welcher Regierung, in welchem Land und mit welcher Regierungsform. In diesem Land muss aber niemand Hungern oder auf der Straße Leben oder in Lumpen rumlaufen. Man bekommt gratis einen Ausbildungsgrad, wie man ihn sich wünscht, wenn man dafür hart arbeitet. Der Großteil der Leute, die aber die Regierung abschaffen wollen und z.B. AfD wählt (mit Ausnahme konkreter Protestwähler), wollen nicht arbeiten. Sie möchten gerne, dass es ihnen besser geht ohne dafür was zu tun, weil sie meinen, dass ihre pure Existenz sie zu so etwas besonderen macht, dass sie einen Benz auf dem Hof ihrer Villa haben müssten. Dazu kommt der Neid, der leider dazu führt, dass Leute rummaulen und meinen sie müssten all das haben, was auch andere haben, um glücklich zu sein, aber gleichzeitig nehmen sie es nicht zum Anlass dieses zu erarbeiten. Da sind uns z.B. die Chinesen weit voraus. Dort ist Neid deutlich seltener und eher Anerkennung für Geleistetes und Neid wird zum Anlass genommen selber es besser zu machen. Mich kotzt ehrlich die Deutsche Mentalität langsam richtig an. Immer nur am rummaulen und meckern, statt einfach zu tun...
Jeder Mensch in Deutschland hat die Möglichkeit von Geburt an eine gute Ausbildung und einen guten Job zu erreichen. Ob das diese Person wahrnimmt ist stark von der Person abhängig und natürlich auch durch das Umfeld, welches diese Person beeinflusst.

Natürlich werde ich für solche Aussagen nicht so viele Gefällt Mirs bekommen, aber so ist das nun mal, wenn man keinen Populismus raushaut. Es ist immer einfach auf die Missstände bei wenigen zu zeigen und zu behaupten, dass es alle sind. Aber zu erkennen, welche Möglichkeiten und Chancen man hat, ist deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Klar gibt es so etwas (wobei bei Akademikern, wenn nichts gerade Germanistin sind, so etwas sehr selten ist). So etwas wird es auch immer geben. Egal mit welcher Regierung, in welchem Land und mit welcher Regierungsform.



Ah ja und das es nur wenige Akademiker sein sollen machst du genau woran fest? Oder entspringt das deiner blühenden Fantasie das nicht sein kann was nicht sein sollte? Laut Medien  betrifft Niedriglohnarbeit inzwischen Akademiker nämlich in keinster weise weniger als Leute ohne akademischen Abschluss:

Arbeitsmarktstudie: Hunderttausende Akademiker arbeiten zu Niedriglohnen | ZEIT ONLINE



BigBubby schrieb:


> In diesem Land muss aber niemand Hungern oder auf der Straße Leben oder in Lumpen rumlaufen. Man bekommt gratis einen Ausbildungsgrad, wie man ihn sich wünscht, wenn man dafür hart arbeitet.



Das mag bis zu einem gewissen Grad stimmen, aber eben auch nur bis zu dem Punkt wo du im gängigen gesellschaftlichen Raster nicht unten durch fällst (Gesund, nicht über 45 bis 50, ausreichend qualifiziert, nur kurze Arbeitslosigkeitsphasen). Aber sicher glaubst du ja jeder der auf der Straße lebt hat sich dieses Schicksal ausgesucht weil er das so toll findet? Bei vielen erwachsenen Obdachlosen stecken schwere Lebenskrisen hinter der Obdachlosigkeit und war niemand mehr da der den sozialen Abstieg in die Obdachlosigkeit hätte aufgefangen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Leute, die aber die Regierung abschaffen wollen und z.B. AfD wählt (mit Ausnahme konkreter Protestwähler), wollen nicht arbeiten. Sie möchten gerne, dass es ihnen besser geht ohne dafür was zu tun, weil sie meinen, dass ihre pure Existenz sie zu so etwas besonderen macht, dass sie einen Benz auf dem Hof ihrer Villa haben müssten. Dazu kommt der Neid, der leider dazu führt, dass Leute rummaulen und meinen sie müssten all das haben, was auch andere haben, um glücklich zu sein, aber gleichzeitig nehmen sie es nicht zum Anlass dieses zu erarbeiten. Da sind uns z.B. die Chinesen weit voraus. Dort ist Neid deutlich seltener und eher Anerkennung für Geleistetes und Neid wird zum Anlass genommen selber es besser zu machen. Mich kotzt ehrlich die Deutsche Mentalität langsam richtig an. Immer nur am rummaulen und meckern, statt einfach zu tun...



Uh autsch, Du selbst bist ja entsprechend dann das ideale Bild der Mentalität die dich so ankotzt (völlig unqualifiziertes gemeckere ohne jegliche Substanz). 
Soviel Schwachsinn habe ich wirklich selten an einem Stück gelesen.

Sind also alles ungebildete, neidische, arbeitslose Faulenzer die AfD wählen?
Komisch das es scheibar genau andersrum ist und die AfD vor allem bei besserverdienenden und "gebildeten" Menschen ankommt:



> AfD-Wähler sind *vor allem Menschen,* die *gut gebildet* sind *und mehr  verdienen*.* 34 Prozent der Anhänger gehören zu den Top-Verdienern im  Land*.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



IW-Studie: AfD Partei der Besserverdiener und Gebildeten - WELT

Hmm, komisch nicht? Deckt sich so überhaupt nicht mit deiner Aussage das die AfD die Partei der Faulenzer und Arbeitsverweigerer sein soll... 

Ehrlich, zu deinen Äußerungen fällt mir irgendwie schon fast nur noch ein:

"Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt..." 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch in Deutschland hat die Möglichkeit von Geburt an eine gute Ausbildung und einen guten Job zu erreichen. Ob das diese Person wahrnimmt ist stark von der Person abhängig und natürlich auch durch das Umfeld, welches diese Person beeinflusst.



Ja was den nun? Jeder Mensch hat die Möglichkeit, oder jeder Mensch wo das Umfeld stimmt hat die Möglichkeit? Entscheide dich mal, bei letzteren hat eben nicht jeder Mensch die Möglichkeit, sondern nur ein Teil!

Auch in Deutschland hat nicht jeder die gleichen Chancen. In was für Verhältnisse ich geboren werde bestimmt zu einem erheblichen Teil meine Möglichkeiten. Werde ich in vergleichsweise arme Verhältnisse geboren sind die Möglichkeiten in der Regel wesentlich schlechter. Geld hat nachweislich bei den Bildungschancen erheblichen Einfluss und auch die Bildung der Eltern hat starken Einfluss. Kinder die in arme Verhältnisse geboren werden und Eltern haben die selbst eine ehr mäßige Bildung genossen haben haben weit schlechtere Chancen als Kinder die in Armut geboren werden aber gebildete Eltern haben, aber immer noch weit schlechtere Chancen als Kinder die in finanziell solide Verhältnisse geboren werden.

Geld beeinflusst das Lehrmaterial welches ich den Kindern kaufen kann, ob ich ggf. intensive Nachhilfe ermöglichen kann, die Schule die besucht werden kann, usw. usf.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich für solche Aussagen nicht so viele Gefällt Mirs bekommen, aber so ist das nun mal, wenn man keinen Populismus raushaut. Es ist immer einfach auf die Missstände bei wenigen zu zeigen und zu behaupten, dass es alle sind. Aber zu erkennen, welche Möglichkeiten und Chancen man hat, ist deutlich schwieriger.



Nein, so ist es nur wen man sich seine Welt nicht auf Fakten aufbaut sondern auf eigenen Wunschdenken und Fantasiekonstrukten, weil mehr ist das von dir hier geschriebene nicht. Mit der Realität hat es absolut nichts zu tun. Du suchst nur einen einfachen Sündenbock für dein Bild der Welt, den du in der AfD und die sie angeblich wählenden dummen faulen Arbeitslosen gefunden meinst zu haben und meinst es gebe keine Missstände, weil alle Probleme ja hausgemacht seien, schließlich müsste ja jeder nur eine fleißige Arbeitsdrohne sein, die genug lernt, um dicken Benz, Haus und Urlaubsreise hinbekommen zu können.
Dem ist aber nunmal nicht so, nur ein Dummkopf glaubt das es so einfach ist!


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt fÃ¼r sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch in Deutschland hat die Möglichkeit von Geburt an eine gute Ausbildung und einen guten Job zu erreichen. Ob das diese Person wahrnimmt ist stark von der Person abhängig und natürlich auch durch das Umfeld, welches diese Person beeinflusst.


Du blendest aus, dass jeder Mensch mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung in die Gesellschaft "startet". Damit meine ich nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird. Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und symbolischen "Kapital". Daher ist diese: "Man muss nur hart schaffen gehen, dann schafft man auch was"-Denke reichlich naiv. 

Weiterführend u.a.:
Gesellschaftliche Teilhabe - Die Verharmlosung der Armut | Deutschlandradio Kultur
Pressemitteilungen - Anteil der von Armut oder sozialer Ausgrenzung bedrohten Bevölkerung in Deutschland nahezu unverändert - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)
Pressemitteilungen - Armutsgefährdung in Westdeutschland im 10-Jahres-Vergleich gestiegen - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)
Sanktionen treffen die Schwachsten - Hans-Bockler-Stiftung
jungle-world.com - Archiv - 18/2016 - Inland - Beschaftigte in der Leih- und Zeitarbeit werden vom DGB kaum unterstutzt



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Laut Medien betrifft Niedriglohnarbeit inzwischen Akademiker nämlich in keinster weise weniger als Leute ohne akademischen Abschluss:


Dazu kommt: Selbst wenn sie eine Anstellung finden, die ihrem akademischen Abschluss entspricht, ist nicht sicher ob es sich um eine Stelle handelt, mit der man über die Runden kommt.


> [...] Gab es 1991 noch 28,9 Millionen Vollzeitarbeiter, so wurden im zweiten Quartal dieses Jahres knapp 24,2  Millionen gezählt. Das sind 4,7 Millionen Vollzeitbeschäftigte weniger als noch vor einem viertel Jahrhundert. Gleichzeitig ist die Zahl der Teilzeitarbeiter in diesem Zeitraum drastisch von 6,3 auf  gut 15 Millionen gestiegen. Neben den versicherungspflichtig Tätigen fallen darunter die geringfügig Beschäftigten sowie alle Ein-Euro-Jobber. [...]


http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/politik/berliner_buero/art182516,6251609


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Ich kenne mich mit Wirtschaft nicht sonderlich gut aus und wir sollten  auch darauf achten, beim Thema Brexit zu bleiben. Aber es hat ja alles  miteinander zu tun. Die ganze westliche Welt ist von einer rechten  Aufbruchstimmung betroffen. Woran liegts? Das kann doch nur diese  linksgeprägte One-World-Ideologie sein, die seit einigen Jahren in  Europa und den USA um sich geht und von einer utopistischen politischen  Elite vorangetrieben wird. Die Menge der Leute, die meinen, dass diese  Ideologie den Nationalstaaten eher schadet als nützt, wird immer größer.  Und es gibt einen Haufen Argumente, die diese Meinung rechtfertigen.  Ich zumindest habe mir auf Youtube Pressekonferenzen, Landtagsreden und  Vorträge von den AfD-Politikern Poggenburg, Von Storch, Meuthen, Petry,  Junge und Weidel angesehen und halte ihre Kritik an der  Migrationspolitik, Europolitik, Energiepolitik, Schulpolitik und  Familienpolitik für durchwegs interessant. Klimapolitik okay, da halte  ich es für Quatsch, der Meinung von namhaften  Klimaforschern zu  widersprechen, aber auch das muss erlaubt sein in einer Demokratie. Petry bezeichnet die AfD als notwendiges Korrektiv und vielleicht hat sie ja recht. Das, was Merkel an Lösungen für aktuelle Krisen anzubieten hat, ist sicherlich nicht alternativlos.


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Zum Thema AFD Wähler und etwas aktueller als dein Artikel mit "konkreten" Wählerzahlen:

"Der AfD ist es gelungen, ein *breites gesellschaftliches Spektrum* anzusprechen. Überrepräsentiert sind *Arbeiter, Arbeitslose und Selbstständige*:" Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Wer-hat-in-Meck-Pomm-die-AfD-gewaehlt-article18566461.html

Zum Thema Protest und Angst Wähler:
"100 Prozent der Befragten finden es gut, dass die AfD den *Zuzug von Ausländern und Flüchtlingen begrenzen* will – wohlgemerkt in einem Bundesland, das weitgehend von Migranten verschont geblieben ist. 95 Prozent heißen es gut, das die AfD die *Ausbreitung des Islam in Deutschland verhindern* will. Für AfD-Wähler war die Flüchtlingspolitik das wichtigste wahlentscheidende Thema. Dabei bedient die AfD *Abstiegsängste der Wähler*. 83 Prozent ihrer Anhänger finden, für Flüchtlinge werde mehr getan als für die einheimische Bevölkerung. 97 Prozent fürchten, die Sozialabgaben werden durch den Zuzug zu stark steigen. Und 74 Prozent fürchten konkret um "unseren Wohlstand". Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Wer-hat-in-Meck-Pomm-die-AfD-gewaehlt-article18566461.html

Zu AfD Allgemein (persönliche Meinung):
Natürlich hat auch diese Partei in bestimmten Punkten recht. Aber man sollte sich mal das gesamte Wahlprogramm durchlesen (und zwar den ursprünglichen Entwurf, bevor er Weichgespült wurde, damit es nicht zu offensichtlich ist https://correctiv.org/media/public/...ff524/2016_02_23-grundsatzprogrammentwurf.pdf) und 90% sind bullshit bzw. nicht zuende gedacht.. Die richtige Partei? Gibts vermutlich nicht. Ich habe selber das Dilemma inzwischen in Bayern zu leben und hier gibt es wirklich nicht viel, was wählbar ist. Letztendlich wird es entweder auf freie Wähler hinauslaufen oder die Partei die am wenigsten nicht zusagt. Aber ich werde sicherlich nicht aus Angst, dass Einwanderer unsere Kultur zerstören, unsere Jobs klauen und den Wohlstand verbrauchen, eine Partei wählen, die etwas gemäßigt, aber deutlich durchblicken lässt, dass '33 und die 60er Jahre grüßen.

Aufstiegschancen:

@Nightslaver
Differenziertes Lesen ist anscheinend nicht deine Stärke. 
Ich habe geschrieben, dass natürlich das gesellschaftliche Umfeld einen Einfluss auf eine Person hat. Das ist wohl kaum zu bestreiten. Ob diese Person etwas aus seinem Leben macht, ist aber wiederum ihm selbst überlassen. Sie kann, wenn sie will sich weiterbilden und studieren und einen guten Job kriegen. Sie hat die gleiche Chance. Natürlich ist es für Personen aus bereits gebildeten Haushalt einfacher, da es hier deutlich leichter ist Unterstützung zu finden (Hilfe bei Hausarbeiten, die Gewissheit, dass man mit dem Lernen was erreichen kann, und vor allem auch die Wichtigkeit des Lernens durch den Druck der Eltern dieses weiter zu machen und nicht ein Spruch wie "brauchst nicht lernen, landest sowieso bei McD wie dein Alter".). Aber vor allem wird (meist, nicht immer) im gebildeten Haushalt bereits deutlich früher den Kindern schon wissen vermittelt und versucht ihr Interesse dafür zu wecken. Nun stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ab wann es in der Verantwortung des Staates und wo noch in der Familie steht ein Kind zu fördern. Aber das würde hier zu weit gehen. Es ist aber eine Tatsache, dass gegenüber anderen Ländern, auch ein Kind aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen einen hohen Bildungsstand und einen guten Job bekommen kann. (Keine Schulgebühren, Unis ohne Gebühren, BaFöG, etc.) Das sieht Vielerort vollkommen anders aus. Man muss sich nur mal anschauen, was in China, Thailand, Malaysia etc. so abgeht. Es bleibt dabei, dass die Chance die gleiche ist. Die Anstrengung dieses zu erreichen, aber durch das Umfeld höher oder niedriger sein kann. Man muss sowas halt differenzierter betrachten als nackte Zahlen.

Zu Niedriglohnsektor und Akademiker:
Ja, 10% im Gesamten. Nun ich war auch schon mal einer dieser 10%, da ich nach Studium bis zum ersten "richtigen" Job eben noch gejobbt habe. Da bekam ich nur 7 (?)€. Dazu kommen z.B. alle diejenigen die ihren Master machen und als Bachelor bereits Akademiker sind. Aber wegen Studium nur "Studentenjobs" machen. Dann kommt in sicherlich nicht kleiner Teil an Akademikerinnen, die ein Kind haben und eventuell nur Teilzeit nebenbei was einfaches machen (was an sich ein größerer Teil des Niedriglohnsektor ist). Wenn man nach der Statistik geht, kann man aber auch besser keine Ausbildung als eine Ausbildung haben, da mit Ausbildung 65% im Niedriglohn arbeiten, aber ohne nur 25%. Was aber schön zu sehen ist, ist dass der Niedriglohnsektor in der jungen Generation (also die mit der im Schnitt höheren Ausbildung) um 22% zurückgegangen ist. Hier übrigens die Quelle deiner Quelle: http://www.iaq.uni-due.de/iaq-report/2015/report2015-03.pdf
Was ich leider nicht ganz rauslesen konnte ist, wie sie mit Personen umgegangen sind, die mehrere Jobs haben. Werden diese Zusammengefasst oder sind das in der Statistik dann "zwei Personen". Meine Frau hat z.B. nebenbei noch (aus der Historie heraus) einen Minijob trotz Vollzeitarbeit mit guter Bezahlung. Sie wäre damit als Akademikerin trotzdem im Niedriglohnsektor.

Zum Thema Naivität & eigene Erfahrung:
Ich komme selber aus dem "einfachen" Mittelstand (ja genau, der den es nicht mehr gibt). Mein Vater war ein einfacher Arbeiter mit Ausbildung, meine Mutter hat mit den Kindern aufgehört zu arbeiten. Meine Frau kommt eher aus der "Unterschicht", wenn man sie so bezeichnen möchte (Mutter nicht gearbeitet, Vater "nur" auf dem Bau ohne Ausbildung und muss jetzt Rente aufstocken). Wir haben beide das Gymnasium besucht und danach ein Studium erfolgreich absolviert. Jetzt arbeiten wir beide und gehören "zu den besser Verdienenden". Ja sowas geht, sowas gibts. Dazu hat meine Frau sogar Migrationshintergrund, wurde deshalb aber nie besonders gefördert, sondern im Gegenteil. Sie hatte eine deutlich schwerere Kindheit, da sie im Prinzip Dolmetcherin für die Eltern spielen durfte und das schon mit 6. 
Ich sehe gerade bei meinen Schwiegereltern, wie viel sie auch mit selber an ihrer Situation sind. Mutter meinte was besseres zu sein (kam aus einem hohen Haus im Ausland, was hier aber nichts Wert ist) und daher nie gearbeitet. Vater hat sich den Rücken krum gebuckelt auf dem Bau, da seine Ausbildung als Elektriker in Deutschland nicht anerkannt wurde. Weiterbildung haben sie sich nicht rangetraut, weshalb er ungelernt geblieben ist. In den '80-'00 war es nicht unüblich, dass auf den Bau viel Schwarz gezahlt wurde, er wußte es auch nicht besser und das fehlt jetzt in der Rente. Aber auch wenn man ihnen sagt, wenn das und das passiert, mache das, sonst gibts probleme. Machen die es trotzdem nicht und wenn die Probleme da sind, müssen meine Frau und ich diese mal wieder lösen. Wäre es nicht Familie, würde ich sagen, pech gehabt. Es fehlt da häufig einfach der Wille es selbst zu tun. Entweder es regelt sich von selbst oder es wird ignoriert...

@Selbstreflektion
Ja ich bin auch Deutscher und mein Meckern geht ums Meckern. Ganz von den Wurzeln lösen kann sich doch wohl keiner


----------



## OField (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Träum mal schön weiter.
> Wäre dem so dürfte es in Deutschland nicht soviele Menschen geben die trotz harter Arbeit (mit 2 bis 3 Jobs)  jeden Euro 5 mal umdrehen müssen. Und wir reden da weiß Gott nicht nur von Menschen mit "schlechter" Ausbildung, das betrifft selbst Menschen die eine akademische Bildung haben.



Selbst Schuld wenn man Soziologie oder Philosophie studiert. Wer sich vernünftig ausbildet, bekommt auch einen vernünftigen Job/ bzw. macht sich selbstständig. Ich habe nur einen Bachelor in Informatik und gleich auf meine erste Bewerbung ein Angebot bekommen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



OField schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld wenn man Soziologie oder Philosophie studiert. Wer sich vernünftig ausbildet, bekommt auch einen vernünftigen Job/ bzw. macht sich selbstständig. Ich habe nur einen Bachelor in Informatik und gleich auf meine erste Bewerbung ein Angebot bekommen.


Also meine ehemalige Lehrerin hat Elektrotechnik studiert und war nach dem Abschluss zwei Jahre lang arbeitslos.
Sollen wir von den ganzen BWL- und Juraabgängern auch noch anfangen?


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ah, man möchte GB damit bloßstellen, nur weil sie mal was Richtig gemacht haben, Das Konstrukt der EU ist nicht das was es mal angedacht war, aber es  herrscht Regulierungswahn, und die EU billigt absichtlich den Tod von Millionen Menschen, i ch hoffe der DE Exit kommt auch irgendwann aber da glaube ich eher das Deutschland das Licht ausmachen wird



Kommt darauf wann Deutschland seinen TRUMP wählt.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sollen wir von den ganzen BWL- und Juraabgängern auch noch anfangen?



Na ja, wenn du nichts kannst, studierst du BWL oder Jura. Weiß man doch. 
Und da immer mehr Leute studieren wollen, das Bildungsniveau aber stark gesunken ist, wundert es mich nicht, dass immer mehr Absolventen von BWL oder Jura darunter sind.
Macht doch auch nichts. Wenn ich sage, dass ich Majo zu den Pommes will und der Burger kein Käse haben soll, versteht er es vielleicht mal.


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Naja, aber Physikabgänger sind auch nicht wirklich zu beneiden.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



OField schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld wenn man Soziologie oder Philosophie studiert. Wer sich vernünftig ausbildet, bekommt auch einen vernünftigen Job/ bzw. macht sich selbstständig. Ich habe nur einen Bachelor in Informatik und gleich auf meine erste Bewerbung ein Angebot bekommen.



Genau, lassen wir doch alle mal Informatik studieren... 
Na mal sehen wie lange es dann dauert bis auch dort ein Überangebot herrscht und wir viele Arbeitslose haben, die keinen Job mehr finden. 

Davon unabhängig muss man schon lange nicht mehr nur Soziologie, Philosophie, oder BWL und Jura studieren um als Akademiker arbeitslos, oder schlecht bezahlt zu sein.
Sehe ich bei guten Bekannten zimlich deutlich. Architektur studiert, seit 1 1/2 Jahren arbeitslos, Studium in Chemie, schlecht bezahlter Job als Laborassistent (ca. 1800€ Brutto).

Wer heute immer noch meint nur faule und unwillige Leute würden schlecht bezahlt und arbeitslos sein, dem ist weiß Gott nicht mehr zu helfen, der mag zwar vieleicht ein Blatt Papier mit schönen Zahen drauf geschaft haben, weil er sich Dinge merken kann, aber darüber hinaus hat die Bildung bei ihm wohl versagt...


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, aber Physikabgänger sind auch nicht wirklich zu beneiden.



Und so schlau sind die auch nicht immer.
Nur weils mal ein Tsunami gab, sind die Atomkraftwerke plötzlich unsicher. 
Merkel eben.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und so schlau sind die auch nicht immer.
> Nur weils mal ein Tsunami gab, sind die Atomkraftwerke plötzlich unsicher.
> Merkel eben.



Die Japaner hätten ihr Atomkraftwerk halt genauso gut über der Öffnung eines aktiven Vulkans errichten können, wäre genauso schlau gewesen wie das Kraftwerk in einer stark Tsunamigefährdeten Region direkt am Meer zu errichten.


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel eben.


Du meinst einen Physiker eben.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

"Es gibt keine Jobs für Mathematiker oder Physiker, aber sie sind ganz gut darin Andere aus selbigen zu verdrängen." mein Matheprof


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Das Problem von Fukushima war die Kombination aus Erdbeben und Tsunami-Welle.  Jedes für sich war das Kraftwerk gesichert. Dir Kombination nicht.  

Zu den Studiengängen. 
Auch Informatiker werden oft schlecht bezahlt. Juristen dagegen recht gut.  BWLer auch häufig. Chemiker kenne ich vom Laborassi bis zum Prof auch alles.  Da ist die Schere extrem groß. Wie gesagt gibts natürlich überall ausnahmen,  aber diese sind eben das.  Ausnahmen und nicht die Regel bei Akademikern. Selbst als Dipl Ing kenne ich Leute ohne Job.  Dafür auch welche die im ersten Jahr mit fast 70k angefangen haben.  Da war ich erst im ca. 5ten oder 6ten.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das Problem von Fukushima war die Kombination aus Erdbeben und Tsunami-Welle.  Jedes für sich war das Kraftwerk gesichert. Dir Kombination nicht.



Es war aber eben bekannt das Fukushima eine Erdbebenregion ist und auch Tsunamis da mit einher gehen können, das Kraftwerk also nur so zu sichern das es eines von beiden übersteht, aber eben keine Kombination war grob fahrlässig. Im Grunde war die Errichtung dort im allgemeinen schon grob fahrlässig.

Da passt der Vulkanvergleich schon, da gibt es auch meist heftige Erdstöße, denen Magmaausbrüche folgen "können".


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Na ja, demnächst hockt einer im Weißen Haus, für den ein Tsunami nur Wetter ist.


----------



## BigBubby (15. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Naja eine Jahrhundertwelle in Kombination mit einem großen Erdbeben ist selbst dort nicht normal und das zweite Kraftwerk in direkter Umgebung hatte damit kein Problem m-)
Danach zu sagen hätte man dran denken können,  ist immer einfach.  Wenns danach geht dürfte es in gesamt Japan, aber auch von den Alpen bis Ankara kein AKW stehen,  da es immer Kombinationen geben könnte, die es kaputt kriegen könnten.  Auch in Deutschland vielerorts.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Auch in Deutschland vielerorts.



Wo haben wir in Deutschland extreme Wetterkombinationen die ein AKW zerstören können?
Wir haben Ecken wo es Überschwemungen gibt, Ecken wo es kleine Tornados gibt und Ecken mit leichten Erdstößen, aber bis auf die Überschwemungen ist noch nichts davon in wirklich extremen Maße.


----------



## BigBubby (15. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Grundsätzlich liegen viele KKWs in Deutschland an Flüssen und damit gibt es theoretisch die Gefahr einer Überschwemmung. Mülheim-Kärlich z.B. wurde das Gebiet extra wegen bekannten Hochwassergebiet höher gelegt. Wie weit dieses z.B. bei einer "Jahrhundertflut" ausreichend wäre, müssen andere bewerten. Besonders gefähred sind z.B. auch die im Gebiet von Bayern.

Fast überall in Deutschland können starke Sturmböen bis hin zu Tornados (http://www.spektrum.de/fm/912/thumbnails/Map_Tornado_europe.png.1708016.png) entstehen. Diese halte ich aber eher für eine mindere Gefahr für KKWs, wenn nicht gerade ein Baum auf die Notfalltransformatoren und die allg. Vernetzung fallen und diese Ausschalten. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht bewerten kann, wie hoch die Gefahr für ein KKW ist, wenn von einer Sekunde auf die andere die komplette Anbindung ans Stromnetz verloren geht.

BaWü ist zusätzlich ein gefährdetes Erdbebengebiet. Der Raum vom Dreiländereck bis um Köln auch, wobei dort keine KKWs stehen. Die Frage ist, ob das daran liegt, dass man die Gefahr kennt oder einfach, weil das ein typisches Gebiet für Kohlekraftwerke durch den Tageabbau ist.



> Die Physikerin Oda Becker sagte: "In jedem deutschen Atomkraftwerk ist  ein schwerer Unfall möglich. Das wird inzwischen auch von den Behörden  so gesehen, dafür erforder*liche umfangreiche Katastrophenschutzpläne  sind aber nicht vorhanden. Auslöser eines schweren Unfalls kann ein  Erdbeben wie im Fall von Fukushima oder einen Terror*anschlag sein.[...]"


Neue Studie untersucht Risiken von AKWs und Zwischenlagern in Deutschland. Atomausstieg muss vorgezogen werden - Bund fur Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland (BUND)


----------



## Adi1 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Diese halte ich aber eher für eine mindere Gefahr für KKWs, wenn nicht gerade ein Baum auf die Notfalltransformatoren und die allg. Vernetzung fallen und diese Ausschalten. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht bewerten kann, wie hoch die Gefahr für ein KKW ist, wenn von einer Sekunde auf die andere die komplette Anbindung ans Stromnetz verloren geht.



Dazu gibt es mehrere, voneinander unabhängige Notfallsysteme, welche dann hochfahren


----------



## BigBubby (15. November 2016)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Dann habe ich da ja mit der vermutung, dass es eine kleiner Gefahr ist nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2017)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Überraschend hat die britische Regierung unter Teresa May heute vorgezogene Neuwahlen für den 8 Juni angekündigt:

Theresa May: Premierministerin kundigt uberraschend Neuwahlen in Grossbritannien an

Begründung, das Parlament sei sich bzgl. des Brexit uneinig.
Klartext, man bekommt kalte Füße das man mit der EU keinen Deal hinbekommen wird der für Großbritannien am Ende nicht katastrophal ausgehen wird.

Könnte also noch passieren das die Briten einen Rückzieher machen und doch in der EU bleiben.


----------



## Adi1 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Überraschend hat die britische Regierung unter Teresa May heute vorgezogene Neuwahlen für den 8 Juni angekündigt:
> Könnte also noch passieren das die Briten einen Rückzieher machen und doch in der EU bleiben.



Naja, wenn Schottland, Wales und Irland drinne bleiben wollen,

und England steigt aus,

könnte das ehemalige Empire ruckzuck zerfallen


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

*AW: Nach Brexit-Abstimmung googlen Briten, was der EU-Austritt für sie bedeutet*

Wales klebt an England. Die kriegst du da nicht mal rausgebombt. 
Schottland will ja eine neue Abstimmung anstreben und die Nord Iren sollten sich endlich mal Irland anschließen.
Absolut lächerlich. dass die kleine Insel da geteilt ist.


----------

